# Shifa College Of Medicine Class Of 2022



## umaimah19

Hey, anyone applying to Shifa this year? I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread for everyone to talk about application, tests, etc.


----------



## BilalSyed

I plan on applying to shifa, good luck bro


----------



## umaimah19

good luck to you too


----------



## Zareena_jan

Hey guys , just wanted to know have you people got addmission in shifa ? If yes can you pls help me out ?

- - - Updated - - -

Just ignore that question please . I just realized you guys are also applying this year. Are you guys going for foreign seats or local seats?


----------



## umaimah19

Zareena_jan said:


> Hey guys , just wanted to know have you people got addmission in shifa ? If yes can you pls help me out ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Just ignore that question please . I just realized you guys are also applying this year. Are you guys going for foreign seats or local seats?


Hey!! I'm planning on applying on the foreign seat, just because I'm not exactly sure if I'll be able to go to Pakistan take the entrance exam. But if I'm able to go I'm definitely applying for both seats.


----------



## BilalSyed

I'll be applying for a foreign seat too, I've heard their local exam is very difficult (not sure how true that is), as compared to the SATs.


----------



## tasawar

Ya planning to apply in shifa but dont know what was last yr merit and also there is issue of hostel


----------



## umaimah19

tasawar said:


> Ya planning to apply in shifa but dont know what was last yr merit and also there is issue of hostel



Check the documents on the Shifa website under Home -> Publication Downloads -> Admission 2016 (you have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the page) it has all the informatoin about the merit lists from last year. The aggregate for foreigner last year way 89-76 I believe. 
What issue is there with the hostel?

- - - Updated - - -


Has anyone taken their SAT II or submitted their documents to IBCC for an Equivalence Certificate?


----------



## BilalSyed

What does aggregate mean? And does 89-76 mean that people with that percentage got in?

*EDIT*
Also the pdf on their website says something about a '1st list' with about 20 names on them, does that mean there is a second list with more people who get in?


----------



## Zareena_jan

Aggregate means sum of 10% marks of your matric or O level and 40% of your fsc or A level and 37.5% of your test or SAT score ... yes sometime when the students whose names are present in the first list reject to join the uni then there is a space for other students so they put the second list of students but its not necessary.

- - - Updated - - -

Are you guys planning to apply in bumdc?(bahria medical and dental college)


----------



## umaimah19

BilalSyed said:


> What does aggregate mean? And does 89-76 mean that people with that percentage got in?
> 
> *EDIT*
> Also the pdf on their website says something about a '1st list' with about 20 names on them, does that mean there is a second list with more people who get in?


Zareena_jan is right, all the information is on Shifa's website. Just go through all the tabs and you'll see all the information. I'm pretty sure there's a pdf with Final Selection on it, that has all the names of the students that got accepted AND paid there fees so they are selected, all they have to do is sit in on the interview.

- - - Updated - - -



Zareena_jan said:


> Aggregate means sum of 10% marks of your matric or O level and 40% of your fsc or A level and 37.5% of your test or SAT score ... yes sometime when the students whose names are present in the first list reject to join the uni then there is a space for other students so they put the second list of students but its not necessary.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Are you guys planning to apply in bumdc?(bahria medical and dental college)


No, right now I'm only planning on applying to Shifa and DIMC. Maaaybe AKU if my SAT II scores are really good.


----------



## Sameen000

What was the merit for 2016-2017?


----------



## Zareena_jan

It was 77% for local seats


----------



## Sameen000

Which books are we supposed to use to prepare for its test? If fsc books, then which board? Punjab board or federal board?


----------



## umaimah19

Hey everyone, I'm planning on starting a WhatsApp group chat. Send me a private message with your number if your interested in joining!! I think it'll be an easier way to communicate


----------



## minahilsikander98

Hey guys 
Does anyone know the minimum Alevels grade requirement for Shifa?


----------



## fatima1529

Hi Minahil, 

Yeah I recently talked to a few people who study in Shifa and they told me that most of them had straight As or A*s. It's a pretty hard school to get into by the looks of it!


----------



## medicalstudent

minahilsikander98 said:


> Hey guys
> Does anyone know the minimum Alevels grade requirement for Shifa?


I'm a student at Shifa. Most students have straight A's and few others have straight B's. The minimum required to apply is 60% FSC equivalence...yet to get admission much higher than that is needed.


----------



## mdaiem

medicalstudent said:


> minahilsikander98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> Does anyone know the minimum Alevels grade requirement for Shifa?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a student at Shifa. Most students have straight A's and few others have straight B's. The minimum required to apply is 60% FSC equivalence...yet to get admission much higher than that is needed.
Click to expand...

 any info on the merit for local seats?


----------



## medicalstudent

Last year the final seat was around 75-76%


----------



## issshah

Hey yall! I just wanna introduce myself again since you guys would prob have questions and want a senior to help out. Especially any of you international applicants, I was in ur shoes too, don't be shy to ask anything. I'll try to answer as best as I can. I'm Irum, I'm from the U.S., and I'll be here if you need me


----------



## HarisKhan123

issshah said:


> Hey yall! I just wanna introduce myself again since you guys would prob have questions and want a senior to help out. Especially any of you international applicants, I was in ur shoes too, don't be shy to ask anything. I'll try to answer as best as I can. I'm Irum, I'm from the U.S., and I'll be here if you need me


Hey thanks soo much for helping us out here, really appreciate it 
I myself am gonna apply on both the foreign and local seat. I'm gonna get my SAT 2 results in a weeks times, so fingers crossed for that one 
I wanted to ask, what books should I use to study for the entry test? right now I'm using the Punjab fsc books. Is that enough? Also I'm not attending any academy since I live in Europe. And if you have any tips on preparations for the entry test, id really appreciate that aswell! 
Thanks


----------



## BernieSandals

Do we Have to do the entry test if we are foreign?(For foreign seats)


----------



## HarisKhan123

nah not for foreign, only for the local seat


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Is Shifa going to conduct its own test this year or will it consider the FMDC one? Last time they had some issue with PMDC over the test, is it resolved?


----------



## cursinglion

i assure you this time again they will have a issue with pmdc but they would still hold there own test so just ignore what pmdcs will say


----------



## rayes

Hi all,
I am currently finishing up my first year at Shifa (Class of 2021) on Local MBBS seat. Having gone through all the admission processes last year, I'll be happy to answer and help with any questions you guys have. My replies might be a little delayed though, since STUDIES and finals in Sept. 
Yes most people in our class have all A* or A grades in A and O levels. Some even have distinctions too. However thats not how they select you. Its based on your merit out of 100. Which is calculated 10% O level Equivalence, 40% A level Equivalence, 37.5 % entry test and 12.5% MMI Interview.
Last year for Local seat, merit closed at 78.50 for the first list. Mine was 80. 7 - 10 people dropped out after, and merit dropped. But most likely a few decimal points. You can always search for the last year foreign and local merit list on Shifa website, or I can email it to you if you want.
Don't stress about your A level Grades. When IBCC makes your A level equivalence, they count 8 subjects from O level and 3 subjects from A level. So O levels carries the major weightage. So even if you have a B's or C's in A levels, you can still get above 80% in A level equivalence, if you have strait A's or A*s in O levels.
My A level equivalence was 80.45% whereas all my other class mates had theirs close to 90%. But I got 400 out of 480 on the Shifa Entry Test, when the average was about 350, and then I got 12 out of 12.5 in the Shifa MMI Interview, which qualified me for the Local merit. 
Point being, don't worry about A levels as it plays only 3/11th of a role in equivalence. Focus on beating the entry test and interview. 
Plus historically merit has risen every year. So yea, let me know if you have any questions. Good luck, y'all.


----------



## cursinglion

400 man really, when did you start studying for the shifa's exam ? any tips from where should we study specfic subjects from for example physics from SAT ?


----------



## rayes

I joined Stars Academy during the summer. I am from Lahore. They have really really good Past Paper/test sessions. Prepare you for all the FSc based Entry Test. They gave us MCQ question banks everyday, and discussed all the answers. By the end of 2 months, i had prolly gone over like thousands of MCQ's etc. Shifa Entry Test was the very last one in October. By that time I had already given AKU, NUMS twice, MCAT, SAT 2 etc. You'll be surprised how many questions are just repetitions, of the same thought processes and knowledge base over and over again. So that really helped. The Shifa Test was 120 MCQS. 4 points each. And - 1 for every wrong answer. English 15, Math 15. And then 30 each for all three sciences. Math and English are free marks. You can easily score perfect in them. Bio is complete memory recall or prelearnt MCQ answers. Phy and Chem was very conceptual. 
So yea. I never really read FSc books. Just A level books, SAT 2 books, and millions of MCQ practice at STARS academy.


----------



## HarisKhan123

Hey thanks for helping and guiding us here. I'm sure we all juniors really appreciate it


----------



## cursinglion

thank you bro, this was quite reassuring.


----------



## issshah

HarisKhan123 said:


> Hey thanks soo much for helping us out here, really appreciate it
> I myself am gonna apply on both the foreign and local seat. I'm gonna get my SAT 2 results in a weeks times, so fingers crossed for that one
> I wanted to ask, what books should I use to study for the entry test? right now I'm using the Punjab fsc books. Is that enough? Also I'm not attending any academy since I live in Europe. And if you have any tips on preparations for the entry test, id really appreciate that aswell!
> Thanks


I asked people that got in on local, and a majority of them did say fsc books were rlly enough in terms of shifa entry test prep. obv other ppl like rayes didn't use it, but for the most part, stick to what you're doing, and it'll all be good. Other ppl didn't have academies and still got in, just make sure you dedicate proper time to prep. (Also sorry this was late, studies got to me so)


----------



## SuffyanZahid

@Rayes. Your interview score is amazing MA. Can you please guide us regarding interview?


----------



## SuffyanZahid

And what about the clinical exposure? Can any 3rd/4th/5th year student confirm. I have been listening to very different rumours about it, most people say it is not good enough where as I have heard from some that it has one of the best exposures.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## cursinglion

Will shifa take its own entrance test this year or will they use our mcat result ?
Admission Process – Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University
if you scroll down to documents required, why are they asking for our mcat result and do read the general policy.
i cant find any page on their new website relating to their entrance test.


----------



## SuffyanZahid

They will most probably take their own entry test. There are meetings going on in between the owners of private colleges and PMDC, currently. The owners have demanded to increase the tuition fee by Rs 0.3m, which I guess has been rejected, and to conduct their own entry test as it is their right, which I guess has been approved. (Saw this on DAWN.)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## cursinglion

thank you bro
https://www.dawn.com/news/1348315
the article he was referring too


----------



## SuffyanZahid

cursinglion said:


> thank you bro
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1348315
> the article he was referring too


https://www.dawn.com/news/1348892

This one's the latest.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huda Imam

My reply isnt related to the thread but i just made an account and want to start a new thread. And i really dunno how to xD any help please?


----------



## cursinglion

i highly doubt shifa will be able to conduct its own test this year, i called them and they told me even they weren't sure if they will conduct there test but told me wait till 20 august for confirmation....


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Don't believe what they say. Just give both the tests. Last year when I called them they told me that they're not going to conduct their own test and will consider the FMDC one for the admission. They even told me that they're refunding the money to whoever has already applied. In the end they did conduct their own test and I couldn't apply. :/

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## abood

Assalam-o-Alaikum,

i couldn't score well in UHS MDCAT. will this affect my chances of getting into Shifa in any way?


----------



## SuffyanZahid

I don't think so. They have their own test.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## abood

SuffyanZahid said:


> I don't think so. They have their own test.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Jazak Allah!

Could you please confirm this with any current student of Shifa?

- - - Updated - - -



SuffyanZahid said:


> I don't think so. They have their own test.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Jazak Allah

Could you please confirm this with any current student of Shifa?


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Their merit is 40% FSc, 10% Matric, 37.5% aptitude test, 12.5% interview. I have seen students getting in Shifa without even appearing in MCAT. It won't effect your merit but they might ask your score during interview for which you should prepare an explanation.


----------



## SuffyanZahid

And now PMDC has allowed the private colleges to increase their fee from Rs 643,000 to 800,000.


----------



## MarriamB

*Shifa Entry Test*

Hi everyone! It says on their website that applicants have to give NTS and I've no Idea how to register for it. If anyone could help me out with the procedure I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## SuffyanZahid

The test is not announced yet. And NTS is just a service which conducts tests for various institutions, SHIFA is one of them.


----------



## MarriamB

Any Idea about when it'll be announced? I'm just worried I'll miss out.


----------



## cursinglion

1st of september, registration usually closes in a week or two if i remember correctly so anyone who hasnt given his alevel results for equivalence do it now but this time around i think the test will be delayed or wont be taken at all.


----------



## munna

Guyss plzz help my olevel equvialance was 81% and alevel 75% do i have chance in shifa?


----------



## cursinglion

MBBS (Bachelor of Medicine Bachelor of Surgery) – Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University
etc test it is


----------



## Anzay 7

Hey,I am new to this forum.I just recently received a reply from shifa college they said that admissions starts in september.


----------



## MJ1997

Guys does anyone have any idea how to prepare for this new ETC HEC Test because I am struggling. How are we suppose to prepare the whole of HSSC(fsc) course in like a month


----------



## MarriamB

And there is no particular syllabus there either, it's so stressful for us A level students.


----------



## ConfusedApplicant

When is the ETC test? Is it confirmed yet that Shifa will regard ETC as their entry test? 
Thank you.


----------



## SuffyanZahid

ConfusedApplicant said:


> When is the ETC test? Is it confirmed yet that Shifa will regard ETC as their entry test?
> Thank you.


It'll be conducted in 1st october. Application deadline is 10th september.
Pretty much confirmed as now they have also published it in the newspaper so cannot really go back from here.


----------



## ConfusedApplicant

Thank you very much!
So, for ETC test, do we have to study FSC only, or do we have to study A Levels and SAT 2 as well?


----------



## SuffyanZahid

ConfusedApplicant said:


> Thank you very much!
> So, for ETC test, do we have to study FSC only, or do we have to study A Levels and SAT 2 as well?


No one knows. They haven't really given any syllabus so most probably it'll include the whole FSc syllabus.
I'll suggest you to go through the federal board books. If you have some time left and need to clear any concepts, then refer to Alevel books but you won't need to do SAT books.


----------



## ConfusedApplicant

Oh ok. I am an A level student, and I have just recently started studying FSC Punjab Board. Is the Punjab Board ok, or is it better to study FSC Federal Board?


----------



## SuffyanZahid

ConfusedApplicant said:


> Oh ok. I am an A level student, and I have just recently started studying FSC Punjab Board. Is the Punjab Board ok, or is it better to study FSC Federal Board?


I am an Alevel student aswell. 
Do physics from punjab(federal board also uses punjab board books for physics). Bio and chem from federal. Federal is more like Alevel.(more than punjab atleast )
And I don't think we have to do the whole books, just stick near the UHS and NUMS syllabus.


----------



## nidarasul

Hi newbies!
I do this every year haha, if you're really into the history of Shifa admissions you can see my posts for the class of 2020 and 2021 too lol. 
For those studying for the test, fsc books are more than enough. Federal board that is. The test will be difficult or easy depending on your prep and luck. What you need to know is that the merit for getting into Shifa has increased drastically every year. So don't be lazy and study hard! You'll get in


----------



## cursinglion

this year shifa wont hold its own entrance test, the hec test will be new so you cant really know what the test or merit will be like.


----------



## SuffyanZahid

cursinglion said:


> this year shifa wont hold its own entrance test, the hec test will be new so you cant really know what the test or merit will be like.


Yes, but I guess 95-100 will be a good score for Shifa.


----------



## Annaya

Anyone knows howz avicenna medical college??factulty,campus hostels etc are they good?? Its admissions are open ..want to apply..hve an agregate of 72.6 in mdcat??any chances out there..??please if anyone knowss do helpp meee urgentlyy


----------



## MDurrani

Can you please guide us regarding the interview?


----------



## MDurrani

I have an equivalence of 73% because I got bad grades in alevels even though i had straight A's and A*s in Olevels so i'm depending on the test and interview to get me through because hec test weightage is 50%. I have been working hard for the test but i'm having doubts about since there is no information regarding the hec syllabus whatsoever. There's only 10 days left for the test and I don't know if i'll be able to cover the syllabus in time. Should I follow the NUMS Syllabus or not?


----------



## mclovin

When I gave it in 2015 , it wasn't the HEC test but from what I've heard the HEC test will have an fsc oriented syllabus. Just focus on the test atm we'll guide you for the interview in detail afterwards


----------



## MDurrani

From all the tests i've given, I have noticed one thing that the chem and phy portions are pretty conceptual and their mostly working questions in physics so is it okay if I do bio from fsc and then phy and chem from Alevel books?


----------



## MJ1997

I suggest you read the fsc books for chem and phy atleast one time. Not all of them are conceptual almost half of them are from the book and you still have time don't risk it. Best of luck??


----------



## Anzay 7

Hey I just heard that the test date has been changed???


----------



## MJ1997

Anzay 7 said:


> Hey I just heard that the test date has been changed???


 yes it has. The test was on 1 Oct initially but now it's on 7-8 Oct.


----------



## HarisKhan123

Guys, admissions for foreign seats are gonna start from 7th I think. I wanted to ask if anyone knows when they will close since I'm sitting my SAT on the 7th and will get the results by late October


----------



## disguised_angel

I'm in the same boat as you. I believe that admissions for Shifa end like around late October to early November. So, hopefully when the SAT results come out on the 21st of October we'll be able to apply


----------



## cursinglion

isn't hec test also on the 7th?


----------



## HarisKhan123

disguised_angel said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I believe that admissions for Shifa end like around late October to early November. So, hopefully when the SAT results come out on the 21st of October we'll be able to apply


Ah nice to see someone else in my boat! I wanted to ask you know when we are applying, what do we do when they ask to send the attested copy for the SAT? since we would have send them through Collegeboard. Not talking specifically about Shifa but also CMH Lahore and other colleges? Would you know?


----------



## gurria

Is there anyone who is studying in shifa medical college,is there any scholarship available for needy students.if there is then to which limit do they provide?


----------



## medicalstudent

gurria said:


> Is there anyone who is studying in shifa medical college,is there any scholarship available for needy students.if there is then to which limit do they provide?


I study at shifa. There are no financial aid scholarships that I am aware of.


----------



## mclovin

I knew a senior who had a slight need based scholarship but that was also performance oriented


----------



## SuffyanZahid

gurria said:


> Is there anyone who is studying in shifa medical college,is there any scholarship available for needy students.if there is then to which limit do they provide?


I guess Foundation medical college provides some financial aid to needy students. Check out their website for more information.


----------



## gurria

Do anyone know international doctoral scholarships for needy students


----------



## SuffyanZahid

gurria said:


> Do anyone know international doctoral scholarships for needy students


There are no scholarships in the field of medicine.


----------



## disguised_angel

Anyone know what the merit last year was for shifa on foreign seats?


----------



## remo123

disguised_angel said:


> Anyone know what the merit last year was for shifa on foreign seats?


79.05%
Full List - https://www.paked.net/merit/detail/...t_List_2016_-_MBBS_(International_Applicants)


----------



## denisovan

No, shiffa only accepted 15 international students,so the closing merit was 82.41%


----------



## remo123

What was the local seat cutoff?


----------



## SuffyanZahid

remo123 said:


> What was the local seat cutoff?


I guess 77.66.


----------



## SuffyanZahid

SuffyanZahid said:


> I guess 77.66.


76.71


----------



## disguised_angel

Do you guys know anyone who went to shifa on foreign seats?


----------



## medicalstudent

disguised_angel said:


> Do you guys know anyone who went to shifa on foreign seats?


I do.


----------



## disguised_angel

medicalstudent said:


> I do.


check your inbox plz


----------



## gurria

Do anyone know how to apply for fm&dc, szambu and for its affiliated medical college?


----------



## SuffyanZahid

gurria said:


> Do anyone know how to apply for fm&dc, szambu and for its affiliated medical college?


I don't think admissions are open currently. They'll open once the official result is announced. 
Shifa, on the other hand, has started its application process.


----------



## gurria

Will you please tell me how to apply for it? Is there any way to apply online??


----------



## SuffyanZahid

gurria said:


> Will you please tell me how to apply for it? Is there any way to apply online??


Go to their website.


----------



## Anzay 7

Plz can any one tell that shifa already started online applications but hec hasn't announced the result yet can I still apply without marks or shall I wait?


----------



## denisovan

If you're an International student you should apply now,but if you're local you should fill out the form but don't submit it until you get your HEC test score.


----------



## abood

Peace guys. Please share your hec etc marks. i got 78. My aggregate is 75.1182.


----------



## gurria

Everyone here I think there is problem with every key of hec. Everyone on their official website is discussing this. After preparation of half month is this possible to attempt only 12 out 40 correct mcq in bio??


----------



## abood

i dont know....I really dont want to fill myself with hope and then get hurt. Cuz they haven't revealed any ambiguity in the keys "officially"


----------



## SuffyanZahid

abood said:


> i dont know....I really dont want to fill myself with hope and then get hurt. Cuz they haven't revealed any ambiguity in the keys "officially"


Nothing's going to happen regarding this matter.(I hate to say it but it's Pakistan) 
I think you'll get in with this agrregate but keep a backup.


----------



## gurria

Abood if you dont mind,how many marks have you got??


----------



## abood

78/120
Aggregate = 75.1182%


----------



## gurria

You are better than me?i have got only 50?.which im absolutely sure that answer key is wrong.


----------



## abood

I really am hoping for the best. You should do that 2. I am a bit down though. getting into Shifa means a great deal for me and i am pretty sure, for u 2. May Allah (S.W.T) help all of us. Ameen


----------



## gurria

Ameen


----------



## gurria

Did you see that on the announcement page of hec the announcement of hec 2nd phase result has been removed?


----------



## MarriamB

gurria said:


> Everyone here I think there is problem with every key of hec. Everyone on their official website is discussing this. After preparation of half month is this possible to attempt only 12 out 40 correct mcq in bio??


Yeah, I agree I got too many questions wrong in bio and my bio is really good there might be something wrong in the answer key.


----------



## remo123

I got almost all questions right in bio but got wrong most in others. :/ Mine was 2:00 Pm Green.


----------



## abood

remo 123, only if you don't mind, what was your score?


----------



## remo123

Inbox.


----------



## gurria

Friends kindly help me applying admission for shifa.i am facing problems in applying. When i signed up they said this email is already registered.now i signed in and they are saying invalid id.whats wrong with their web???


----------



## Hazel lily harper

Does shifa mdc consider mdcat and nums test?


----------



## Anzay 7

You people applying before the official result?????


----------



## Hazel lily harper

Just gathering info. Will apply after official result


----------



## gurria

When will hec announce official rezult?


----------



## MarriamB

Anyone applying in RIHS? The last date for form submission is 16th October and the hec result isn't out yet so should I just apply now?


----------



## cursinglion

is RIHS good?


----------



## abood

MarriamB said:


> Anyone applying in RIHS? The last date for form submission is 16th October and the hec result isn't out yet so should I just apply now?


What is RIHS again?


----------



## MarriamB

Rawal Institute of Health Sciences. And I don't know I'm just gonna apply wherever I can.


----------



## abood

Is this the way our merit will be calculated in Shifa:? (For O/A Level Students)

O Level Equivalence: 10% 
A Level Equivalence: 40%
HEC Entry Test: 50%


----------



## denisovan

no,it's:
OL:10%
AL:40%
HEC:37.5%
Interview:12.5%


----------



## SuffyanZahid

abood said:


> Is this the way our merit will be calculated in Shifa:? (For O/A Level Students)
> 
> O Level Equivalence: 10%
> A Level Equivalence: 40%
> HEC Entry Test: 50%


Yes, I confirmed it by email.


----------



## remo123

denisovan said:


> no,it's:
> OL:10%
> AL:40%
> HEC:37.5%
> Interview:12.5%


Wrong. They aren?t conducting interview anymore. Check their website.


----------



## NasirJamshed

Guys I applied online as foreign student and paid fees, they didn't ask me to attach of level or school marks and haven't confirmed reception of application.Anyone have same situation?


----------



## denisovan

I did and they are offering the interview although i'm not sure if my weightage is right but this is what's written on their site.


----------



## cursinglion

MBBS admissions open in Shifa College of Medicine – Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University
check mbbs admission and scroll down to selection criteria


----------



## disguised_angel

NasirJamshed said:


> Guys I applied online as foreign student and paid fees, they didn't ask me to attach of level or school marks and haven't confirmed reception of application.Anyone have same situation?


 whats your aggregate when IBCC converted your grades if you dont mind me asking? and i havent started the application yet, still have to.


----------



## NasirJamshed

Ibcc messes us over if you submit AP marks for hssc.I got 76


----------



## disguised_angel

NasirJamshed said:


> Ibcc messes us over if you submit AP marks for hssc.I got 76


what was your original GPA then?

- - - Updated - - -



NasirJamshed said:


> Ibcc messes us over if you submit AP marks for hssc.I got 76


what was your original GPA then?


----------



## Luckyahmer

Expected closing merit for this year local seats?


----------



## abood

Luckyahmer said:


> Expected closing merit for this year local seats?


Yeah I am eager to know that 2..


----------



## MJ1997

Can't tell what the closing merit will be right now but the thing that's bothering is that phase 1 hec test was alloooooot easier than the phase 2 so a lot of people have that advantage. If I knew Shifa will be taking it I would have taken that first test ?. But so many people scored 90+ in that


----------



## abood

MJ1997 said:


> Can't tell what the closing merit will be right now but the thing that's bothering is that phase 1 hec test was alloooooot easier than the phase 2 so a lot of people have that advantage. If I knew Shifa will be taking it I would have taken that first test ?. But so many people scored 90+ in that


Are you sure they are accepting Phase 1 results. Did you ask them? I really dont think they are. However I plan to ask them about this. It would be totally unfair and not to mention, illogical. I mean, Shifa didnt even advertise their admissions when Phase 1 was being conducted. At that time it wasnt even confirmed they are considering HEC ETC for their admissions. InshaAllah they wont consider Phase 1 results. It woudnt be fair if they did. That test was far easier than the one we gave. ?


----------



## mal1c3

My aggregate for phase 2 is 74.2, I got 81 marks out of 120 in the paper. So far nobody I know (I asked people with over 1000 marks in FSC) has gotten more than 79 out of 120. Do I have a chance in Shifa? As a backup, I applied to Army medical as a foreign candidate, my SAT score is 2210 and aggregate 86%. What do you guys think? Shifa is obviously my first choice due to transport issues, AMC being in Pindi and me living in Islamabad.

Personally I don't think that phase 1 will be considered. That test was BS level easy, and I heard it was for Pharm D. not MBBS. I'll make sure to phone HEC and ask them about this. Already I'm ticked off at them as they told me to study from Punjab board and the test contained so many questions that were a part of Federal. I could have easily scored 90 but I panicked.


----------



## MJ1997

mal1c3 said:


> My aggregate for phase 2 is 74.2, I got 81 marks out of 120 in the paper. So far nobody I know (I asked people with over 1000 marks in FSC) has gotten more than 79 out of 120. Do I have a chance in Shifa? As a backup, I applied to Army medical as a foreign candidate, my SAT score is 2210 and aggregate 86%. What do you guys think? Shifa is obviously my first choice due to transport issues, AMC being in Pindi and me living in Islamabad.
> 
> Personally I don't think that phase 1 will be considered. That test was BS level easy, and I heard it was for Pharm D. not MBBS. I'll make sure to phone HEC and ask them about this. Already I'm ticked off at them as they told me to study from Punjab board and the test contained so many questions that were a part of Federal. I could have easily scored 90 but I panicked.


I got 81 as well in my exam I am worried too but you can't really tell what's going to happen merit wise because it depends how many people apply and what are there marks... Also after the uhs MDCAT a lot of people will prefer that and the merit will further drop. I really do hope as well that they only take phase 2 because if not I would be realllly upset that wouldn't be fair at all.


----------



## MJ1997

Are you sure they are accepting Phase 1 results. Did you ask them? I really dont think they are. However I plan to ask them about this. It would be totally unfair and not to mention, illogical. I mean, Shifa didnt even advertise their admissions when Phase 1 was being conducted. At that time it wasnt even confirmed they are considering HEC ETC for their admissions. InshaAllah they wont consider Phase 1 results. It woudnt be fair if they did. That test was far easier than the one we gave. ?[/QUOTE]

I haven't applied online yet because waiting for the official results but if someone has and if there is an option saying hec test marks it doesn't matter if you put phase 1 or phase 2 like how would they know because They said they will choose the best score. Also the exam pattern was easier that English in phase 1 was like sooo easy as well and the one in phase 2 was soo tricky. I really hope they make it fair and also they are not taking their interviews like it's just after you get selected off the merit list it won't add up to your aggregate. So annoying


----------



## abood

We need to call Shifa and ask if they are accepting Phase 1 results.


----------



## Luckyahmer

Yes they are 
Hec phase 1, hec phase 2 or any other provincial MCAT test
I confirmed by email


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Luckyahmer said:


> Yes they are
> Hec phase 1, hec phase 2 or any other provincial MCAT test
> I confirmed by email


How will that work?
Admissions will close on 27th and MCAT is on 29th.


----------



## mal1c3

Are you serious? Dude that is full of **** man. HEC Phase 1 was like desert, I'm going to be so pissed if that is true... I expect that they are going to extend their dates for admission... all the more reason to study hard for the new MCAT


----------



## SuffyanZahid

I emailed them, this is the reply I got:
'Both HEC tests Phase I and Phase II are accepted, MCAT is also accepted but NUMS not accepted.'
So most probably the date will be extended.


----------



## Anzay 7

When is the official result of hec ?


----------



## IBH96

Assalam o Alaikum 
Anyone having any idea about the minimum score required to get an interview call ?
P.S my phase 1 score is 90 and phase 2 calculated is 81


----------



## harry1

Depends! Whats your overall aggregate?


----------



## IBH96

82 with phase 1 score and 78.25 with phase 2 score


----------



## harry1

Pretty sure you'll make It


----------



## abood

Shifa has set a fine example of miscommunication, mismanagement and unprofessionalism this year. The cost is our aspirations and future. I wouldn't want to get into a uni like that anymore.


----------



## gurria

What happened?


----------



## abood

gurria said:


> What happened?


Their Admissions Process is ridiculous this year. I clearly remember that it was the 26th of August when they advertised for the first time this year on their website and FB page that they will consider the HEC Entry Test for admissions. Before this time, around the first 10 days of August, when I contacted them regarding their Admissions Open, they told me they are going under a meeting process with PM&DC and will notify soon. Nothing more or less than that. On their Admissions Advertisement they clearly mentioned the Registration procedure for HEC Entry Test and also posted the registration deadline i.e. 10th September. This clearly indicated that the test they advertised was HEC Entry Test Phase II. So logically, they should only consider this test. But now they are saying, that SCM will accept both Phase 1 and phase 2 Test results. This is completely unfair to a majority of us who gave ONLY Phase 2 just to be eligible to apply for Shifa. When HEC took Phase 1, SCM, like many other colleges, was not even in the list of the colleges (like i told you, they hadn't finalized their admissions procedure during that time.) SCM only appeared in the list just before the Phase II test was conducted. Because Phase 1, was a lot easier than phase 2, students who gave Phase 1 have a definite higher chance than most of us who gave ONLY Phase 2. How can they accept a Test, they didn't advertise for? And their attitude towards applicants is so immature...I called the Admissions Office and explained all of this...and her reply was "Phase Walon ki luck." As if she didn't even give a damn about it.


----------



## gurria

This is disgusting,i wil try my luck for mbbs this year.after that i'm not gonna skip my year,not goving improving papers,not waiting for another test next year 'cuz life is not meant for looking backward its for moving ahead. If will be able to get admission right this year in mbbs its fine other wise i will apply for b.sc. agar mbbs me admission milna ha to isi saal mil jae ga,if no then why and what expecting from next year.


----------



## gurria

Abood if you dont mind can you tell me yourarks in matric and in fsc?


----------



## MarriamB

SuffyanZahid said:


> How will that work?
> Admissions will close on 27th and MCAT is on 29th.


Exactly, and the result will come out in November...


----------



## SuffyanZahid

MarriamB said:


> Exactly, and the result will come out in November...


Sums up our education system.
On top of it, they are accepting Phase I and by that time it wasn't even finalised that Shifa will accept HEC.


----------



## NasirJamshed

Did anyone apply online for shifa


----------



## Blingbling

NasirJamshed said:


> Did anyone apply online for shifa


They want a scanned copy of our hec result but we didn't even get our results so..


----------



## NasirJamshed

Wait what HEC result?^^ So you guys paid the $42?


----------



## cursinglion

hec result is for people applying on local seats


----------



## Blingbling

NasirJamshed said:


> Wait what HEC result?^^ So you guys paid the $42?


Wait, are you applying on a foreign seat?


----------



## BernieSandals

yes^

- - - Updated - - -

Do we need to do HEC if we are applying Foreign?


----------



## Blingbling

BernieSandals said:


> yes^
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Do we need to do HEC if we are applying Foreign?


I think you just need your SAT


----------



## gurria

Anyone help me i could not got my etc hec id opened. Im entring value they are saying
its invalid


----------



## MarriamB

SuffyanZahid said:


> Sums up our education system.
> On top of it, they are accepting Phase I and by that time it wasn't even finalised that Shifa will accept HEC.


That's extremely messed up..


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Shifa is being highly unprofessional. Even though I have 80+ aggregate, I still don't know whether I'm safe or not just because of the phase-1 fiasco. With the phase-1 being so basic and not suitable for medical programs, I wonder what kind of batch mates will be there considering I do get in.


----------



## Blingbling

Rida_ejaz said:


> Shifa is being highly unprofessional. Even though I have 80+ aggregate, I still don't know whether I'm safe or not just because of the phase-1 fiasco. With the phase-1 being so basic and not suitable for medical programs, I wonder what kind of batch mates will be there considering I do get in.


But they would consider uhs too right? Maybe we could do better in that. Or maybe they will decide to not consider phase 1, you never know


----------



## Luckyahmer

How will that work?!
The deadline to apply is 27th and UHS is on 29th
(Assuming they don't extend the date)
Moreover from what I heard...less people will probably apply this year bec of the high fee increment


----------



## Blingbling

I still think they'll extend the deadline. They have to


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Blingbling said:


> I still think they'll extend the deadline. They have to


A friend told me that he called and they said they won't be considering uhs anymore and the deadline will stay the same. They told me through email that they will consider uhs but haven't decided on extending the deadline yet.
My friend called a couple of days after I emailed, so you can't really guess what they'll decide. Its SHIFA after all, you expect stuff like this from them.


----------



## Blingbling

Everything's so **** this year.


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Blingbling said:


> Everything's so **** this year.


Especially for Alevel students. :/


----------



## Blingbling

SuffyanZahid said:


> Blingbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything's so **** this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for Alevel students. :/
Click to expand...

Yess, it's worse for them. But well, let's just hope stuff goes well


----------



## Luckyahmer

I hope they only consider phase 2
Phase 2 was the real thing; phase1 is not even eligible to be labelled as a test esp for an institute like shifa
If they do, then its gonna be a huge question on the standard of students getting in!


----------



## Rida_ejaz

No, they are not considering uhs. Continuously changing their stance on the matter, shifa is being no different than the other private sector colleges. I didn't expect this from shifa. I have been following this year's admission process so closely and nowhere in my mind was there a notion of phase-1 being considered for MBBS/BDS. As for them not taking phase-1, its not possible anymore. They have taken application fee from those who applied on phase-1 basis.


----------



## harry1

Since the official score Is out so lets have It,what did everyone get?


----------



## MarriamB

How do I calculate aggregate?


----------



## harry1

Same as MCAT:
Your score/120 x 50
matric percentage into 10 and fsc into 40


----------



## Blingbling

harry1 said:


> Same as MCAT:
> Your score/120 x 50
> matric percentage into 10 and fsc into 40


My aggregate's 75.3% is it like okayy?


----------



## harry1

I think so,Phase 1 peeps have alot alot 
For Phase 2 you're safe I think
Honestly we cant be sure of anything this year till they upload the list


----------



## Rida_ejaz

80.823 for phase-1 and 78.74 for phase-1.


----------



## MarriamB

Mine's 73.73 for phase 2 idk If I should apply


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Give it a try but DO keep your options open. IMDC, Fazaia should be priortized. YMDC should be the last resort.


----------



## MJ1997

Date for applying to Shifa have been extended to 20 November and only accepting Hec test both phase 1 and 2.


----------



## mal1c3

I'm applying for both local seat and foreign. I have 74.5 aggregate on phase 2 and 87 with my SAT2 result (2210/2400)

Phase 2 was damn hard though, only got 81. If I had 90-96 I'd rest easy. My A level equivalence is 81.45% (A B B)


----------



## SuffyanZahid

mal1c3 said:


> I'm applying for both local seat and foreign. I have 74.5 aggregate on phase 2 and 87 with my SAT2 result (2210/2400)
> 
> Phase 2 was damn hard though, only got 81. If I had 90-96 I'd rest easy. My A level equivalence is 81.45% (A B B)


I don't think you can apply on both anymore. It depends on where you did your Alevels from.


----------



## mal1c3

Nah, you can. I asked them myself and told them about my dual nationality and they said I could


----------



## SuffyanZahid

mal1c3 said:


> Nah, you can. I asked them myself and told them about my dual nationality and they said I could


Goodluck then.


----------



## mal1c3

What do you think of my chances though? Do i have any chance in Shifa with my abysmal marks?


----------



## remo123

You can get on foreign seat easy. Local I think not.


----------



## mal1c3

****e. At least I get 20% off as my sister is already there and my dad works at Shifa. Is 74 enough for any other private med school in ISB?


----------



## Luckyahmer

Okay so I called shifa and they said that they are only accepting phase2 .....not phase1 and not MCAT
Kudos!


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Luckyahmer said:


> Okay so I called shifa and they said that they are only accepting phase2 .....not phase1 and not MCAT
> Kudos!


How come? Just the other day they said something completely opposite!

- - - Updated - - -



mal1c3 said:


> ****e. At least I get 20% off as my sister is already there and my dad works at Shifa. Is 74 enough for any other private med school in ISB?


 Can you answer my query related to research at shifa? As your father teaches there, you should know a thing or two.


----------



## Luckyahmer

That's what they are saying now...


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Rida_ejaz said:


> How come? Just the other day they said something completely opposite!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Can you answer my query related to research at shifa? As your father teaches there, you should know a thing or two.


I don't think anyone will know anything right now, even Shifa(the management) doesn't know what they're going to do. I emailed them three times asking the same question and got three different replies.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SuffyanZahid said:


> I don't think anyone will know anything right now, even Shifa(the management) doesn't know what they're going to do. I emailed them three times asking the same question and got three different replies.


Then what about those who have applied on the basis of phase-1? There are many out there in those facebook groups who have applied. Message them on their facebook page and they will tell you the "best score" thing.


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Rida_ejaz said:


> Then what about those who have applied on the basis of phase-1? There are many out there in those facebook groups who have applied. Message them on their facebook page and they will tell you the "best score" thing.


That is what I'm saying, they are telling a different story everytime you ask them. I have an email as proof in which they said that they'll accept MCAT and now the date is also extended(without any reason). And in another email, they said they'll only accept HEC. So, wait till the last week and till then maybe they'll announce officially which tests they are going to consider.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SuffyanZahid said:


> That is what I'm saying, they are telling a different story everytime you ask them. I have an email as proof in which they said that they'll accept MCAT and now the date is also extended(without any reason). And in another email, they said they'll only accept HEC. So, wait till the last week and till then maybe they'll announce officially which tests they are going to consider.


Tbh, I'm more inclined toward phase-2 and MCAT. Considering phase-1 is simply absurd but the students are loosing it over phase-1 being not considered because they scored really well in that one. Hec will probably incline to the side where the pressure is higher, id est, phase-1 wali awaam.


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Rida_ejaz said:


> Tbh, I'm more inclined toward phase-2 and MCAT. Considering phase-1 is simply absurd but the students are loosing it over phase-1 being not considered because they scored really well in that one. Hec will probably incline to the side where the pressure is higher, id est, phase-1 wali awaam.


If they do consider phase-I, it'll be ridiculous because they were fighting a case to take their own test at that time.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SuffyanZahid said:


> If they do consider phase-I, it'll be ridiculous because they were fighting a case to take their own test at that time.


It sure will be. Do you know any number where I can contact the hec office? I called at (051)90400000 but no one is picking it up!


----------



## MJ1997

Guys someone else I know also called they said the same thing to him that they will not accept phase 1 anymore.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Ostensibly, they are considering phase-2 only. The students are loosing their mind over it. I hope they don't change their stance afterwards.

- - - Updated - - -



MJ1997 said:


> Guys someone else I know also called they said the same thing to him that they will not accept phase 1 anymore.


Phase-2 for shifa!


----------



## mal1c3

Rida_ejaz said:


> How come? Just the other day they said something completely opposite!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Can you answer my query related to research at shifa? As your father teaches there, you should know a thing or two.


I can try to answer your question, but even my dad is in the dark about this admission fiasco. 
Best bet is to go to SCM and force some answers out yourself


----------



## Luckyahmer

Does your dad teach the MBBS dept? What are his reviews regd shifa?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

mal1c3 said:


> I can try to answer your question, but even my dad is in the dark about this admission fiasco.
> Best bet is to go to SCM and force some answers out yourself


Nah, not about the admission procedure. Its about STMU and where does it stand globally or even nationally?


----------



## Anzay 7

I applied to shifa online and on my dashboard it says final step complete and fee pending.They are talking about the final fee or the fee chalan one ??????plz someone tell me.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Anzay 7 said:


> I applied to shifa online and on my dashboard it says final step complete and fee pending.They are talking about the final fee or the fee chalan one ??????plz someone tell me.


About the application fee.


----------



## MJ1997

Guys someone told me that Shifa has now gone back to accepting phase 1 test also. This is stressful ?


----------



## Luckyahmer

Really?! Did you confirm?
These ppl are so messed up


----------



## MJ1997

I know someone who told me as he called them. I can trust him but I am so angry now like why can't they just take take phase 2 that's so unfair.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

MJ1997 said:


> I know someone who told me as he called them. I can trust him but I am so angry now like why can't they just take take phase 2 that's so unfair.


Apparently, it is the "best score" policy for this year. Merit might come down to 80 something in the last list.


----------



## Abdul_1

relax ppl its still gonna be round 79/78


----------



## HvalaSrna

75.7% doesn't have much of a chance then does it? ?


----------



## IBH96

Is shifa accepting UHS MDCAT also ? Any update on that ?


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> Is shifa accepting UHS MDCAT also ? Any update on that ?


 nope no mdcat


----------



## Blingbling

Any idea when the merit list will come out for shifa?


----------



## Abdul_1

23 -25 of this month inshallah


----------



## TheHomie

Hey guys i specifically made an account here at medstudentz so dat i could ask you guys about my chances. My aggregate is 77.18, can i get into shifa on the local seat? I have also given the sat 2 and gotten a pretty good score, will that help me in anyway? What would you say my chances are?


----------



## mal1c3

Sorry for the late reply. my dad thinks that Shifa is the second best private med school in pakistan after AKU, he's also seen some Shifa kids who are more confident than AKU kids, so he thinks that they score more on interviews.

As for the merit, my phas 2 aggregate is 74.7, MDCAT aggregate is around 82 and SAT 2 aggregate is around 87.

I personally think that Shifa is accepting MDCAT scores (it literally says that on their website, and I dont think they will just pin such an important process on a test that's happening for the FIRST time, and one that wasn't standardized at all to begin with[Phase 2 consisted of 3 separate papers, you got a different one depending on the time and day given to you]), and that the merit will close at less than 76, hopefully.

Last year it closed at around 76, and they had not only an easier test, but also had to take an interview, which amounted for a full 12.5/100 of the aggregate. But Allah knows best


----------



## Abdul_1

Sorry dude but ur talk kinda makes me laugh and sorry for you at the same time (no offense) SHIFA IS NOY ACCEPTING MDCAT ,IN REGISTRATION PROCESS ITS CLEARLYENTIONED PHASE ONE and TWO , yo


----------



## Abdul_1

Sorry for typing mistakes , driving


----------



## Blingbling

Why are they being so stupid and annoying


----------



## mal1c3

None taken, at this point I feel sorry for myself and my parents, who I am about to let down. Have you already applied to Shifa? Is that how you klnow that they aren't accepting MCAT? Because in the Documents required, they state that tehy are accepting ETC, NTS, MCAT and ETEA. 

I am applying both as a local candidate and as a foreign, but I obviously prefer local due to lower fees


----------



## Abdul_1

Sorry friend I just had a friend call Shifa , its only HEC


----------



## mal1c3

One of my friends is in his third year at Shifa, I have asked him to get some information for me, as the lady who answers calls iften gives misleading information, that's why you should take any answer given over phone cal with a grain of slat.

one of my friends is a dual national, anbd they said that she couldnt apply with sat, yet they told me, someone who is in exatly the same boat that I could. That's why I'm confirming this from a reliable source, no offense to you or your friend


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> One of my friends is in his third year at Shifa, I have asked him to get some information for me, as the lady who answers calls iften gives misleading information, that's why you should take any answer given over phone cal with a grain of slat.
> 
> one of my friends is a dual national, anbd they said that she couldnt apply with sat, yet they told me, someone who is in exatly the same boat that I could. That's why I'm confirming this from a reliable source, no offense to you or your friend


 your best bet is to wait till last date then when they confirm everything ,apply


----------



## mal1c3

Now you are the one making me laugh, thanks to PMDC, Shifa's admission process is a mess


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> Now you are the one making me laugh, thanks to PMDC, Shifa's admission process is a mess


 spicy


----------



## Rida_ejaz

mal1c3 said:


> One of my friends is in his third year at Shifa, I have asked him to get some information for me, as the lady who answers calls iften gives misleading information, that's why you should take any answer given over phone cal with a grain of slat.
> 
> one of my friends is a dual national, anbd they said that she couldnt apply with sat, yet they told me, someone who is in exatly the same boat that I could. That's why I'm confirming this from a reliable source, no offense to you or your friend


Apply on both but do keep your options open. I'm in the same boat as you. Merit will be higher because of phase-1 being included. Pray!


----------



## Luckyahmer

Any update regd admission process?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Luckyahmer said:


> Any update regd admission process?


Same as before. Taking the best score among the two phases and no provinicial test.


----------



## TheHomie

So has anybody any idea till what aggregate the merit will drop? I mean it is very difficult to ascertain know because no interview and the fact that they will consider phase 1 but there is a lot of dropping from the original merit list's top 85 right? So has an agg of 77.18 got any hope?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

TheHomie said:


> So has anybody any idea till what aggregate the merit will drop? I mean it is very difficult to ascertain know because no interview and the fact that they will consider phase 1 but there is a lot of dropping from the original merit list's top 85 right? So has an agg of 77.18 got any hope?


Most probably, 80+. I have an 80.8 but I'm keeping two other colleges as back-up. But it might even drop, we can't really say anything for sure. Do apply but keep your options open.


----------



## SuffyanZahid

TheHomie said:


> So has anybody any idea till what aggregate the merit will drop? I mean it is very difficult to ascertain know because no interview and the fact that they will consider phase 1 but there is a lot of dropping from the original merit list's top 85 right? So has an agg of 77.18 got any hope?


Last time it went down to 140+ but the merit only decreased by 1.5%-2%. And with phase I, it is expected that the merit will be 80+ so do keep a backup.


----------



## Abdul_1

I think merit still may be in the range of 79-80 because a lot of people didnt take phase one , plus a lot of people who took phase one didnt plan on going to shifa . its a 50/50 chance so keep other options like fazaia or some UHS college


----------



## IBH96

Why isn't shifa taking interview this year !? ? Wouldn't it like downgrade the selection process ?


----------



## IBH96

Anyone else here applying for Wah medical college , CMH Lahore , Foundation , Riphah ? And how does these other colleges do compare with shifa ?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

IBH96 said:


> Why isn't shifa taking interview this year !? ? Wouldn't it like downgrade the selection process ?


That, it will but shifa has to comply with the PMDC's rules and according to the new rules, "  No public and private medical or dental institution or its admitting/affiliating university shall hold its own admission test, aptitude test or interview.".

- - - Updated - - -



IBH96 said:


> Anyone else here applying for Wah medical college , CMH Lahore , Foundation , Riphah ? And how does these other colleges do compare with shifa ?


Only foundation and cmh lahore are worth considering as an option. Riphah does have a fine teaching hospital but the faculty there is crooked. They don't really care much about their students. Imo, out of the above, Riphah should be the last priorty. Foundation~Shifa>Cmh>Wah>Riphah.


----------



## IBH96

Ok thanks for info


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Rida_ejaz said:


> That, it will but shifa has to comply with the PMDC's rules and according to the new rules, "  No public and private medical or dental institution or its admitting/affiliating university shall hold its own admission test, aptitude test or interview.".
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Only foundation and cmh lahore are worth considering as an option. Riphah does have a fine teaching hospital but the faculty there is crooked. They don't really care much about their students. Imo, out of the above, Riphah should be the last priorty. Foundation~Shifa>Cmh>Wah>Riphah.


I have a few friends studying in Riphah and they tell me otherwise. According to them, the teachers are 'simply amazing' and some also friendly but its faculty has a high number of retired army doctors so it is more strict and disciplined. Other than that, it is a good option but ofcourse the fourth priority in your above mentioned colleges.


----------



## Shay

Just to clarify, students applying with phase 1/ phase 2, are you considered foreign applicants or local?


----------



## Abdul_1

Shay said:


> Just to clarify, students applying with phase 1/ phase 2, are you considered foreign applicants or local?


 that'll be local students


----------



## Blingbling

Rida_ejaz said:


> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't shifa taking interview this year !? ? Wouldn't it like downgrade the selection process ?
> 
> 
> 
> That, it will but shifa has to comply with the PMDC's rules and according to the new rules, "  No public and private medical or dental institution or its admitting/affiliating university shall hold its own admission test, aptitude test or interview.".
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else here applying for Wah medical college , CMH Lahore , Foundation , Riphah ? And how does these other colleges do compare with shifa ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only foundation and cmh lahore are worth considering as an option. Riphah does have a fine teaching hospital but the faculty there is crooked. They don't really care much about their students. Imo, out of the above, Riphah should be the last priorty. Foundation~Shifa>Cmh>Wah>Riphah.
Click to expand...

What about fazaia?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Blingbling said:


> What about fazaia?


Fazaia is one fine college. Just went there yesterday. As its a constituent college, the research there will be much more as compared to any "affiliated" college. Its worth keeping as an option after shifa. Though, not at the level of cmh yet but the future does look bright :3 . Did you apply there?

- - - Updated - - -



SuffyanZahid said:


> I have a few friends studying in Riphah and they tell me otherwise. According to them, the teachers are 'simply amazing' and some also friendly but its faculty has a high number of retired army doctors so it is more strict and disciplined. Other than that, it is a good option but ofcourse the fourth priority in your above mentioned colleges.


You might be right but what I said was based on my cousin's experience. She was a student of the 2015 batch and the professors literally drove her to a psychiatrist. Still, things might have changed.


----------



## disguised_angel

Anyone know the teaching hospital for Fazaia?


----------



## Blingbling

Rida_ejaz said:


> Blingbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about fazaia?
> 
> 
> 
> Fazaia is one fine college. Just went there yesterday. As its a constituent college, the research there will be much more as compared to any "affiliated" college. Its worth keeping as an option after shifa. Though, not at the level of cmh yet but the future does look bright :3 . Did you apply there?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> SuffyanZahid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few friends studying in Riphah and they tell me otherwise. According to them, the teachers are 'simply amazing' and some also friendly but its faculty has a high number of retired army doctors so it is more strict and disciplined. Other than that, it is a good option but ofcourse the fourth priority in your above mentioned colleges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be right but what I said was based on my cousin's experience. She was a student of the 2015 batch and the professors literally drove her to a psychiatrist. Still, things might have changed.
Click to expand...

Yeah I did apply for backup


----------



## Osamaa

PAF

- - - Updated - - -

PAF

- - - Updated - - -

Shifa has sent me 3 emails regarding verification of my application on phase-1. 
Moreover, wasnt fazaias merit list going to be displayed today? Got an email from them saying it'll be displayed on 15th November


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> PAF
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> PAF
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Shifa has sent me 3 emails regarding verification of my application on phase-1.
> Moreover, wasnt fazaias merit list going to be displayed today? Got an email from them saying it'll be displayed on 15th November


 what's ur hec aggregate , and yeah they said they'll upload the list today ,I've also heard that they might extent the last date.


----------



## Osamaa

81.18 on phase 1
Their website shows 12th November still.
And even if Shifa take phase 1 under consideration their merit would be around 77


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> 81.18 on phase 1
> Their website shows 12th November still.
> And even if Shifa take phase 1 under consideration their merit would be around 77


 DW its gonna be today either they announce the list or they extend date , thats a nice agg , ahhh thank god XD a friend of mine has near 80.81 and is freaking out.. XD


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Osamaa said:


> PAF
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> PAF
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Shifa has sent me 3 emails regarding verification of my application on phase-1.
> Moreover, wasnt fazaias merit list going to be displayed today? Got an email from them saying it'll be displayed on 15th November


When did you receive your email from Faiaza? 
I haven't received any email nor my portal has been updated, it still says my fee is pending.


----------



## Abdul_1

SuffyanZahid said:


> Osamaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> PAF
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> PAF
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Shifa has sent me 3 emails regarding verification of my application on phase-1.
> Moreover, wasnt fazaias merit list going to be displayed today? Got an email from them saying it'll be displayed on 15th November
> 
> 
> 
> When did you receive your email from Faiaza?
> I haven't received any email nor my portal has been updated, it still says my fee is pending.
Click to expand...

yesterday' , did u send voucher to the office. If didn't then wait probably they will extend the date ,then u can go and submit it. If you have submitted your voucher then there is no problem just give em a call 051-22814824 , or visit them.


----------



## Osamaa

Received the email today just an hour ago or so 
Plus 1st merit list for shifa is probably gonna close around 79 so no need to worry xD


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Received the email today just an hour ago or so
> Plus 1st merit list for shifa is probably gonna close around 79 so no need to worry xD


 lolz that's good I consider myself safe I have 82% but shifa is gonna be more better if another companion gets in with me , lemme know if your name comes up in fazaia , plus what's your merit in uhs


----------



## Osamaa

It surely is. 
83.2 after official
Applied for rechecking, 23 marks were omitted from unofficial .-. 
There is a high chance in fazaia too InshAllah. 
Whats your aggregate with uhs?


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> It surely is.
> 83.2 after official
> Applied for rechecking, 23 marks were omitted from unofficial .-.
> There is a high chance in fazaia too InshAllah.
> Whats your aggregate with uhs?


 its round about 84.78% I couldn't stop but helped myself to some awkward guesses on the paper soo paid the penalty.. XD


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Abdul_1 said:


> yesterday' , did u send voucher to the office. If didn't then wait probably they will extend the date ,then u can go and submit it. If you have submitted your voucher then there is no problem just give em a call 051-22814824 , or visit them.


I did send the voucher on friday through courier. I got a confirmation message from the courier on monday. Nothing from faiaza so far.


----------



## Abdul_1

SuffyanZahid said:


> Abdul_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday' , did u send voucher to the office. If didn't then wait probably they will extend the date ,then u can go and submit it. If you have submitted your voucher then there is no problem just give em a call 051-22814824 , or visit them.
> 
> 
> 
> I did send the voucher on friday through courier. I got a confirmation message from the courier on monday. Nothing from faiaza so far.
Click to expand...

 it was better to send it by hand , thats not a big issue tho just call em , plus they say that date is gonatbe extended (not sure)


----------



## Osamaa

I had 84.36% before official....
Happens xD

- - - Updated - - -

Merit list of Fazaia will be displayed in the 1st week of December.


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> I had 84.36% before official....
> Happens xD
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Merit list of Fazaia will be displayed in the 1st week of December.


 days good


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> Received the email today just an hour ago or so
> Plus 1st merit list for shifa is probably gonna close around 79 so no need to worry xD


79 ? What makes you think that? I mean, shifa is going with the "best score" policy so..

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> DW its gonna be today either they announce the list or they extend date , thats a nice agg , ahhh thank god XD a friend of mine has near 80.81 and is freaking out.. XD


That's a fine aggregate :3. She'd get in!
InshaAllah!


----------



## Osamaa

People who gave phase 1 are mostly those who are going to prefer UHS. 
I gave phase 1 with the same mentality believe me just a prep for MDCAT and the people ik who scored good marks have excellent marks in UHS too so they'll prefer MDCAT. Moreover, in phase 2 saturation is at 77 or less. 
Add up the odds.
1) NUMS
2) UHS
3) Private institutes ( Foundation, Shalimar etc)

- - - Updated - - -

Merit for Shifa is going to come around 77 and by coming around I mean 77.sth most probably


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> People who gave phase 1 are mostly those who are going to prefer UHS.
> I gave phase 1 with the same mentality believe me just a prep for MDCAT and the people ik who scored good marks have excellent marks in UHS too so they'll prefer MDCAT. Moreover, in phase 2 saturation is at 77 or less.
> Add up the odds.
> 1) NUMS
> 2) UHS
> 3) Private institutes ( Foundation, Shalimar etc)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Merit for Shifa is going to come around 77 and by coming around I mean 77.sth most probably


 but ppl worship shifa here brother.


----------



## Osamaa

They surely do but the point remains, people who gave phase 1 are less. 
And those who did, majority were there either for a "practice test" for UHS or didnt take it seriously as they omitted every medical college in the list


----------



## TheHomie

Osamaa said:


> People who gave phase 1 are mostly those who are going to prefer UHS.
> I gave phase 1 with the same mentality believe me just a prep for MDCAT and the people ik who scored good marks have excellent marks in UHS too so they'll prefer MDCAT. Moreover, in phase 2 saturation is at 77 or less.
> Add up the odds.
> 1) NUMS
> 2) UHS
> 3) Private institutes ( Foundation, Shalimar etc)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Merit for Shifa is going to come around 77 and by coming around I mean 77.sth most probably


Isnt shalamar part of uhs tho?


----------



## Osamaa

It is.
I was talking about colleges and people preferring them in the list


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Hey guys i'm also applying to shifa this year on the open merit seat. I got 88 in the etc phase 2 test and have 3A*s in A level so my equivalence is 86.33%
What chances do I have of getting in?


----------



## SuffyanZahid

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys i'm also applying to shifa this year on the open merit seat. I got 88 in the etc phase 2 test and have 3A*s in A level so my equivalence is 86.33%
> What chances do I have of getting in?


Somewhere in the top 10 of the merit list with that aggregate.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Thanks man, what about you?


----------



## SuffyanZahid

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Thanks man, what about you?


Also have 3A*'s in Alevel, but couldn't score enough in HEC. Now my priority goes like Foundation, Riphah and then Fazaia. 
Best of luck though.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Hey guys another question, what do you think the merit is gonna be this year

- - - Updated - - -

How much did you get in HEC, and is my HEC score enough? I mean there are guys in phase 1 who got like 90 easily. At least that's what i've heard


----------



## SuffyanZahid

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys another question, what do you think the merit is gonna be this year
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How much did you get in HEC, and is my HEC score enough? I mean there are guys in phase 1 who got like 90 easily. At least that's what i've heard


You don't need to worry, there's a 100% chance you'll get in INSHAALLAH. The merit will close somewhere around 78.


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> but ppl worship shifa here brother.


LOOOOL, the truth -.-


----------



## abood

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys i'm also applying to shifa this year on the open merit seat. I got 88 in the etc phase 2 test and have 3A*s in A level so my equivalence is 86.33%
> What chances do I have of getting in?


Congrats on your grades! Is this percentage your aggregate or your A-Level Equivalence?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

This is my A level Equivalence.
What about you?


----------



## Saqlainamjad

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys another question, what do you think the merit is gonna be this year
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How much did you get in HEC, and is my HEC score enough? I mean there are guys in phase 1 who got like 90 easily. At least that's what i've heard


INSHAA'ALLAH you'll get your position in top 10. 
Btw I'm not confirmed but I heard that SHIFA is not considering Phase 1 test. If this really going to happen then you've 90%+ chances in shifa. Because averagely people who got grades are not able to make in test and there are some who secured 70 and don't have good grades. So probably you'll get in Shifa. 
Hope for the best and the best will come to you. 

- - - Updated - - -



SAJJEELAHMED said:


> This is my A level Equivalence.
> What about you?


What about total aggregate ??


----------



## Abdul_1

Saqlainamjad said:


> INSHAA'ALLAH you'll get your position in top 10.
> Btw I'm not confirmed but I heard that SHIFA is not considering Phase 1 test. If this really going to happen then you've 90%+ chances in shifa. Because averagely people who got grades are not able to make in test and there are some who secured 70 and don't have good grades. So probably you'll get in Shifa.
> Hope for the best and the best will come to you.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What about total aggregate ??


they reconsideed phase one , its on their application system.

- - - Updated - - -



Hamanah said:


> LOOOOL, the truth -.-


 well im kinda converted to the cult of shifa too , but thing is i am afraid , i keep thinking my hec marks arent in system((they deleted em last time) , its stressing the hell out of me xD


----------



## Saqlainamjad

Abdul_1 said:


> they reconsideed phase one , its on their application system.
> 
> o.o then I think there'll be a problem for us,phase 2  btw I didn't applied coz of my HEC marks.


----------



## Abdul_1

Saqlainamjad said:


> Abdul_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they reconsideed phase one , its on their application system.
> 
> o.o then I think there'll be a problem for us,phase 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I didn't applied coz of my HEC marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evidently.
Click to expand...


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

The 1st merit list is releasing the day after tomorrow, how are you guys feeling?


----------



## Abdul_1

I feel confident but not cocky


----------



## Osamaa

Date has been extended till 30th November for submission of application. 
List will be displayed on 4th December.
Confirmed through call .-.


----------



## Abdul Manan

*Shifa College Admissions 2017*

The date has been extended for admissions in STMU. The new deadline is 30th of November and display of merit list shall be on 4th of December. The college is going to consider both HEC phase 1 and phase 2 ETC entry test results but unfortunately it is not going to work for those fellows who only gave phase 2 because phase 2 test was difficult and phase 1 was a child's play. My aggregate according to phase 2 is 77.5 as I got 75 in HEC's test and 1008 in fsc . i guess 76-77 is going to be cut-off for local seats in shifa. Do I have chance? My aggregate in UHS is 86.31 but I am not sure whether it is enough or not... Please tell whether I have a chance in Shifa or UHS??


----------



## Osamaa

Not so sure about Shifa but surely in Foundation, Fazaia, Riphah etc. 
You have an absolute chance in CMH Wah too and maybe in CMH Multan. You may be on the borderline for Shifa tho. 
Just pray and watch mate!


----------



## IBH96

Osamaa said:


> Date has been extended till 30th November for submission of application.
> List will be displayed on 4th December.
> Confirmed through call .-.


? More waiting !


----------



## Osamaa

Yess.
It has its benefits too. 
Lists of FMDC and other private medical colleges would have been displayed and its better Shifa displays its list after fmdc so the merit would drop.
^I hope this happens


----------



## Abdul Manan

Is 77.5 enough for getting into shifa?


----------



## Abdul Manan

My aggregate is 86.3 in UHS. Do I have a chance in public sector colleges of punjab like DG Khan and Sheikh Zayed Rahim Yar Khan?


----------



## Abdul Manan

I saw 120 selected local candidates in the merit list of 2016. And STMU said that all candidates are advised to pay fee. So does STMU selects 120 candidates, not 85??

- - - Updated - -


----------



## khazerj

Where did you get info on the date extensions??


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul Manan said:


> The date has been extended for admissions in STMU. The new deadline is 30th of November and display of merit list shall be on 4th of December. The college is going to consider both HEC phase 1 and phase 2 ETC entry test results but unfortunately it is not going to work for those fellows who only gave phase 2 because phase 2 test was difficult and phase 1 was a child's play. My aggregate according to phase 2 is 77.5 as I got 75 in HEC's test and 1008 in fsc . i guess 76-77 is going to be cut-off for local seats in shifa. Do I have chance? My aggregate in UHS is 86.31 but I am not sure whether it is enough or not... Please tell whether I have a chance in Shifa or UHS??


 sych markks in Fsc ! im jelous with those i'd have been in FMDC and uhs very easily , you are lucky ripah fazaia etc have extended admissions also apply in UHS too , ud get in one of the top 4

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul Manan said:


> My aggregate is 86.3 in UHS. Do I have a chance in public sector colleges of punjab like DG Khan and Sheikh Zayed Rahim Yar Khan?


 nien

- - - Updated - - -

DATE FOR SHIFA IS SAME , IF THERE IS SOMETHING THAT SAYS OTHERWISE ON THEIR SITE SHARE


----------



## Abdul Manan

what is expected merit of shifa ???

- - - Updated - - -

http://stmu.edu.pk/mbbs-admission-open/ 

changed schedule of STMU


----------



## Abdul_1

just saw , yes it has changed .......


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I feel you bro. I'm sick of waiting too.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey Abdul Manan are you an A level or Fsc student.


----------



## Fahadkhan252

Abdul Manan said:


> what is expected merit of shifa ???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> http://stmu.edu.pk/mbbs-admission-open/
> 
> changed schedule of STMU


Last year it closed at 77.something,cant be sure for this year.You should apply though,


----------



## Abdul Manan

Fahadkhan252 said:


> Last year it closed at 77.something,cant be sure for this year.You should apply though,


last year in the second list it was 76.7...this year merit may drop because phase 2 was difficult. what's your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I feel you bro. I'm sick of waiting too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey Abdul Manan are you an A level or Fsc student.


I am fsc student. Whats your aggregate? what do you think is the expected merit?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul Manan said:


> last year in the second list it was 76.7...this year merit may drop because phase 2 was difficult. what's your aggregate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I am fsc student. Whats your aggregate? what do you think is the expected merit?


Not to disheart you or anything, but for merit to close at any lesser than 78 are pretty slim. Why don't you apply at foundation as well? You'd get in pretty easily there. Foundation and shifa are comparable in terms of teaching quality. Plus, foundation gives merit scholarship as well.


----------



## Abdul Manan

Rida_ejaz said:


> Not to disheart you or anything, but for merit to close at any lesser than 78 are pretty slim. Why don't you apply at foundation as well? You'd get in pretty easily there. Foundation and shifa are comparable in terms of teaching quality. Plus, foundation gives merit scholarship as well.


No i haven't applied there. I would prefer to repeat UHS over Foundation. I'll only apply in shifa among private. I only gave phase 2 that's why I think i wouldn't be able to make for shifa.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul Manan said:


> No i haven't applied there. I would prefer to repeat UHS over Foundation. I'll only apply in shifa among private. I only gave phase 2 that's why I think i wouldn't be able to make for shifa.


Well then, be prepared because YMDC's first list closed at 78 % aggregate on the basis of hec. The first list of shifa will be appalling. It might come down to high seventees in the subsequent lists.


----------



## Abdul Manan

Rida_ejaz said:


> Abdul Manan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No i haven't applied there. I would prefer to repeat UHS over Foundation. I'll only apply in shifa among private. I only gave phase 2 that's why I think i wouldn't be able to make for shifa.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, be prepared because YMDC's first list closed at 78 % aggregate on the basis of hec. The first list of shifa will be appalling. It might come down to high seventees in the subsequent lists.
Click to expand...

 Correction, YMDC hasn't announced merit list yet.

m


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I'm A level and my aggregate for shifa is 79.something. I got 950 in Fsc equivalence but got 88 in HEC phase 2

- - - Updated - - -

In UHS I got like 968 out of 1100 and so my aggregate is something like 87.045...

- - - Updated - - -

This is off topic but I was just wondering, how are you guys spending you're days because i'm bored as hell. Not to mention anxious, because of this phase 1, phase 2 fiasco.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I'm A level and my aggregate for shifa is 79.something. I got 950 in Fsc equivalence but got 88 in HEC phase 2
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> In UHS I got like 968 out of 1100 and so my aggregate is something like 87.045...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> This is off topic but I was just wondering, how are you guys spending you're days because i'm bored as hell. Not to mention anxious, because of this phase 1, phase 2 fiasco.


you could go to the top colleges of UHS and they are loads better than shifa


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Yeah I was thinking that too, but i'm only going to go to RMC (if i get in) because it's close to home, What about you?


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Yeah I was thinking that too, but i'm only going to go to RMC (if i get in) because it's close to home, What about you?


 any private UHS college I meant , RMC ain't your cup of tea , I've 82% in HEC and 85% (fsc -.-) in uha


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

On overseas basis dude, I know I don't have a chance on local


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> On overseas basis dude


 have at it


----------



## Fahadkhan252

Abdul Manan said:


> Fahadkhan252 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year it closed at 77.something,cant be sure for this year.You should apply though,
> 
> 
> 
> last year in the second list it was 76.7...this year merit may drop because phase 2 was difficult. what's your aggregate?
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> SAJJEELAHMED said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you bro. I'm sick of waiting too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey Abdul Manan are you an A level or Fsc student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am fsc student. Whats your aggregate? what do you think is the expected merit?
Click to expand...

I won’t be applying this year as I had an issue in my equivalence certificate so I didn’t bother.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul Manan said:


> Correction, YMDC hasn't announced merit list yet.
> 
> m


 Yeah?
https://www.facebook.com/Ymdc.edu.p...735125848204/1640198052668572/?type=3&theater


----------



## Abdul Manan

Rida_ejaz said:


> Abdul Manan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, YMDC hasn't announced merit list yet.
> 
> m
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah?
> https://www.facebook.com/Ymdc.edu.p...35125848204/164019805
> 2668572/?type=3&theater
Click to expand...

it is not on their website
secondly it shows 76 candidates only, 
shifa has 120 seats thus merit of shifa maybe less than 78


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul Manan said:


> it is not on their website
> secondly it shows 76 candidates only,
> shifa has 120 seats thus merit of shifa maybe less than 78


 usually they dont announce it on website ,they just mail those who got in , are you sure shifa has 120 seats , on pmdc site it says 100 man, and actually only 85 for locals

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul Manan said:


> it is not on their website
> secondly it shows 76 candidates only,
> shifa has 120 seats thus merit of shifa maybe less than 78


 usually they dont announce it on website ,they just mail those who got in , are you sure shifa has 120 seats , on pmdc site it says 100 man, and actually only 85 for locals


----------



## Abdul Manan

Abdul_1 said:


> Abdul Manan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not on their website
> secondly it shows 76 candidates only,
> shifa has 120 seats thus merit of shifa maybe less than 78
> 
> 
> 
> usually they dont announce it on website ,they just mail those who got in , are you sure shifa has 120 seats , on pmdc site it says 100 man, and actually only 85 for locals
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Abdul Manan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not on their website
> secondly it shows 76 candidates only,
> shifa has 120 seats thus merit of shifa maybe less than 78
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> usually they dont announce it on website ,they just mail those who got in , are you sure shifa has 120 seats , on pmdc site it says 100 man, and actually only 85 for locals
Click to expand...

yes shifa has 120 seats, they say all selected candidates to sumbit fee.


----------



## medicalstudent

Abdul Manan said:


> yes shifa has 120 seats, they say all selected candidates to sumbit fee.


Shifa has 100 seats per class not 120. 85 local and 15 international


----------



## Abdul Manan

medicalstudent said:


> Abdul Manan said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes shifa has 120 seats, they say all selected candidates to sumbit fee.
> 
> 
> 
> Shifa has 100 seats per class not 120. 85 local and 15 international
Click to expand...

kindly see merit list of 2016 for local candidates,it shows 120.


----------



## Osamaa

Shifa has 100 seats, they select 120 in the first list and then drop out others or sth.
Check out wdoms, its the world directory and it says 100


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul Manan said:


> it is not on their website
> secondly it shows 76 candidates only,
> shifa has 120 seats thus merit of shifa maybe less than 78


Well, ostensibly, they considered uhs too. At least that's what I gathered from the facebook's notorious groups. Can't say much about the validity of the information but if they did and student were able to change their scores in mean time. Then, YMDC's list isn't a good standard for making a guess about shifa's apparent merit. 
Also,I apologize if they didn't take hec only. My intention was not to misguide anyone.
s


----------



## Abdul Manan

Rida_ejaz said:


> Abdul Manan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not on their website
> secondly it shows 76 candidates only,
> shifa has 120 seats thus merit of shifa maybe less than 78
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ostensibly, they considered uhs too. At least that's what I gathered from the facebook's notorious groups. Can't say much about the validity of the information but if they did and student were able to change their scores in mean time. Then, YMDC's list isn't a good standard for making a guess about shifa's apparent merit.
> Also,I apologize if they didn't take hec only. My intention was not to misguide anyone.
> s
Click to expand...

 it's ok but my information is authentic that they considered hec and uhs both


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Wait is Shifa considering UHS MDCAT for admissions. I went to their admission office twice and they told me that they're only accepting hec phase 1 and 2


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Wait is Shifa considering UHS MDCAT for admissions. I went to their admission office twice and they told me that they're only accepting hec phase 1 and 2


only hec , no mdcat


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Thanks man


----------



## Abdul_1

I had a control of my depression but since shifa announced the extended dates I've lost it .. XD


----------



## Osamaa

Cannot agree more xD


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Wait is Shifa considering UHS MDCAT for admissions. I went to their admission office twice and they told me that they're only accepting hec phase 1 and 2


No, the one who considered both was YMDC that's prolly why it's merit rose to 78 from the last year's 70.


----------



## Abdul_1

Rida_ejaz said:


> No, the one who considered both was YMDC that's prolly why it's merit rose to 78 from the last year's 70.


 yeah , i had actually heard about it but then if you think about it , YMDC closed admissions before UHS announced their results , now are we suggesting that people applied to YMDC by just 'Assuming' their aggegrates ? and i believe that to apply you have to submit a copy of your re sult so how'd it come before the actual result ? my guess is that this 78% was more from HEC rather UHS

- - - Updated - - -

FSc (Pre-Medical Group) securing at least 60% (unadjusted) marks.
Examination equivalent to FSc from a foreign university examination body/foreign education system with three science subjects out of which Chemistry and Biology are essential subjects with 60% marks in aggregate as certified by the IBCC.
Entry test of Education Testing Council (ETC) is mandatory for admission in MBBS. Aspiring candidates have already been informed to visit link http://eportal.hec.gov. eligiblity requirments on YMDC site , now how can i confirm that they accepted uhs mdcat too


----------



## Abdul Manan

Is Shifa comparable to AKU? In terms of USMLE ,Australian tests and PLAB?


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Abdul Manan said:


> Is Shifa comparable to AKU? In terms of USMLE ,Australian tests and PLAB?


I don't think so. It's like
AKU

.

(A big gap)

.

DOW
SHIFA/CMH/FUMC
IMDC/RIPHAH/OTHER GOOD COLLEGES IN LAHORE


----------



## Abdul Manan

SuffyanZahid said:


> I don't think so. It's like
> AKU
> 
> .
> 
> (A big gap)
> 
> .
> 
> DOW
> SHIFA/CMH/FUMC
> IMDC/RIPHAH/OTHER GOOD COLLEGES IN LAHORE


where are KE, AIMC, RMC?


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul Manan said:


> where are KE, AIMC, RMC?


 above AKU XD


----------



## Abdul Manan

Abdul_1 said:


> above AKU XD


 really?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul Manan said:


> really?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


 lol


----------



## Hamanah

^^^ the interaction above is actually so hilarious
I'm sorry, carry on


----------



## Abdul Manan

Abdul_1 said:


> lol


i am serious dude...what's your opinion about shifa? people compare it with AKU? Is it right?


----------



## mal1c3

Nope. No way any university in Pakistan is above AKU... I got into AKU, but due to personal reasons(like failing the interview LOL xD) I couldn't go. Otherwise that would be my Medical university


----------



## Abdul Manan

Hamanah said:


> ^^^ the interaction above is actually so hilarious
> I'm sorry, carry on


your aggregate in shifa?


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> ^^^ the interaction above is actually so hilarious
> I'm sorry, carry on


 salty are we ?


----------



## Abdul Manan

mal1c3 said:


> Nope. No way any university in Pakistan is above AKU... I got into AKU, but due to personal reasons(like failing the interview LOL xD) I couldn't go. Otherwise that would be my Medical university


how do you rate shifa? in terms of usmle


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> Nope. No way any university in Pakistan is above AKU... I got into AKU, but due to personal reasons(like failing the interview LOL xD) I couldn't go. Otherwise that would be my Medical university


 ive got a firend who kept saying that xD , AKU can be considered the best , BUT KE AIMC RMU KMU come right after it and then comes shifa and the rest of the lot


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul Manan said:


> your aggregate in shifa?


I never applied in Shifa, call me dumb I know
but I just don't think it lives up to the hype


----------



## Abdul Manan

Abdul_1 said:


> ive got a firend who kept saying that xD , AKU can be considered the best , BUT KE AIMC RMU KMU come right after it and then comes shifa and the rest of the lot


and how is shifa in terms of usmle?


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> salty are we ?


nahhh, it was just funny how oblivious the poor kid was


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> I never applied in Shifa, call me dumb I know
> but I just don't think it lives up to the hype


 i'll agree to that ! , kindly state your reasons for it tho , ive been bashed everytime i said shifa isnt what people have made it to be


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> i'll agree to that ! , kindly state your reasons for it tho , ive been bashed everytime i said shifa isnt what people have made it to be


I'm going to be so honest, I dont know alot about shifa, thats why I never voice my opinion about it. 
But from what I've read on this forum, it's alot like any other private institute, so I never understood why everyone obsesses over it, oh well
Edit: From what i know: It's faculty is good, not the best, it has one hospital (which has been running for along time and is a really good one, I'll give you that) but what does it have thats better than any other college thats out there


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> I'm going to be so honest, I dont know alot about shifa, thats why I never voice my opinion about it.
> But from what I've read on this forum, it's alot like any other private institute, so I never understood why everyone obsesses over it, oh well
> Edit: From what i know: It's faculty is good, not the best, it has one hospital (which has been running for along time and is a really good one, I'll give you that) but what does it have thats better than any other college thats out there


far as i know , NOTHING xD
all that usmle thingy isnt that important , you gotta look from pakistani perspective unless u got a foreign passport
, the best thing about it for me is that its very near my home


----------



## Abdul Manan

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> far as i know , NOTHING xD
> all that usmle thingy isnt that important , you gotta look from pakistani perspective unless u got a foreign passport
> , the best thing about it for me is that its very near my home


USMLE is a trend these days...i have heard after AKU , shifa's students clear it the most from Pakistan.


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be so honest, I dont know alot about shifa, thats why I never voice my opinion about it.
> But from what I've read on this forum, it's alot like any other private institute, so I never understood why everyone obsesses over it, oh well
> Edit: From what i know: It's faculty is good, not the best, it has one hospital (which has been running for along time and is a really good one, I'll give you that) but what does it have thats better than any other college thats out there
> 
> 
> 
> far as i know , NOTHING xD
> all that usmle thingy isnt that important , you gotta look from pakistani perspective unless u got a foreign passport
> , the best thing about it for me is that its very near my home
Click to expand...

Genuine question: what's good for you in shifa if you have a foreign passport?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Does anybody know the closing merit for AKU for both local and international for 2016.


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Genuine question: what's good for you in shifa if you have a foreign passport?


 u study medicine the way they study abroad , them being foreign and studying here is a benifit as they get a cheaper education , and they dont grind u like they do to IMG'S

- - - Updated - - -

abdul mannan whats your merit mate


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine question: what's good for you in shifa if you have a foreign passport?
> 
> 
> 
> u study medicine the way they study abroad , them being foreign and studying here is a benifit as they get a cheaper education , and they dont grind u like they do to IMG'S
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> abdul mannan whats your merit mate
Click to expand...

....but isn't that with any college with any foreign student (not shifa specifically) 
And Pakistani medical school cost the same as any foreign university undergrad degree so.....


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Abdul Manan said:


> where are KE, AIMC, RMC?


If you look closely, I just mentioned the private ones.

AKU students have the highest acceptance rate in residency, then DOW and then maybe SHIFA. 
As far as the hype is concerned, I personally think SHIFA is over rated because I have heard alot of stories regarding SHIFA's doctors messing up and even a close relative of mine had to go through it and nearly lost his life. This maybe due to lack of clinical exposure; my uncle did his house job in SHIFA and he told me that even during his house job, he wasn't allowed to stitch patients rather they just observed the professor while he/she stitched.


----------



## Abdul_1

SuffyanZahid said:


> If you look closely, I just mentioned the private ones.
> 
> AKU students have the highest acceptance rate in residency, then DOW and then maybe SHIFA.
> As far as the hype is concerned, I personally think SHIFA is over rated because I have heard alot of stories regarding SHIFA's doctors messing up and even a close relative of mine had to go through it and nearly lost his life. This maybe due to lack of clinical exposure; my uncle did his house job in SHIFA and he told me that even during his house job, he wasn't allowed to stitch patients rather they just observed the professor while he/she stitched.


 so on so on

- - - Updated - - -



Hamanah said:


> ....but isn't that with any college with any foreign student (not shifa specifically)
> And Pakistani medical school cost the same as any foreign university undergrad degree so.....


 uhh modular system and that too of a high level ? naah


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Abdul_1 said:


> so on so on


That is just my opinion(I mentioned it), SHIFA is no doubt one of the best college in Pakistan and would have been my first choice even if I think it's a little over rated.


----------



## Hamanah

Honestly, can someone please explain what modular system is and what the other one is 
Thanks, I really don't know


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Honestly, can someone please explain what modular system is and what the other one is
> Thanks, I really don't know


 uve got me on the ropes here now , i just know thats how they teach in USandA

- - - Updated - - -



Hamanah said:


> Honestly, can someone please explain what modular system is and what the other one is
> Thanks, I really don't know


 i know this is out of dicsussion but you have posted 47 times and got liked 27 times xD


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, can someone please explain what modular system is and what the other one is
> Thanks, I really don't know
> 
> 
> 
> uve got me on the ropes here now , i just know thats how they teach in USandA
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, can someone please explain what modular system is and what the other one is
> Thanks, I really don't know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know this is out of dicsussion but you have posted 47 times and got liked 27 times xD
Click to expand...

Well, I guess we'll both just wait until someone explains it 
(Lool, maybe I'm a likeable person? It shocks me too)


----------



## Osamaa

https://drnaumanshad.wordpress.com/2016/01/14/the-integrated-modular-system-simplified/

^This might help


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> https://drnaumanshad.wordpress.com/2016/01/14/the-integrated-modular-system-simplified/
> 
> ^This might help


Thanks, that was quite helpful








It says in the article that only some colleges have adopted this way of teaching, as of today is this the most used system? Or do some colleges still use the old one?


----------



## Osamaa

Mostly govt. colleges use the old one.
Private colleges such as Foundation, Riphah, AKU, Fazaia and Shife etc use modular system


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> Mostly govt. colleges use the old one.
> Private colleges such as Foundation, Riphah, AKU, Fazaia and Shife etc use modular system


Thanks for the help man


----------



## Osamaa

Np 
Here you go found another one. 
Jinnah Medical & Dental College 
Its off JMDC


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> Np
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go found another one.
> Jinnah Medical & Dental College
> Its off JMDC


Yea, now that you mentioned it, most private colleges do have the exact same curriculum 
https://www.riphah.edu.pk/faculties/medical-sciences/programs-offered/mbbs
(The chart towards the bottom of the page)


----------



## Osamaa

Yes they do


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Osamaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly govt. colleges use the old one.
> Private colleges such as Foundation, Riphah, AKU, Fazaia and Shife etc use modular system
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help man
Click to expand...

u sure about ripah mate?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

My brother studies in Shifa and almost all the kids are A level students and have straight A's & A*s. Some guys have also given the SAT I, why? Maybe they at one point planned to go to USA for pre med or maybe just for the heck of it. The guys that took it have pretty good scores (1400's to 1500's). There is a really competitive environment in Shifa. I mean there's this one kid in my brothers class who got 96% in the prof's for year 1 . I guess it's where people who got good grades in A levels, and live in Islamabad, go if they don't get into government medical colleges. It's also my first choice, mostly because my brother is there as well, but at this point i'm happy to get in anywhere. I'm sick and tired of sitting at home and just want to start doing something

- - - Updated - - -

This is just a question out of the blue, but which Youtuber is your favorite. That is if you watch Youtube.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> My brother studies in Shifa and almost all the kids are A level students and have straight A's & A*s. Some guys have also given the SAT I, why? Maybe they at one point planned to go to USA for pre med or maybe just for the heck of it. The guys that took it have pretty good scores (1400's to 1500's). There is a really competitive environment in Shifa. I mean there's this one kid in my brothers class who got 96% in the prof's for year 1 . I guess it's where people who got good grades in A levels, and live in Islamabad, go if they don't get into government medical colleges. It's also my first choice, mostly because my brother is there as well, but at this point i'm happy to get in anywhere. I'm sick and tired of sitting at home and just want to start doing something
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> This is just a question out of the blue, but which Youtuber is your favorite. That is if you watch Youtube.


 xD ...


----------



## Abdul Manan

Abdul_1 said:


> SAJJEELAHMED said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother studies in Shifa and almost all the kids are A level students and have straight A's & A*s. Some guys have also given the SAT I, why? Maybe they at one point planned to go to USA for pre med or maybe just for the heck of it. The guys that took it have pretty good scores (1400's to 1500's). There is a really competitive environment in Shifa. I mean there's this one kid in my brothers class who got 96% in the prof's for year 1 . I guess it's where people who got good grades in A levels, and live in Islamabad, go if they don't get into government medical colleges. It's also my first choice, mostly because my brother is there as well, but at this point i'm happy to get in anywhere. I'm sick and tired of sitting at home and just want to start doing something
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> This is just a question out of the blue, but which Youtuber is your favorite. That is if you watch Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> xD ...
Click to expand...

and what about usmle perspective in shifa?


----------



## Osamaa

Yes few of my relatives study there and they say its modular system over there. 
As far as youtube is concerned, mainstream tho but Pewdiepie and nigahiga xD


----------



## Abdul_1

guts can someone tell me the proceudre to apply in islamic international . im gettign confused , first they demand a challahn form of rs 3000 then they demand an application processing fee of rs 3000 extra?


----------



## Osamaa

Application is online then there is a challan form to be submitted of Rs. 3000.
After that they'll ask you to upload the challan form though that didnt happen in my case, couldnt upload the challan form and they said its okay


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Application is online then there is a challan form to be submitted of Rs. 3000.
> After that they'll ask you to upload the challan form though that didnt happen in my case, couldnt upload the challan form and they said its okay


so u only submit the challan form , u don't have to submit anything Else.


----------



## Osamaa

Yes that is what they asked me to do


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Yes that is what they asked me to do


 thanks a bunch , will the admission office be open tomorrow


----------



## Osamaa

Np. 
Umm no idea xD


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Nice, my favorite channel is Good Mythical morning


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul_1 said:


> yeah , i had actually heard about it but then if you think about it , YMDC closed admissions before UHS announced their results , now are we suggesting that people applied to YMDC by just 'Assuming' their aggegrates ? and i believe that to apply you have to submit a copy of your re sult so how'd it come before the actual result ? my guess is that this 78% was more from HEC rather UHS
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> FSc (Pre-Medical Group) securing at least 60% (unadjusted) marks.
> Examination equivalent to FSc from a foreign university examination body/foreign education system with three science subjects out of which Chemistry and Biology are essential subjects with 60% marks in aggregate as certified by the IBCC.
> Entry test of Education Testing Council (ETC) is mandatory for admission in MBBS. Aspiring candidates have already been informed to visit link http://eportal.hec.gov. eligiblity requirments on YMDC site , now how can i confirm that they accepted uhs mdcat too


Yeah, forgot about the result part. Well then, shifa will prolly end in 83 :3 LOL

- - - Updated - - -



SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Nice, my favorite channel is Good Mythical morning


Heyy, from your equivalence and hec score your aggregate should be around 79-80, right? I have the same :3 Which school are you keeping as a back up?


----------



## Abdul Manan

Rida_ejaz said:


> Yeah, forgot about the result part. Well then, shifa will prolly end in 83 :3 LOL
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Heyy, from your equivalence and hec score your aggregate should be around 79-80, right? I have the same :3 Which school are you keeping as a back up?


No , YMDC extended it's dates for UHS applicants...so merit of shifa can't be predicted like that...


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul Manan said:


> No , YMDC extended it's dates for UHS applicants...so merit of shifa can't be predicted like that...


xD I was jk about the 83 part :3 because the guy has an aggregate of 82 with hec :3. It'll probably end near 80s, inshAllah or might as well dip down into seventees.


----------



## Abdul Manan

Rida_ejaz said:


> xD I was jk about the 83 part :3 because the guy has an aggregate of 82 with hec :3. It'll probably end near 80s, inshAllah or might as well dip down into seventees.


how do you rate shifa in terms of USMLE and clinical work?


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul Manan said:


> No , YMDC extended it's dates for UHS applicants...so merit of shifa can't be predicted like that...


 so they increased it from 7 TO ???

- - - Updated - - -



Rida_ejaz said:


> xD I was jk about the 83 part :3 because the guy has an aggregate of 82 with hec :3. It'll probably end near 80s, inshAllah or might as well dip down into seventees.


 which guy exactly


----------



## Abdul Manan

Abdul_1 said:


> so they increased it from 7 TO ???


I dont know about that but via email they informed their applicants that if their UHS score is more than that of HEC, they should submit UHS result..because they'll consider both, rather the best of 2. Yusra's merit was negligible with HEC that's why they decided to go with UHS because 78 merit seems less pitiable!
Rawal considered only HEC, no UHS, their merit is 72.

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> so they increased it from 7 TO ???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> which guy exactly


you


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul Manan said:


> how do you rate shifa in terms of USMLE and clinical work?


The best in Islamabad. But you as far as USMLE is concerned, getting in shifa doesn't ensure you'd pass the test as well. It does provide the environment and experienced faculty but if you, yourself, are not committed enough then it's of no use The thing about USMLE is not just clearing it but also getting competitive scores. Just like the case in MDCAT or other entrance tests. 
On a side note, foundation is also faring pretty much on the same level. You have a decent chance there.
- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> so they increased it from 7 TO ???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> which guy exactly


You, sir.


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul Manan said:


> I dont know about that but via email they informed their applicants that if their UHS score is more than that of HEC, they should submit UHS result..because they'll consider both, rather the best of 2. Yusra's merit was negligible with HEC that's why they decided to go with UHS because 78 merit seems less pitiable!
> Rawal considered only HEC, no UHS, their merit is 72.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> you


 how come you know its me

- - - Updated - - -



Rida_ejaz said:


> The best in Islamabad. But you as far as USMLE is concerned, getting in shifa doesn't ensure you'd pass the test as well. It does provide the environment and experienced faculty but if you, yourself, are not committed enough then it's of no use The thing about USMLE is not just clearing it but also getting competitive scores. Just like the case in MDCAT or other entrance tests.
> On a side note, foundation is also faring pretty much on the same level. You have a decent chance there.
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> You, sir.


 i mam ? 
where'd you find my merit


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul_1 said:


> how come you know its me
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i mam ?
> where'd you find my merit


On this very thread. :3


----------



## Reebz_1

Hello, all! I have to admit, I've been stalking this thread for a long time without having an account on this forum  It has been of tremendous help, not only regarding the updated info on Shifa but generally to keep my sanity in check too. I can't fathom how we have to wait a little more than a week all over again... It has really been driving me crazy. I did initially apply and get into Isra (Al Nafees) and Yusra, but didn't pay their fees because I was waiting on Shifa. But it's been satisfying to know that there are others in this too. 

Regarding that dude's post asking about favourite Youtubers, I usually watch British ones. SortedFood is a regular watch for me; Alfie Deyes too. But I do also watch Good Mythical Morning. Pretty rad. Oh, and my merit is 78.54 by the way. I did apply on the international seat with 85%, and although the first time I asked, Shifa's admin affirmed I'd be eligible, the next time they said that I wouldn't. Huh. Had my hopes up on the foreign seat. But oh well, I just believe "Jo bhi Allah karay ga, behter kay liye karay ga." (At least that's how we're all pulling through, huh?). 

Anyway, you all seem like a good bunch, hopefully we all (InshAllah) make it to the same batch of Shifa. 

P.S. off topic but I do love The Office and since you mentioned YouTube, I thought I'd mention TV shows  Also, this much needed free time has enabled me to do things I always wanted to: i.e I have finally forced some of my friends still in Islamabad to go on bike rides with me in the mornings. The cold morning breeze does keep university related thoughts at bay (the way it should be).


----------



## Abdul Manan

Reebz_1 said:


> Hello, all! I have to admit, I've been stalking this thread for a long time without having an account on this forum  It has been of tremendous help, not only regarding the updated info on Shifa but generally to keep my sanity in check too. I can't fathom how we have to wait a little more than a week all over again... It has really been driving me crazy. I did initially apply and get into Isra (Al Nafees) and Yusra, but didn't pay their fees because I was waiting on Shifa. But it's been satisfying to know that there are others in this too.
> 
> Regarding that dude's post asking about favourite Youtubers, I usually watch British ones. SortedFood is a regular watch for me; Alfie Deyes too. But I do also watch Good Mythical Morning. Pretty rad. Oh, and my merit is 78.54 by the way. I did apply on the international seat with 85%, and although the first time I asked, Shifa's admin affirmed I'd be eligible, the next time they said that I wouldn't. Huh. Had my hopes up on the foreign seat. But oh well, I just believe "Jo bhi Allah karay ga, behter kay liye karay ga." (At least that's how we're all pulling through, huh?).
> 
> Anyway, you all seem like a good bunch, hopefully we all (InshAllah) make it to the same batch of Shifa.
> 
> P.S. off topic but I do love The Office and since you mentioned YouTube, I thought I'd mention TV shows  Also, this much needed free time has enabled me to do things I always wanted to: i.e I have finally forced some of my friends still in Islamabad to go on bike rides with me in the mornings. The cold morning breeze does keep university related thoughts at bay (the way it should be).


IA you'll get into shifa


----------



## Osamaa

There is a high chance I guess it will dip into seventies. 
Now going off topic, Morning ride with a view of sunrise *___* cannot get any better! 
Honest trailers are good for time pass too xD


----------



## mal1c3

My favorite channel is probably Idubbbz. As you can tell, I am more cultured than most.

Merit will probably close at 79. Have any of you heard of rechecking the HEC result? One of my friends is claiming he did so, and that his score skyrocketed from 50% to 80%. I was astounded by that, since he is an A level student. Also, he didn't have a carbon copy, so he got his results online only.


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> Hello, all! I have to admit, I've been stalking this thread for a long time without having an account on this forum  It has been of tremendous help, not only regarding the updated info on Shifa but generally to keep my sanity in check too. I can't fathom how we have to wait a little more than a week all over again... It has really been driving me crazy. I did initially apply and get into Isra (Al Nafees) and Yusra, but didn't pay their fees because I was waiting on Shifa. But it's been satisfying to know that there are others in this too.
> 
> Regarding that dude's post asking about favourite Youtubers, I usually watch British ones. SortedFood is a regular watch for me; Alfie Deyes too. But I do also watch Good Mythical Morning. Pretty rad. Oh, and my merit is 78.54 by the way. I did apply on the international seat with 85%, and although the first time I asked, Shifa's admin affirmed I'd be eligible, the next time they said that I wouldn't. Huh. Had my hopes up on the foreign seat. But oh well, I just believe "Jo bhi Allah karay ga, behter kay liye karay ga." (At least that's how we're all pulling through, huh?).
> 
> Anyway, you all seem like a good bunch, hopefully we all (InshAllah) make it to the same batch of Shifa.
> 
> P.S. off topic but I do love The Office and since you mentioned YouTube, I thought I'd mention TV shows  Also, this much needed free time has enabled me to do things I always wanted to: i.e I have finally forced some of my friends still in Islamabad to go on bike rides with me in the mornings. The cold morning breeze does keep university related thoughts at bay (the way it should be).


 believe me it was such a long post , i only thought of oen thing , this one has a name like mine 

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> believe me it was such a long post , i only thought of oen thing , this one has a name like mine


 alnafees !! i was number 11 on their list !


----------



## Osamaa

Idubbbz is goood!
My marks improved in phase 1 in the revised result tho


----------



## Abdul_1

Rida_ejaz said:


> On this very thread. :3


 zet ez harrazment !


----------



## mal1c3

Osamaa said:


> Idubbbz is goood!
> My marks improved in phase 1 in the revised result tho



What do you mean? They revised their result themselves? Thisa kid who I know actually paid 2000 rs to get hisresult rechecked


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Idubbbz is goood!
> My marks improved in phase 1 in the revised result tho


 how much do u have now


----------



## mal1c3

Probably less than you my friend with above 82 aggregate


----------



## Osamaa

phase 1 had a few wrong questions.
I checked my result after the official result it showed 85 after a while, like on the day they conducted phase 2, they gave out their revised result of phase 1 and my marks went to 90


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> phase 1 had a few wrong questions.
> I checked my result after the official result it showed 85 after a while, like on the day they conducted phase 2, they gave out their revised result of phase 1 and my marks went to 90


 agg now ?

- - - Updated - - -



mal1c3 said:


> Probably less than you my friend with above 82 aggregate


 its rather 82 exact buddy , whats yours tho .


----------



## mal1c3

So... could my friend be lying to me? He has a history of doing so, and when I asked for proof he refused to show me "Kitni khwari karwaoge"
Was his answer. I'd really like to know if you actulally can revise your results tho


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> So... could my friend be lying to me? He has a history of doing so, and when I asked for proof he refused to show me "Kitni khwari karwaoge"
> Was his answer. I'd really like to know if you actulally can revise your results tho


not with hec


----------



## mal1c3

Abdul_1 said:


> agg now ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> its rather 82 exact buddy , whats yours tho .


I am but a simple scrub.. Mu hec score wasnt that good.

HEC Agg: 77
SAT agg: 87
UHS Agg 82


----------



## Reebz_1

Hopefully...

Morning rides are dreamy. 

And yeah, honest trailers are funny. 
Presumably, you saw the stranger things one?


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> I am but a simple scrub.. Mu hec score wasnt that good.
> 
> HEC Agg: 77
> SAT agg: 87
> UHS Agg 82


 but you werent applying on locals cuz you have american passport right ? correction , I remember you ! your the fazaia guy , sorry my bads


----------



## Reebz_1

Same happened with me in phase 1. 
My phase 2 was still better than the official phase 1 though lol...
They upped it by 5 marks from the provisional result to the official one. 
Hence I've been waiting for phase 2's official one ever since... isn't happening.


----------



## Osamaa

Im sorry but that isnt possible. Either you contradict the result within 7 days or you dont so that doesnt seem possible. 
I calculated my agg. after the revised one so its the same xD


----------



## mal1c3

I am applying for locals. Because my dad works at shifa, and they said that if space comes up, I can get a refund and transfer to a local seat. People might drop outt, you never know.


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul_1 said:


> believe me it was such a long post , i only thought of oen thing , this one has a name like mine
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> alnafees !! i was number 11 on their list !


Trust me, I thought the same thing  Thought I'd cover everything in one post to introduce myself


----------



## Osamaa

Yess xD 
Watching rick and morty now and will move towards SUITS then.
Oh they really are! 
Phase 2 isnt getting revised I guess as admission dates(Few of them) have passed already.


----------



## mal1c3

He did it on the same day. I still cant believe this **** head sometimes. He once told me he makes 50k rs a month from teaching 5 kids O level maths.


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> I am applying for locals. Because my dad works at shifa, and they said that if space comes up, I can get a refund and transfer to a local seat. People might drop outt, you never know.


 by that i persume you will use your agg of 77 ? dude by space you mean a seat by merit or just that if one guy leaves and u jump leaps up xD


----------



## Reebz_1

Osamaa said:


> Im sorry but that isnt possible. Either you contradict the result within 7 days or you dont so that doesnt seem possible.
> I calculated my agg. after the revised one so its the same xD


Lots of people had slightly different ones after the official result came out. I calculated mine and it was the same as the provisional one... then they brought out the official one and it was up by 5 marks. I hadn't done anything for that to happen


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> He did it on the same day. I still cant believe this **** head sometimes. He once told me he makes 50k rs a month from teaching 5 kids O level maths.


 could have 10k per kid , i did some teaching too , its possible that he earned it ?


----------



## mal1c3

Osamaa said:


> Im sorry but that isnt possible. Either you contradict the result within 7 days or you dont so that doesnt seem possible.
> I calculated my agg. after the revised one so its the same xD


He contradicted same day. But still, 30% seems too much of a gap. I mean, its a god damn checking computer, you can practically expect it to be perfect at checking

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> by that i persume you will use your agg of 77 ? dude by space you mean a seat by merit or just that if one guy leaves and u jump leaps up xD



Guy leaves, I take his place


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> He contradicted same day. But still, 30% seems too much of a gap. I mean, its a god damn checking computer, you can practically expect it to be perfect at checking
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy leaves, I take his place


and murder merit , or there is some law that allows it ?


----------



## Osamaa

Dude 30% is wayyy too much xD I dropped 1.2% in UHS And rechecking didnt buy me much luck either.


----------



## mal1c3

Its not first come first served, obviously this also depends on merit. I wont get any special treatment because my dad works there. If enough people leave for my merit to be considerted, only then will I transfer. Obviously chances are slim, but hey. My family can affor feeding and educating my dumbass. I will be on merit, legally and fairly. I am a dual national, and have every right to use my position and apply on SAT 2 basis

- - - Updated - - -



Osamaa said:


> Yess xD
> Watching rick and morty now and will move towards SUITS then.
> Oh they really are!
> Phase 2 isnt getting revised I guess as admission dates(Few of them) have passed already.



Rick and morty best anime /s

Tbh I lost all respect for rick and morty when they depicted e coli as a t phage virus xD


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> Its not first come first served, obviously this also depends on merit. I wont get any special treatment because my dad works there. If enough people leave for my merit to be considerted, only then will I transfer. Obviously chances are slim, but hey. My family can affor feeding and educating my dumbass. I will be on merit, legally and fairly. I am a dual national, and have every right to use my position and apply on SAT 2 basis


 that my firend was the answer i was looking for , its not forst come first served its merit is served first , so i get what you said , if u have 77% and the 77.1 guy leaves ull get in , like other people would , thats actually nice

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> that my firend was the answer i was looking for , its not forst come first served its merit is served first , so i get what you said , if u have 77% and the 77.1 guy leaves ull get in , like other people would , thats actually nice


 so with SAT you will compete for forigen seats , but with HEC you will compete for local


----------



## mal1c3

Yea now you get it. Even if Shifa let me get in illegally, neither I nor my father would stand for it. We are muslims for a reason


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> Yea now you get it. Even if Shifa let me get in illegally, neither I nor my father would stand for it. We are muslims for a reason


now thats a good man there ! ill def be knowing you if u and i get in shifa (im not being creepy )xD


----------



## Osamaa

Dude no....
I JUST started watching... :'|


----------



## mal1c3

Abdul_1 said:


> now thats a good man there ! ill def be knowing you if u and i get in shifa (im not being creepy )xD


Although I get 20% off because of sibling bonus. My sister is in 4th year at shifa


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Yessss! my man Honest Trailers is the bomb


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> Although I get 20% off because of sibling bonus. My sister is in 4th year at shifa


nice , u didnt need to mention tho , no one would point fingers on that xD


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Fauji Foundation and Fazaia. For Fauji I applied with the UHS marks so my aggregate is like 87% but for Fazaia the same 79-80


----------



## Reebz_1

mal1c3 said:


> Yea now you get it. Even if Shifa let me get in illegally, neither I nor my father would stand for it. We are muslims for a reason


*applauds* You, my friend, have got a good mindset. Imagine if all Pakistani doctors became doctors through hard work instead of "sifaarish".


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Idubbbz content cop is savage. Did you see the one he did on RiceGum. Idubbbz man straight up one of the realest youtubers

- - - Updated - - -

What do you guys think is gonna be the closing merit this year for Shifa? I'm seriously on edge because of the prolonged waiting.


----------



## Osamaa

Oh that was good xD 
Do you follow pewdiepie?
He has one with the "Motu Patlu" that is a gem I tell you!

It will be around 78 I guess


----------



## Reebz_1

Last year it started off with 84 ish and ended at 78 ish for the first merit list of 85 local seats (according to my knowledge of the merit list I was shown).

How does one even begin to speculate what this year's would be though? Mdcat, Mdcat leak, Mdcat retake, new system HEC test... I honestly don't know. Most of my friends applying to Shifa are at 77 and less though. Depends how many people apply, what the highest aggregate is and what God has in store for us


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I do follow Pewds but don't know what "Motu Patlu" is, care to explain?


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> Last year it started off with 84 ish and ended at 78 ish for the first merit list of 85 local seats (according to my knowledge of the merit list I was shown).
> 
> How does one even begin to speculate what this year's would be though? Mdcat, Mdcat leak, Mdcat retake, new system HEC test... I honestly don't know. Most of my friends applying to Shifa are at 77 and less though. Depends how many people apply, what the highest aggregate is and what God has in store for us


 i have heard from someone taht a guy with 84ish is applying


----------



## Osamaa

For last year:
They conducted their own test(including maths too) and had an interview with a weightage of 12.5% so merit dropped
This year:
Phase 1 was easy, but only a few applying for private gave this test others have a high aggregate in uhs too so yeah
Phase 2 wasnt easy, a lot of people gave this test 
If you have seen the list of hitec, the first merit goes to a girl having an aggregate of 86.sth% in HEC and the second one had 85.sth% 
These are the things :3

- - - Updated - - -

Some lame as* Pakistani cartoon


----------



## Reebz_1

Wouldn't the opportunity of an interview have increased the merit? Being such a subjective matter to judge, I've always thought an interview would have upped our merits?


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> For last year:
> They conducted their own test(including maths too) and had an interview with a weightage of 12.5% so merit dropped
> This year:
> Phase 1 was easy, but only a few applying for private gave this test others have a high aggregate in uhs too so yeah
> Phase 2 wasnt easy, a lot of people gave this test
> If you have seen the list of hitec, the first merit goes to a girl having an aggregate of 86.sth% in HEC and the second one had 85.sth%
> These are the things :3
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Some lame as* Pakistani cartoon


can you mention further agg of thsoe who applied iNn HITEC


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul_1 said:


> zet ez harrazment !


Okay now, stop. :3 People are actually going to think of me as a stalker. :3


----------



## Osamaa

Noo interview would lower the merit down to a sure seventies.
Most people dont score above 8 or 9 in interview so yes that would lower it down.

Hitec cannot be used to predict merit as they take the best score, some might have an aggregate 83 in nums and 82.7 in hec. Moreover wait for 4th you dont want the depression to kick in do you?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I was just wondering has anyone on this thread given the SAT 1, if you did then what did you get.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Fauji Foundation and Fazaia. For Fauji I applied with the UHS marks so my aggregate is like 87% but for Fazaia the same 79-80


Why didn't you change your score in fazaia? Well, you most probably have a seat secure in fauji.


----------



## Hamanah

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I was just wondering has anyone on this thread given the SAT 1, if you did then what did you get.


Buddy, I don't think anyone here gives SAT 1, unless you meant SAT II 
tbh I only dropped by to say, 
1. Rick and Morty is amazing, but it's a cartoon not an anime 
2. Idubbbz's content cops are always entertaining, but Ian as a person is one of the most disrespectful, racist, and disgusting youtubers I have ever come across. He needs to do a content cop on himself and analyze his own character. He can start with the derogatory terms he uses and the lack of respect he has for other people's faiths and beliefs (I'm keeping this rant short) 
3. As for my favourite shows (aside from anime) has to be Sherlock (whenever they come out with a season every four years)


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Noo interview would lower the merit down to a sure seventies.
> Most people dont score above 8 or 9 in interview so yes that would lower it down.
> 
> Hitec cannot be used to predict merit as they take the best score, some might have an aggregate 83 in nums and 82.7 in hec. Moreover wait for 4th you dont want the depression to kick in do you?


 hi tec has only 10-15 guys prominent in hec that's up to 81.9%


----------



## mal1c3

You guys think I have chance in the foreign quota with 86.8? I heard it closed last year at 80. In shifa. I also asked the lady at the admissions opffice and she said local merit closed last year at 77. Do with that as you well, It can either increase because of phase 1, decrease because of phase 2 and no interview or stay the same. Only Allah knows.



Thanks for the comments about my mindset, but that is just common ethics, nothing special. Only thing is that even common courtesy has become rare these days


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

sorry it was a typo, i meant sat 2, what did you get


----------



## mal1c3

2210/2400


----------



## Reebz_1

Hamanah said:


> Buddy, I don't think anyone here gives SAT 1, unless you meant SAT II
> tbh I only dropped by to say,
> 1. Rick and Morty is amazing, but it's a cartoon not an anime
> 2. Idubbbz's content cops are always entertaining, but Ian as a person is one of the most disrespectful, racist, and disgusting youtubers I have ever come across. He needs to do a content cop on himself and analyze his own character. He can start with the derogatory terms he uses and the lack of respect he has for other people's faiths and beliefs (I'm keeping this rant short)
> 3. As for my favourite shows (aside from anime) has to be Sherlock (whenever they come out with a season every four years)



Sherlock is amazing. Benedict and Martin are both fine actors.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Nice. I got a 2390/2400. Did you take BIO,PHYS &CHEM


----------



## Reebz_1

mal1c3 said:


> You guys think I have chance in the foreign quota with 86.8? I heard it closed last year at 80. In shifa. I also asked the lady at the admissions opffice and she said local merit closed last year at 77. Do with that as you well, It can either increase because of phase 1, decrease because of phase 2 and no interview or stay the same. Only Allah knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments about my mindset, but that is just common ethics, nothing special. Only thing is that even common courtesy has become rare these days



I believe you can easily make the foreign seat with that aggregate. Last year it started off with 89 something to 82 something for the first merit list with 15 seats. However, much lower aggregates made it in once people didn't pay their fees from the first list, or when some dropped out.


----------



## mal1c3

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Nice. I got a 2390/2400. Did you take BIO,PHYS &CHEM


Holy ****e. I only studied 2 weeks last year for SAT 2 but your score is something else. Did you apply to Army medical ona forign seat?


----------



## Maanh12

Hamanah said:


> Buddy, I don't think anyone here gives SAT 1, unless you meant SAT II
> tbh I only dropped by to say,
> 1. Rick and Morty is amazing, but it's a cartoon not an anime
> 2. Idubbbz's content cops are always entertaining, but Ian as a person is one of the most disrespectful, racist, and disgusting youtubers I have ever come across. He needs to do a content cop on himself and analyze his own character. He can start with the derogatory terms he uses and the lack of respect he has for other people's faiths and beliefs (I'm keeping this rant short)
> 3. As for my favourite shows (aside from anime) has to be Sherlock (whenever they come out with a season every four years)


If you think the stuff Ian does is disgusting, wait till you see Filthy Frank (not that I am a fun of the disgusting stuff). Again that is the thing. He frequently uses the N-word which is why people label him as racist, more so because of the term n*****fa**** (ninjafammot ), but that is simply a character he plays. As for the N-word, he has a video in which he completely takes down the stereotypical stigma surrounding the N-word and why we place this particular word at such a high level, but all other racist terms aren't equally or anywhere near as bad. 
As weird as it sounds, he is by far one of the most logical person on youtube, which is why it is so hard to come back from his content cops. Simply his opponents cannot call him out on literally anything, and even if they do they are really really minor and he takes them down anyway. I mean simply look at Leafy's and Ricegum's response. They couldn't attack idubbz with anything, with absolutely nothing. Ricegum resorted to call him a racist, and then used typical white-people-racist jokes at him, which is the best thing you could muster after delaying his distrack and response for so long. As for his out of character stuff, he is an incredibly chill and humble guy. You should definitely check out the podcast he did with h3h3 productions.


As for TV shows, House and the Mentalist all the way. The Mentalist is a gem, and a must watch.


----------



## mal1c3

I'm not a fan of the "character he plays" argument but yeah. He demolishes his opponents, and his squirrel series is hilarious


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Have you seen the videos with pink guy, they're hilarious. But honestly joji(filthy franks real name) makes pretty good music. Did you see his interview on hot ones.

- - - Updated - - -

Ray Donovan is also another great gem

- - - Updated - - -

Actually i gave the test in November and by the time the result came the date had passed. Bad luck I guess

- - - Updated - - -

You know i think i'm the only one but I also gave the SAT 1 because i initially wanted to do pre med in USA , I got a 1450/1600. Now I just want to do med here so the score is useless


----------



## mal1c3

Tbh I hate Filthy rank, and his music just isnt my cup of tea. 

The hting is, his fans willl be ready to defend him no matter what, and hold him on a pedestal. I really don't like people who get overhyped like this, and Filthy Frank's humor is also something I am impartial to. 

ALthough I CAN undertstand why people might find him funny. he is the generator of a bunch of memes after all


----------



## MarriamB

Bro Filthy frank is not someone who should be even taken seriously, he's an anti PC, edgy character and his music is ironically ****ty. Joji is a pretty decent and talented person. Also, I thought this was a med forum? lool


----------



## Osamaa

I LOVE sherlock! 
but it dropped a bit in the 4th season (Just my opinion). 
There are 12 students in hitec above 80.7


----------



## Abdul_1

Wow is this a medical forum? Shifa lies really close to protesting area. Hope it dosent catch fire xD


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> SAJJEELAHMED said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I got a 2390/2400. Did you take BIO,PHYS &CHEM
> 
> 
> 
> Holy ****e. I only studied 2 weeks last year for SAT 2 but your score is something else. Did you apply to Army medical ona forign seat?
Click to expand...

 what is your mdcat/nums/HEC score sajeel


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I wasn't really that prepared for the NUMS test and got a 148/180, For HEC I got 88/120 in phase 2, and for UHS I got 968/1100. I was initially going to go abroad for pre med, so I didn't really pay much attention to the MCAT,HEC, and NUMS test. But I studied seriously for the SAT 2.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I wasn't really that prepared for the NUMS test and got a 148/180, For HEC I got 88/120 in phase 2, and for UHS I got 968/1100. I was initially going to go abroad for pre med, so I didn't really pay much attention to the MCAT,HEC, and NUMS test. But I studied seriously for the SAT 2.


 so where do you wanna go . and whats your hec agg ?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Now I just wanna stay here and am happy to go to any medical college in Islamabad. I think my aggregate is 79% ish. I got 950/1100 in the Fsc equivalence so you can do the math


----------



## IBH96

MashaAllah *-* Sajeelahmad brilliant achievements there ..... Only that equivalence thing got you down .... otherwise RMU would have been done for you . InshaAllah you'll have your name in first merit list of Shifa !


----------



## IBH96

Getting quite boring waiting for merit lists -_- . Has anyone read Do no Harm by henry marsh !? Couldn't find it at local booksellers though it is a bestseller .
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1250...=TRK6E6YX7ESHZ87D4C2K&dpPl=1&dpID=41W1Yvz1d7L


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Thank you IBH96 much appreciated, it means a lot. And yes my man the equivalence really did mess up everything, but hey I guess thats life; you win some you lose some. What about you? Inshallah you'll get into Shifa as well.

- - - Updated - - -

Everybody on this forum has done hard work to get into a good medical college, and I think we all deserve to get in. Hopefully everyone here gets in, my prayers are with you all.

- - - Updated - - -

I suggest The Brothers Karamazov, great book and really long so it will take some time to finish.


----------



## IBH96

Alhumdullilah have a bright chance of making it in to shifa myself too  Alhumdullilah got 82 % aggregate . The Brothers karamzov seems like not a lenghty novel but marathon O.O ....


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Now I just wanna stay here and am happy to go to any medical college in Islamabad. I think my aggregate is 79% ish. I got 950/1100 in the Fsc equivalence so you can do the math


 you can not apply on foreign seats.

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> you can not apply on foreign seats.


 thats a question actually

- - - Updated - - -



IBH96 said:


> Alhumdullilah have a bright chance of making it in to shifa myself too  Alhumdullilah got 82 % aggregate . The Brothers karamzov seems like not a lenghty novel but marathon O.O ....


 great , i have 81.98% hopefully ill be around you in the merit list !

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> you can not apply on foreign seats.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> thats a question actually
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> great , i have 81.98% hopefully ill be around you in the merit list !


 correction 81.921


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Hey guys, is youtube not working for you as well


----------



## IBH96

Youtube app is working but not on browser


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> Youtube app is working but not on browser


For me it dosent work from the app too

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Reebz_1

Facebook, Instagram, Twitter and Youtube generally aren't working at the moment in most parts of Pakistan.


My Youtube isn't working on app nor on browser.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Reebz_1 said:


> Facebook, Instagram, Twitter and Youtube generally aren't working at the moment in most parts of Pakistan.
> 
> 
> My Youtube isn't working on app nor on browser.


Use proxy. Its working well for me.


----------



## Osamaa

If you're using chrome, then add the "Browsec" extension otherwise download a vpn app


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> If you're using chrome, then add the "Browsec" extension otherwise download a vpn app


Mobile or PC?

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

it's pretty simple, just go to the chrome web store and download a VPN extension. It should work on both mobile and PC I think. Definitely works on PC.

Hey, guys, this is happening because of the stuff going down in Faizabad right? What are your opinions about the situation right now?


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> it's pretty simple, just go to the chrome web store and download a VPN extension. It should work on both mobile and PC I think. Definitely works on PC.
> 
> Hey, guys, this is happening because of the stuff going down in Faizabad right? What are your opinions about the situation right now?


This is a med forum so I suggest we don't share opinions  okay I've heard using VPN corrupts your machine?

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Reebz_1

Osamaa said:


> If you're using chrome, then add the "Browsec" extension otherwise download a vpn app


I use Browsec on Chrome, yes. I've got Adblocker too so Youtube pretty much works smoothly (even now). But in reality, my Youtube on both app and browser are blocked.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Okay, let's keep the forum clean. VPN won't corrupt the machine if you download from the chrome web store

- - - Updated - - -

Did anyone also apply for FMDC, because ETC was supposed to release the merit list yesterday but didn't?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Okay, let's keep the forum clean. VPN won't corrupt the machine if you download from the chrome web store
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Did anyone also apply for FMDC, because ETC was supposed to release the merit list yesterday but didn't?


The date has been extended. Registration will close on 30th November.


----------



## Reebz_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Okay, let's keep the forum clean. VPN won't corrupt the machine if you download from the chrome web store
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Did anyone also apply for FMDC, because ETC was supposed to release the merit list yesterday but didn't?



Yes
Are we supposed to do anything after submitting app online?


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Okay, let's keep the forum clean. VPN won't corrupt the machine if you download from the chrome web store
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Did anyone also apply for FMDC, because ETC was supposed to release the merit list yesterday but didn't?


 i have applied in FMDC , on federal govt qouta basis ,

- - - Updated - - -



Rida_ejaz said:


> The date has been extended. Registration will close on 30th November.


 what was original last date?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

25th of November. I called FMDC in October, asking about how to apply and they said that HEC would release a merit list on the 25th. After that FMDC would make its own merit list and send letters to the accepted for hardcopy documents of equivalence, CNIC etc.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, I went to their website today and applied online through the SZABIST medical college interface.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> 25th of November. I called FMDC in October, asking about how to apply and they said that HEC would release a merit list on the 25th. After that FMDC would make its own merit list and send letters to the accepted for hardcopy documents of equivalence, CNIC etc.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, I went to their website today and applied online through the SZABIST medical college interface.


 i see , so its 30 of november and the result will be around 4-5 december

- - - Updated - - -



SAJJEELAHMED said:


> 25th of November. I called FMDC in October, asking about how to apply and they said that HEC would release a merit list on the 25th. After that FMDC would make its own merit list and send letters to the accepted for hardcopy documents of equivalence, CNIC etc.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, I went to their website today and applied online through the SZABIST medical college interface.


SZABIST , ?? wasnt it SZABMU


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Sorry, meant SZABMU


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Sorry, meant SZABMU


 got it , btw you are amazing man , those scores.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Thanks bro, You are by no means less amazing. With your scores you'll easily get into any medical college you've applied for.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Thanks bro, You are by no means less amazing. With your scores you'll easily get into any medical college you've applied for.


thanks  i hope to get in shifa , hope you make it to a good college pref shifa xD i corrected it , wasnt the correct statment to make lol


----------



## mal1c3

So hec is going to release merit lists NOW? 1.5 months after the god damn paper? Man, I'm not ready to see how much I suck... Only got 81 in phase 2...


----------



## Maanh12

Guys when applying to Shifa, you are required to upload a scanned document regarding the HEC ETC test? What exactly am I supposed to upload. Should upload a print preview of the page displaying your provisional result when you put in your CNIC number?


----------



## mal1c3

I downloaded the page, converted from html to png and then uploaded. LOL

It's not like I care, with my marks im not getting in on a local seat as it is


----------



## Maanh12

mal1c3 said:


> I downloaded the page, converted from html to png and then uploaded. LOL
> 
> It's not like I care, with my marks im not getting in on a local seat as it is


LOL. You could have simply taken a screenshot.

Anyways after paying the fees, how do we confirm that we have paid it. Like do we have to scan it and send it to them??


----------



## Reebz_1

Maanh12 said:


> Guys when applying to Shifa, you are required to upload a scanned document regarding the HEC ETC test? What exactly am I supposed to upload. Should upload a print preview of the page displaying your provisional result when you put in your CNIC number?


I provided them with a screenshot of the online ETC result from my laptop (windows home button+prt sc for Windows is how I did it). They accepted/verified it.

- - - Updated - - -



Maanh12 said:


> LOL. You could have simply taken a screenshot.
> 
> Anyways after paying the fees, how do we confirm that we have paid it. Like do we have to scan it and send it to them??


No, they'll send you an email confirmation,
first to have received your application
then to have received your fees
and finally to say that your application is verified and that you are required to wait for the merit list.

They have said that you aren't required to send them anything regarding the fee challan. After you pay the challan in the bank, they will automatically receive it and send you an email confirmation.


----------



## Maanh12

Reebz_1 said:


> I provided them with a screenshot of the online ETC result from my laptop (windows home button+prt sc for Windows is how I did it). They accepted/verified it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No, they'll send you an email confirmation,
> first to have received your application
> then to have received your fees
> and finally to say that your application is verified and that you are required to wait for the merit list.
> 
> They have said that you aren't required to send them anything regarding the fee challan. After you pay the challan in the bank, they will automatically receive it and send you an email confirmation.


Thanks a bunch


----------



## Abdul Manan

has hec given merit list of fmdc?


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul Manan said:


> has hec given merit list of fmdc?


Not yet , dates extended till 30

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Fahadkhan252

Abdul_1 said:


> SAJJEELAHMED said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro, You are by no means less amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With your scores you'll easily get into any medical college you've applied for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope to get in shifa , hope you make it to a good college pref shifa xD i corrected it , wasnt the correct statment to make lol
Click to expand...

Hope you dont mind could you share your equivalence and Hec marks,was just wondering,


----------



## Abdul_1

Fahadkhan252 said:


> Hope you dont mind could you share your equivalence and Hec marks,was just wondering,


 equvilance - 84.5 % HEC 94 m wbu ?

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> equvilance - 84.5 % HEC 94 m wbu ?


 SSC is 90.01% the other one was Fsc

- - - Updated - - -

this is so boring xD , what do you guys do to pass time these days

- - - Updated - - -

this is so boring xD , what do you guys do to pass time these days


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I know right! I'm bored out of my mind. Just wanna start Med school man. I just watch TV shows and youtube, and also do some exercise.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I know right! I'm bored out of my mind. Just wanna start Med school man. I just watch TV shows and youtube, and also do some exercise.


i planned so much but all in vain , exercise is great , im struggling a lot , before this year i was 65 not in 77 kg xD , shows kinda go monotonous after some episodes ...


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Yeah I know what you mean, I also planned so much but barely did anything. Shows do get kinda boring after a few episodes so I switch to youtube. I was able to keep my weight at 63kg. I guess that's attributed to running.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, I also planned so much but barely did anything. Shows do get kinda boring after a few episodes so I switch to youtube. I was able to keep my weight at 63kg. I guess that's attributed to running.


 i nicley transitioned from long distance running to a slob xD im into flying , i almost skipped medschool to enroll in flying school but thought otherwise just at the deciding moment ..


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Nice man, where did you learn to fly? I know another guy from my school who was crazy about flying. He played Flight simulator a lot and joined the PIA flying club. I also tried flight simulator just for fun but got frustrated, flying's not my cup of tea.

- - - Updated - - -

And how much did you use to run in terms of distance?


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Nice man, where did you learn to fly? I know another guy from my school who was crazy about flying. He played Flight simulator a lot and joined the PIA flying club. I also tried flight simulator just for fun but got frustrated, flying's not my cup of tea.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And how much did you use to run in terms of distance?


 ive done some simulators , chachu is a doctor but also a small time pilot , caught a few tips from there , i used to run beginner to intermediate level running , i can not run that long as i am not very tall m it was about 4- km forward and the same back to the starting point but that is my maximum . i mostly like ww2 fighters and early level jets such as hunter/saber/mig-15 , im certified sim tester in a game called warthunder , they banned my actual account for spreading propaganda xD (its a long story ) now i have a new account and play safe

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> ive done some simulators , chachu is a doctor but also a small time pilot , caught a few tips from there , i used to run beginner to intermediate level running , i can not run that long as i am not very tall m it was about 4- km forward and the same back to the starting point but that is my maximum . i mostly like ww2 fighters and early level jets such as hunter/saber/mig-15 , im certified sim tester in a game called warthunder , they banned my actual account for spreading propaganda xD (its a long story ) now i have a new account and play safe


 not being able to run due to height means that i have shorter stride so i have to exert more to cover the same distance that a guy with good stride can cover.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

What is your height exactly?


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> What is your height exactly?


Five feet 6 or 7 inches

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I'm 5'9 to 5'10. I get the stride statement. My brother's like 6'1 and whenever we race he always beats me. Initially, i'll be in front and then my brother just races past me out of nowhere.


----------



## Osamaa

Not to break this great rishta info x'D (Sorry for this...) 
Riphah is going to display its first merit list tomorrow, as said by its website.
Shouldnt a private institute display its merit list after that of govt.?


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I'm 5'9 to 5'10. I get the stride statement. My brother's like 6'1 and whenever we race he always beats me. Initially, i'll be in front and then my brother just races past me out of nowhere.


Shorter person will in most cases have better initial acceleration but that sport will last a second or two after that , the other guy with longer strides takes over. Btw which simulation did you try

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Not to break this great rishta info x'D (Sorry for this...)
> Riphah is going to display its first merit list tomorrow, as said by its website.
> Shouldnt a private institute display its merit list after that of govt.?


Ap ko kia pasand a gia him me se koi?? 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

Ik your feel...
Im in between 5'9-5'10 and my younger brother who is 6 apparently beats me in 1v1, every single time... :'))))

- - - Updated - - -

Kaash </3 x'D


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Ik your feel...
> Im in between 5'9-5'10 and my younger brother who is 6 apparently beats me in 1v1, every single time... :'))))
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Kaash </3 x'D


I can take you on a ride of your life time , that good enough for you to convert kaash into yaaaass 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul_1 said:


> I can take you on a ride of your life time , that good enough for you to convert kaash into yaaaass
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


Correction*flight of your * xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Ik your feel...
> Im in between 5'9-5'10 and my younger brother who is 6 apparently beats me in 1v1, every single time... :'))))
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Kaash </3 x'D


Daym u tall guys tho xD make me 5*10 I'll be better than six feet xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I tried one of the Microsoft flight simulators, but that was some time back.


----------



## Osamaa

Suddenly im enjoying this convo as well. 
*Rainbow flags open* 
On a serious note, anyone has an idea about riphah? xD


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I tried one of the Microsoft flight simulators, but that was some time back.


Its more of a troll these days xD 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Suddenly im enjoying this convo as well.
> *Rainbow flags open*
> On a serious note, anyone has an idea about riphah? xD


I went to apply for ripah but apparently the only Habib bank that was open in pindi was encircled by molbizzz , its an old instution , bit on the conservative side dad says they loot you a lot , but pmdc has restricted all that in some sense now , its teaching is more like desi style and I think its located way inside pindi and going there ain't that easy

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Suddenly im enjoying this convo as well.
> *Rainbow flags open*
> On a serious note, anyone has an idea about riphah? xD


Fir ke scene e xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

What time do you guys go to sleep these days?


----------



## IBH96

1 - 2 AM


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul_1 said:


> Fir ke scene e xD
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


..

- - - Updated - - -



SAJJEELAHMED said:


> What time do you guys go to sleep these days?


 12-1 i go to bed at 12. 10 but sleep near one , cuz i cant sleep and keeep thinking about the failure i am


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

me too


----------



## Osamaa

5...


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Next year, when students will open this thread for some usefull information, they are in for a surprise.


----------



## Abdul_1

SuffyanZahid said:


> Next year, when students will open this thread for some usefull information, they are in for a surprise.


I think this year two pages have really shined in providing information they are *Shifa college of medicine* and * PMDC policy has been reinstated * oh and future viewers it dosent hurt to be a bit chill. Or ull all become admission obsessed aggressive teens xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## IBH96

SuffyanZahid said:


> Next year, when students will open this thread for some usefull information, they are in for a surprise.


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Abdul_1

for those of you who have applied in FMC and shifa but really wanna go to shifa , last date of fee submission in FMC is 7th of december , and that of shifa is 11th , now there will be a problem if you get in fmc but not in shifa xD


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Dude this is bull****, so we're just groping around in the dark now basically. These medical colleges should coordinate with each other much better than this, I mean come on! Imagine if you got into both, but gave the fee in FMC thinking you weren't getting into Shifa. Then you find out that you also got into Shifa which was your first priority. You can't just ask FMC for a refund. This sucks.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Dude this is bull****, so we're just groping around in the dark now basically. These medical colleges should coordinate with each other much better than this, I mean come on! Imagine if you got into both, but gave the fee in FMC thinking you weren't getting into Shifa. Then you find out that you also got into Shifa which was your first priority. You can't just ask FMC for a refund. This sucks.


They'll refund only the basic fee , the rest of the money they'll keep

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

What a comforting and compensating gesture on their part .(sarcasm)


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> What a comforting and compensating gesture on their part .(sarcasm)


Hahaha. Exactly , so much relief for poor students

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

So the merit for govt. medical colleges is predicted to be 88.9 for bds and 89 for mbbs. 
Kind of trustworthy because this is from a news channel just a day before official(City 42)
Buckle up your horses because Foundation, Fazaia etc. are going up as well.


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> So the merit for govt. medical colleges is predicted to be 88.9 for bds and 89 for mbbs.
> Kind of trustworthy because this is from a news channel just a day before official(City 42)
> Buckle up your horses because Foundation, Fazaia etc. are going up as well.


 foundation actually was never in reach , and last year the merit was round 88.8 too so it dosent matter much for FMC i guess, it was round 81% last year


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Abdul_1 said:


> foundation actually was never in reach , and last year the merit was round 88.8 too so it dosent matter much for FMC i guess, it was round 81% last year


FUMC's last year merit was 86.1 in the first list. Given that increase is only 0.4% in the public sector, private colleges will have very similar closing merits as of last year.


----------



## Abdul_1

SuffyanZahid said:


> FUMC's last year merit was 86.1.


 i meant the merit for govt was 88.8 , i also mentioned that FUMC merit is always high so that is not an option , and i then again also mentioned that FMC has a low merit , so transversing from 88.8 to 89% in govt colleges may only mean slight change in merit for FMC( which is already low) and again small change in FUMC*which is rather high already..


----------



## Osamaa

81% for Army seat
84.sth % for Civilian(After dropouts)

Last year govt. medical colleges closed at 88.6 not 88.8


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> 81% for Army seat
> 84.sth % for Civilian(After dropouts)
> 
> Last year govt. medical colleges closed at 88.6 not 88.8


 wasnt 88.6 the merit for those undevelped area thingy ?


----------



## Osamaa

Ghazi Khan Medical College closed at 88.6


----------



## Abdul_1

sahi sahi


----------



## Osamaa

To anyone who applied in Riphah, their merit list will be displayed by 8 PM, according to the guy on the other end.


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> To anyone who applied in Riphah, their merit list will be displayed by 8 PM, according to the guy on the other end.


 boy i feel bad about ripah , couldnt submit the fees due to dharna .. . ill be looking out for the list , just hope they specify that which student has applied on basis of hec


----------



## Osamaa

Same.
A bit of relief but their merit will be in low 80s I guess
Around 82 or in between 81-82 by the end


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Osamaa said:


> Same.
> A bit of relief but their merit will be in low 80s I guess
> Around 82 or in between 81-82 by the end


It was around 78 last year, 79 in the first list. I think it'll stay the same.


----------



## Osamaa

Nahh mate.
Closed on 81.sth% for MBBS tho BDS dropped to 69%,at the end


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Osamaa said:


> Nahh mate.
> Closed on 81.sth% for MBBS tho BDS dropped to 69%,at the end


I have a friend there who got in last year, and also someone asked them on their facebook page and they said that it fluctuated from 78 to 85. 
And check out last year's post regarding Riphah on this forum, a student with 79.6 got called for interview in the first list.


----------



## Osamaa

I applied there last year.... 
79.2 was my merit then xD yet im here typing in this group

- - - Updated - - -

As far as the interview goes, it was b*****t. 
I got called in for the interview as well. I got asked 3 questions.
1) Your name?
2)Fsc score? 
3) Fathers name? 
And they asked me to go after that I had already given the interview of Shifa and it went really good lekin yeh bisti thi apki interview nae, guys having an aggregate of 78 were called too.


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Osamaa said:


> I applied there last year....
> 79.2 was my merit then xD yet im here typing in this group
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> As far as the interview goes, it was b*****t.
> I got called in for the interview as well. I got asked 3 questions.
> 1) Your name?
> 2)Fsc score?
> 3) Fathers name?
> And they asked me to go after that I had already given the interview of Shifa and it went really good lekin yeh bisti thi apki interview nae, guys having an aggregate of 78 were called too.


Let's hope for the best then. It's all messed up tbh, the admissiom procedure.


----------



## Abdul_1

SuffyanZahid said:


> Let's hope for the best then. It's all messed up tbh, the admissiom procedure.


 list out but website crashed , i didnt know they had such a weak website


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Abdul_1 said:


> list out but website crashed , i didnt know they had such a weak website


What do we have to put in roll no, they didn't give us any?


----------



## Abdul_1

SuffyanZahid said:


> What do we have to put in roll no, they didn't give us any?


ur admit card number then


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Abdul_1 said:


> ur admit card number then


Didn't provide any admit card. It still says pending on it.


----------



## Abdul_1

SuffyanZahid said:


> Didn't provide any admit card. It still says pending on it.


 great ... did u upload challan ? or gave it to them ?


----------



## salmantariqmst

Salam Members,

I took HEC Phase 2 test and my aggregate is 77%. What are my chances of getting into Shifa College of Medicine? I also appeared in NUMS Entrance Test and my aggregate with NUMS is 86.8%, any chance in CMH Lahore Medical College? Screwed myself in the MCAT, so no chance there. Starting to feel a bit worried now...


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Abdul_1 said:


> great ... did u upload challan ? or gave it to them ?


Yes I did upload it, and no one got the admit card, they don't provide it to applicants of MBBS/BDS.


----------



## Fahadkhan252

Abdul_1 said:


> Fahadkhan252 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you dont mind could you share your equivalence and Hec marks,was just wondering,
> 
> 
> 
> equvilance - 84.5 % HEC 94 m wbu ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Abdul_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> equvilance - 84.5 % HEC 94 m wbu ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SSC is 90.01% the other one was Fsc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> this is so boring xD , what do you guys do to pass time these days
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> this is so boring xD , what do you guys do to pass time these days
Click to expand...

Sadly couldn’t get my equivalence certificate this year (Stupid urdu being compulsory),Anyways IA you’ll easily get into shifa?Did you do O/A levels? And if you did here In Pakistan?


----------



## Abdul_1

Fahadkhan252 said:


> Sadly couldn’t get my equivalence certificate this year (Stupid urdu being compulsory),Anyways IA you’ll easily get into shifa?Did you do O/A levels? And if you did here In Pakistan?


i sir will not reply to this , i shall say only one thing, urdu is not stupid , goodnight.


----------



## Fahadkhan252

Abdul_1 said:


> Fahadkhan252 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly couldn’t get my equivalence certificate this year (Stupid urdu being compulsory),Anyways IA you’ll easily get into shifa?Did you do O/A levels? And if you did here In Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> i sir will not reply to this , i shall say only one thing, urdu is not stupid , goodnight.
Click to expand...

Easy for you too say,I started from Alif Bay a couple of weeks back and tbh feels like **** ?


----------



## Abdul Manan

salmantariqmst said:


> Salam Members,
> 
> I took HEC Phase 2 test and my aggregate is 77%. What are my chances of getting into Shifa College of Medicine? I also appeared in NUMS Entrance Test and my aggregate with NUMS is 86.8%, any chance in CMH Lahore Medical College? Screwed myself in the MCAT, so no chance there. Starting to feel a bit worried now...


what is your mcat aggregate? is it 86 above? Yes, you have a chance in shifa if you are 77 above..you maybe on border line


----------



## Abdul_1

Fahadkhan252 said:


> Easy for you too say,I started from Alif Bay a couple of weeks back and tbh feels like **** ?


 then why do you seek admissions here ? don't mind me saying this but go somewhere they speak a language you know.


----------



## salmantariqmst

Anybody? 

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for the reply. My MCAT aggregate is 85.9% unfortunately. I have applied to CMH Lahore on the basis of NUMS only.


----------



## Abdul Manan

salmantariqmst said:


> Anybody?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thanks for the reply. My MCAT aggregate is 85.9% unfortunately. I have applied to CMH Lahore on the basis of NUMS only.


are you repeater or fresh candidate?

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> then why do you seek admissions here ? don't mind me saying this but go somewhere they speak a language you know.


Nailed it xD


----------



## Reebz_1

Does anyone know how to find out the Riphah merit without having received the admit card?


----------



## Fahadkhan252

Abdul_1 said:


> Fahadkhan252 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy for you too say,I started from Alif Bay a couple of weeks back and tbh feels like **** ?
> 
> 
> 
> then why do you seek admissions here ? don't mind me saying this but go somewhere they speak a language you know.
Click to expand...

No the thing is I speak fluent urdu and Hindko(Its a local language) but never had the chance to learn it.Been livings here for the past 5-6 years and sadly I didn’t know urdu was compulsory.Mistake on my side,have to take a gap year and give urdu ?


----------



## Abdul_1

Fahadkhan252 said:


> No the thing is I speak fluent urdu and Hindko(Its a local language) but never had the chance to learn it.Been livings here for the past 5-6 years and sadly I didn’t know urdu was compulsory.Mistake on my side,have to take a gap year and give urdu ?


..

- - - Updated - - -



Reebz_1 said:


> Does anyone know how to find out the Riphah merit without having received the admit card?


far as i know , no oone has , (werid college, last date on 25 and list on 28 , no wonder no one got admit card.)

- - - Updated - - -



Fahadkhan252 said:


> No the thing is I speak fluent urdu and Hindko(Its a local language) but never had the chance to learn it.Been livings here for the past 5-6 years and sadly I didn’t know urdu was compulsory.Mistake on my side,have to take a gap year and give urdu ?


 ..


----------



## mal1c3

Abdul_1 said:


> thats a mistake on your side sir, and let me point out another mistake , you have no right to call my country's language stupid
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> far as i know , no oone has , (werid college, last date on 25 and list on 28 , no wonder no one got admit card.)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> dear sir as a local , i perfectly know what hindko is



idk man, he does have the right of free speech, and you are over reacting my friend, I'm sure that he isnt saying it as as insult to the language or its speakers, rather as a statement of exasperation at learning something new; and it being a little difficult. [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)][FONT=&quot]¯\_(ツ)_/¯[/FONT][/COLOR]


About Riphah: Personally, I don't care, I didnt apply. I've heard that the standard has been falling ever since their old dean died.

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> thats a mistake on your side sir, and let me point out another mistake , you have no right to call my country's language stupid
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> far as i know , no oone has , (werid college, last date on 25 and list on 28 , no wonder no one got admit card.)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> dear sir as a local , i perfectly know what hindko is



idk man, he does have the right of free speech, and you are over reacting my friend, I'm sure that he isnt saying it as as insult to the language or its speakers, rather as a statement of exasperation at learning something new; and it being a little difficult. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


About Riphah: Personally, I don't care, I didnt apply. I've heard that the standard has been falling ever since their old dean died. I would like to know what the end merit is, for extrapolation purposes


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> idk man, he does have the right of free speech, and you are over reacting my friend, I'm sure that he isnt saying it as as insult to the language or its speakers, rather as a statement of exasperation at learning something new; and it being a little difficult. [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]¯\_(ツ)_/¯[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> About Riphah: Personally, I don't care, I didnt apply. I've heard that the standard has been falling ever since their old dean died.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk man, he does have the right of free speech, and you are over reacting my friend, I'm sure that he isnt saying it as as insult to the language or its speakers, rather as a statement of exasperation at learning something new; and it being a little difficult. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> 
> About Riphah: Personally, I don't care, I didnt apply. I've heard that the standard has been falling ever since their old dean died. I would like to know what the end merit is, for extrapolation purposes


 dude learn to take sacrasmic fun , whenever some one starts the sentence with 'dear sir' he only means to tease the other guy


----------



## mal1c3

That my frined is why I dislike text conversations, sarcasm is mainly detected through tone and facial expression, and I have no information on either. I was forced tot ake your words at face value, sorry. [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)][FONT=&quot]¯\_(ツ)_/¯[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul_1 said:


> dude learn to take sacrasmic fun , whenever some one starts the sentence with 'dear sir' he only means to tease the other guy


 atleast thats what i have seen .

- - - Updated - - -



mal1c3 said:


> That my frined is why I dislike text conversations, sarcasm is mainly detected through tone and facial expression, and I have no information on either. I was forced tot ake your words at face value, sorry. [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]¯\_(ツ)_/¯[/COLOR]


 we've been on the internet long enough to know when its fun and when its serious mien freund , still kudus to you , you supported free speech


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Hey guys, the UHS merit is coming out tomorrow right? With 79% equivalence(took phase 2) do I have a chance of getting in. It's just really stressing me out.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys, the UHS merit is coming out tomorrow right? With 79% equivalence(took phase 2) do I have a chance of getting in. It's just really stressing me out.


you'll make it


----------



## mal1c3

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys, the UHS merit is coming out tomorrow right? With 79% equivalence(took phase 2) do I have a chance of getting in. It's just really stressing me out.



What do you mean? UHS merit lists do not depend upon HEC, but rather the MDCAT


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Sorry, I meant getting into Shifa. I didn't write that down. The UHS merit lists are definitely dependent on MDCAT


----------



## mal1c3

Yeah youve got a high chance of getting in. Then there's me, 75%. FML, luckily I have a much higher chance for foreign quota


----------



## Abdul Manan

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Sorry, I meant getting into Shifa. I didn't write that down. The UHS merit lists are definitely dependent on MDCAT


 my uhs aggregate is 86.3 and expected merit is 89


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

My brother got in on foreign. The fee though is really straining. Shifa being Shifa demands payment in dollars only, we even told them we'd pay them the equivalent amount in rupees but they said they needed dollars.


----------



## mal1c3

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> My brother got in on foreign. The fee though is really straining. Shifa being Shifa demands payment in dollars only, we even told them we'd pay them the equivalent amount in rupees but they said they needed dollars.


I didn't know that! But surely its not that straining? How long did it take you to convert the amount? And what were your brothers sat scores? As brilliant as yours?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I'm not trying to put anybody down, but the truth is that you should really think about it before going to Shifa on the foreign basis. The fee is ridiculously high and once you pay you can't back out. Maybe you could repeat the entrance test. The truth is that Shifa only cares about money. I'm not saying that to tarnish the college's name, but honestly It's the one thing that pisses me off about Shifa. Otherwise, it's a great college.


----------



## Reebz_1

Stressful times indeed. The days keep on getting longer the closer it gets to the 4th. :woot: Wouldn't be surprised to find out time has slowed down.

- - - Updated - - -

Did you guys study A levels abroad?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

No, my brother got 1950/2400 and BBC in A levels, so if you got better than that you have an easy chance of getting in. Most people back out when the time comes to pay the fee and the merit drops. It did last year.

- - - Updated - - -

What about on foreign basis?


----------



## Abdul Manan

expected merit of mdcat? any guess


----------



## mal1c3

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I'm not trying to put anybody down, but the truth is that you should really think about it before going to Shifa on the foreign basis. The fee is ridiculously high and once you pay you can't back out. Maybe you could repeat the entrance test. The truth is that Shifa only cares about money. I'm not saying that to tarnish the college's name, but honestly It's the one thing that pisses me off about Shifa. Otherwise, it's a great college.


Trust me, I have. And so has my family, we are getting a discount as I have mentioned earlier, and they are fine with the fee, but in the end, I will be left feeling as though I wasn't good enough. The HEC test F'd me up pretty bad


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I did it from Islamabad. Was initially in Roots in AS but left and did A2 private.

- - - Updated - - -

Good luck anyways. My brother also felt the same when he got into the college on foreign basis, but it subsides.


----------



## Osamaa

86.3% is a really good merit tbh. 
You have Foundation and others forsure!


----------



## mal1c3

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I did it from Islamabad. Was initially in Roots in AS but left and did A2 private.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Good luck anyways. My brother also felt the same when he got into the college on foreign basis, but it subsides.



Hopefully. I don't want to elt these feelings affect my performance. Imagine paying such a hefty fee and then having to repeat a year! Horrifying....


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

On a different note. Did anybody get the chance to watch Justice League? I did and I have to say my favourite DC movie by far.


----------



## Reebz_1

What is their foreign eligibility policy though?


----------



## mal1c3

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> On a different note. Did anybody get the chance to watch Justice League? I did and I have to say my favourite DC movie by far.


Lmao it was so rushed though! Had to introduce 3 new heroes and then went for the BvS treatment for Green Lantern. It was a B- on my chart


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I don't know exactly what you mean by policy but what I do know is that you have to get like a 550 min in each SAT 2 and have good O and A levels

- - - Updated - - -

True but way better than BvS don't you think? At least DC is starting to step up its game. Marvel has been killing it, Thor Ragnarok was so awesome!


----------



## Reebz_1

The policy regarding studying from Pakistan or from abroad?


----------



## mal1c3

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I don't know exactly what you mean by policy but what I do know is that you have to get like a 550 min in each SAT 2 and have good O and A levels
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> True but way better than BvS don't you think? At least DC is starting to step up its game. Marvel has been killing it, Thor Ragnarok was so awesome!



I just can't wait for Black Panther.....

And all I know for foreign quota is that I qualify! XD


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> Trust me, I have. And so has my family, we are getting a discount as I have mentioned earlier, and they are fine with the fee, but in the end, I will be left feeling as though I wasn't good enough. The HEC test F'd me up pretty bad


It was tough for everyone

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul Manan

Osamaa said:


> 86.3% is a really good merit tbh.
> You have Foundation and others forsure!


i will repeat UHS in 2018 , i think i should take a 2nd chance


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Dude, bad idea. You have a good score, why do you want to waste a year?


----------



## Osamaa

DC really stepped up their game after BvS(Which was a big failure).
Go into private, dont risk yourself for the same mistake


----------



## Blingbling

Okay so I'm like really confused. Could someone please tell me what is the roll number or application ID that we're supposed to use to check the merit list for riphah??


----------



## IBH96

Its the reg number on fee challan


----------



## IBH96

Alhumdullilah !


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

congratulations man!


----------



## Osamaa

I got called for interview on 5th Dec


----------



## IBH96

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> congratulations man!


Thanks ! 



Osamaa said:


> I got called for interview on 5th Dec


Well shifa lists will be out too by then !


----------



## Osamaa

Most probably 
Alah karey janay ki zaroorat na parey xD

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone has any idea about the merit of BDS in LMDC?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

What time are the UHS lists coming out today?


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> Hopefully. I don't want to elt these feelings affect my performance. Imagine paying such a hefty fee and then having to repeat a year! Horrifying....


 pmdc rules 2016 say if you fail a subject you will not repeat the whole year you will just pay the fee for that subject only , u will only pay full fee if you are debarred from university exams
There shall be no extra tuition fee for supplementary examination.The students repeating the year on account of being debarred from Universityexamination shall be charged full yearly tuition fee. The detained students shallbe charged tuition fee in proportion to number of failed. subjects of thatprofessional examination as prescribed by PM&DC


----------



## mal1c3

Abdul_1 said:


> pmdc rules 2016 say if you fail a subject you will not repeat the whole year you will just pay the fee for that subject only , u will only pay full fee if you are debarred from university exams
> There shall be no extra tuition fee for supplementary examination.The students repeating the year on account of being debarred from Universityexamination shall be charged full yearly tuition fee. The detained students shallbe charged tuition fee in proportion to number of failed. subjects of thatprofessional examination as prescribed by PM&DC


Thanks. I guess all I can do is resolve to work hard and prove I've learnt something from this ordeal


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Guys? UHS Merit List?


----------



## Abdul Manan

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Guys? UHS Merit List?


not yet


----------



## Abdul Manan

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Dude, bad idea. You have a good score, why do you want to waste a year?


I would repeat to avail a chance to get into public sector colleges of punjab. 86.3 is not enough for 2017


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Then do you have an idea when?


----------



## mal1c3

what are your FSc scores? Taking a gap year is not an easy choice, and you should plan exactly what you want to do in the time given to you


----------



## Abdul Manan

it will rise but we will have to work hard for next year


----------



## Abdul Manan

mal1c3 said:


> what are your FSc scores? Taking a gap year is not an easy choice, and you should plan exactly what you want to do in the time given to you


 1008 in fsc, 91.6 percent


----------



## Abdul Manan

89 is expected merit?


----------



## mal1c3

Yeah 89 ios expected merit. Do you have any plan on what you will do in your gap? Just study for MDCAT?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

What about the merit for foreign seats


----------



## mal1c3

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> What about the merit for foreign seats


I think you can find that out in the PTAP thread. Not sure if they wll mention the expected merit for foreigners


----------



## Abdul Manan

mal1c3 said:


> Yeah 89 ios expected merit. Do you have any plan on what you will do in your gap? Just study for MDCAT?


only mcat


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

No not in the PTAP thread. I didn't apply for foreign seats through PTAP.


----------



## Abdul_1

Dudes there is their weird guy out in a Facebook group he says that first merit list will end around 78.7% I say its a bluff but who knows , can someone check it out.

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul Manan

Abdul_1 said:


> Dudes there is their weird guy out in a Facebook group he says that first merit list will end around 78.7% I say its a bluff but who knows , can someone check it out.
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


 for shifa?

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul Manan said:


> for shifa?


which fb group?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

When the hell is the UHS merit coming out? I've been checking since the morning.


----------



## Abdul Manan

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> When the hell is the UHS merit coming out? I've been checking since the morning.


are you hopeful about uhs? aggregate?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Maybe on the foreign basis. I have an 87% aggregate so I have a chance maybe. Do you know when the list will come out?


----------



## Abdul Manan

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Maybe on the foreign basis. I have an 87% aggregate so I have a chance maybe. Do you know when the list will come out?


87 with SAT? that's nice but 88.5 is expected for foreign. Hope so it's not that. It may come out before 8. usually it comes between 5-6


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Really? Is that like the closing merit for all of UHS or a specific college


----------



## Abdul Manan

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Really? Is that like the closing merit for all of UHS or a specific college


all, i have heard and read in newspaper


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I got 87 with MDCAT, with SAT I have 92 but the result came after 17 nov so I couldn't apply with my SAT grades


----------



## Abdul Manan

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I got 87 with MDCAT, with SAT I have 92 but the result came after 17 nov so I couldn't apply with my SAT grades


oh , thats sad


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Ah well, I guess that's life. I'll just go to Shifa hopefully.


----------



## Abdul Manan

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Ah well, I guess that's life. I'll just go to Shifa hopefully.


aggregate in hec? mine is 77.5


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

79%


----------



## Abdul Manan

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> 79%


you'll make it.. i am on border


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul Manan said:


> you'll make it.. i am on border


78.5?


----------



## Abdul Manan

Reebz_1 said:


> 78.5?


mine is 77.5, that guy has 79


----------



## Abdul_1

abdul manan said:


> for shifa?
> 
> - - - updated - - -
> 
> 
> which fb group?


 hec entry test-etc , ..

- - - Updated - - -

there is this weird thing , all the guys and girls who acutally wanna go to shifa have merit around 77-81 (the majority) but first meritlist will be occupied by those who just applied for the sake of , this will but many people at risk , as if their name dosen't come in first list , then they will be forced to apply at some other place , and if their name does come in second , they will have issue of refund,
2- if they just hope that their name will come in 2nd list , and they dont apply anywhere else , and what if they dont get their name in shifa ...


----------



## Abdul Manan

Abdul_1 said:


> hec entry test-etc , ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> there is this weird thing , all the guys and girls who acutally wanna go to shifa have merit around 77-81 (the majority) but first meritlist will be occupied by those who just applied for the sake of , this will but many people at risk , as if their name dosen't come in first list , then they will be forced to apply at some other place , and if their name does come in second , they will have issue of refund,
> 2- if they just hope that their name will come in 2nd list , and they dont apply anywhere else , and what if they dont get their name in shifa ...


wait and watch, who has said this merit thing? either the students or any shifa person?


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul_1 said:


> hec entry test-etc , ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> there is this weird thing , all the guys and girls who acutally wanna go to shifa have merit around 77-81 (the majority) but first meritlist will be occupied by those who just applied for the sake of , this will but many people at risk , as if their name dosen't come in first list , then they will be forced to apply at some other place , and if their name does come in second , they will have issue of refund,
> 2- if they just hope that their name will come in 2nd list , and they dont apply anywhere else , and what if they dont get their name in shifa ...



You, my friend, have spoken the truth  
A lot of disorganisation has happened this year. Like Isra and Yusra taking their kids early... before most other universities. And true, most of us who want in on Shifa might have to wait. It's a scary prospect. 

Hopefully though, not too many people applied to Shifa, and the first merit list still cuts it for us.


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> You, my friend, have spoken the truth
> A lot of disorganisation has happened this year. Like Isra and Yusra taking their kids early... before most other universities. And true, most of us who want in on Shifa might have to wait. It's a scary prospect.
> 
> Hopefully though, not too many people applied to Shifa, and the first merit list still cuts it for us.


 lol i used that my friend once or twice , and now everyone is like my friend my friend to em xD 

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul Manan said:


> wait and watch, who has said this merit thing? either the students or any shifa person?


 a student , i think he is just spreading mis information , but what do you know .i just wanted to let u know

- - - Updated - - -

this is super weird , i got an invitation to ripah iimc xD i'll drop it .


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul_1 said:


> lol i used that my friend once or twice , and now everyone is like my friend my friend to em xD
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> a student , i think he is just spreading mis information , but what do you know .i just wanted to let u know



Hahaha.
No, no. I didn't exactly say "my friend" specifically to you (at least not intentionally). I actually usually say it to people as well. I think I said it to someone else on this thread too. It just sounds posh to me that's why I say it lol


----------



## Abdul Manan

Reebz_1 said:


> You, my friend, have spoken the truth
> A lot of disorganisation has happened this year. Like Isra and Yusra taking their kids early... before most other universities. And true, most of us who want in on Shifa might have to wait. It's a scary prospect.
> 
> Hopefully though, not too many people applied to Shifa, and the first merit list still cuts it for us.


 aggregate?


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul Manan said:


> aggregate?


Oh, mine's 78.5
That's what I meant before when I said it to you


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> Hahaha.
> No, no. I didn't exactly say "my friend" specifically to you (at least not intentionally). I actually usually say it to people as well. I think I said it to someone else on this thread too. It just sounds posh to me that's why I say it lol


 going posh are we now , i perfer mien freund xD its german


----------



## mal1c3

Abdul_1 said:


> lol i used that my friend once or twice , and now everyone is like my friend my friend to em xD
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> a student , i think he is just spreading mis information , but what do you know .i just wanted to let u know
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> this is super weird , i got an invitation to ripah iimc xD i'll drop it .



bro do go to riphahs interview. At that point in time you will have no idea about shifa and hey, it will just boost your experience. Maybe the interview process will help you out in your future life, or maybe shifa decides to interview its students. 
At least try to go if you have the time, even if you dont want to apply. You havent given any fees yet (besides application) right? Won't huirt to try


----------



## Reebz_1

Watching Grey's Anatomy. Have any of you thought about specialisation yet? Of course, an American tv show is not the best way to judge these things, but surgery does not seem like my cup of tea yet. But who knows what I'll decide after the next 5 years...


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> bro do go to riphahs interview. At that point in time you will have no idea about shifa and hey, it will just boost your experience. Maybe the interview process will help you out in your future life, or maybe shifa decides to interview its students.
> At least try to go if you have the time, even if you dont want to apply. You havent given any fees yet (besides application) right? Won't huirt to try


 i couldnt even submit challan fee man, u sure they'll not ask for the challan ,with stamp . plus they ask to bring original documents, they usually take em after the interview. wont it take long to return (i haveno idea abt this i'll gather info here then decide'

- - - Updated - - -



Reebz_1 said:


> Watching Grey's Anatomy. Have any of you thought about specialisation yet? Of course, an American tv show is not the best way to judge these things, but surgery does not seem like my cup of tea yet. But who knows what I'll decide after the next 5 years...


i found this show more a drama than a proper medical show, watch chicago med , it'll be great in first season , from second it starts going monotonous

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> i couldnt even submit challan fee man, u sure they'll not ask for the challan ,with stamp . plus they ask to bring original documents, they usually take em after the interview. wont it take long to return (i haveno idea abt this i'll gather info here then decide'
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i found this show more a drama than a proper medical show, watch chicago med , it'll be great in first season , from second it starts going monotonous


 wase i have 82 % in hec , i dare say it makes me rather safe . interview ripah has just formality , they just ask daddy name ur name and a simple question they are more interested in ur status xD only agha khan takes proper interview , probs shifa


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul_1 said:


> going posh are we now , i perfer mien freund xD its german


Hahaha. German! I wanted to learn that a lot (still do). But it's supposed to be a tough language to learn. Read up on German history post world war 1 till world war 2 and Hitler's suicide- very intriguing (if you haven't already).

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> i couldnt even submit challan fee man, u sure they'll not ask for the challan ,with stamp . plus they ask to bring original documents, they usually take em after the interview. wont it take long to return (i haveno idea abt this i'll gather info here then decide'
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i found this show more a drama than a proper medical show, watch chicago med , it'll be great in first season , from second it starts going monotonous
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> wase i have 82 % in hec , i dare say it makes me rather safe . interview ripah has just formality , they just ask daddy name ur name and a simple question they are more interested in ur status xD only agha khan takes proper interview , probs shifa


Yeah, a lot of heavy emotional stuff goes around in Grey's Anatomy. Yet here I am watching it.

Chicago Med? Okay, will give it a go. Haven't heard of it before.


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> Hahaha. German! I wanted to learn that a lot (still do). But it's supposed to be a tough language to learn. Read up on German history post world war 1 till world war 2 and Hitler's suicide- very intriguing (if you haven't already).


 glad to say hat i know more about the luftwaffe(german air force in ww2) more than biology xD
i fly fir luftwaffe in a simulator called warthunder, there is more to it than just suicide , learn about the capture of france belgium, mozdak etc so manyyy


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul_1 said:


> glad to say hat i know more about the luftwaffe(german air force in ww2) more than biology xD
> i fly fir luftwaffe in a simulator called warthunder, there is more to it than just suicide , learn about the capture of france belgium, mozdak etc so manyyy


That's so cool!

I read more towards the political side of the story actually, because I took World History as a subject in O levels. More about Hitler's life as well, on a personal level and how his alleged "propaganda tactics" brought him so much fame and support in his time. 

The suicide bit was interesting because it has so many conspiracies surrounding it :speechless:


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> That's so cool!
> 
> I read more towards the political side of the story actually, because I took World History as a subject in O levels. More about Hitler's life as well, on a personal level and how his alleged "propaganda tactics" brought him so much fame and support in his time.
> 
> The suicide bit was interesting because it has so many conspiracies surrounding it :speechless:


 i am inclined towards aireal tatics , some armour esp rommel hitler himself i dont like but i make his memes a lot xD


----------



## Reebz_1

Shifa verified me for foreign seat. I don't know what's happening or what new pmdc regulations are, but how is 85% aggregate on foreign? Safe?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I also got verified. For local seat though.


----------



## Abdul_1

very safe

- - - Updated - - -

i have a question , i've heard that shifa charged more fee than it was on their website , is this true.

- - - Updated - - -

i have a question , i've heard that shifa charged more fee than it was on their website , is this true.


----------



## IBH96

What is meant by verification ?


----------



## IBH96

Like is it a call letter or something like that ?


----------



## Abdul_1

xD noo no no , it means shifa officially recgonized that you have applied for admission


----------



## IBH96

Oh okay


----------



## abood

*Wah Medical College*

Assalam-o-Alaikum Everyone,Has anyone applied at Wah Medical college? They were supposed to release they merit list yesterday. Any update regarding this?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Infinity War!!!! the trailers out, did you guys see it?

- - - Updated - - -

Infinity War!!!! the trailers out, did you guys see it?


----------



## Osamaa

It was good except the part where they made Thanos into a complete ****


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Yeah he was a bit less imposing than I would have liked him to be but still better than Steppenwolf


----------



## mal1c3

Bro... Thanos was the BEST part of the trailer. He was a total badass, whooping Avengers left and right. He's going to bring the fight to the Avengers for sure. I even saw Proxima Midnight stealing the Mind Stone from Vision, so I hope the other children of Thanos make appearances. Can't wait. This is going to blow JL out of the water, I don't see the DCEU recovering from this one!


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I'm a hardcore DC fan. I've always said that they were better than Marvel but I'm not so sure anymore. I mean compare Infinity War to JL and you can see the difference in quality. I admit defeat, finally. Marvel is way better than DC in live action movies. But DC still rocks in the animated movies.


----------



## Osamaa

They kind of messed up with the CGI and made Thanos look like a ****, is what I meant to say and Thanos is the only one who can bring them a good fight


----------



## IBH96

Was wondering one thing .... that kia shifa mei ragging hoti hai ?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

It happens, but not to the extent that happens in government medical colleges. Just tell them to back off if they try. They tried to do it to my brother but he just pushed one of them. If you show you mean business, they'll back off.


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> Was wondering one thing .... that kia shifa mei ragging hoti hai ?


I dont think shifa ki awam ragg kare gi , xD agar karti bhi ho to all u gotta do is stay together , RMU me baqida ragging ke khilaf notice ha xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## mal1c3

Osamaa said:


> They kind of messed up with the CGI and made Thanos look like a ****, is what I meant to say and Thanos is the only one who can bring them a good fight



Still can't tell what you mean thanks to the censorship xD


----------



## Abdul_1

Shifa boys shifa .... 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Anybody guess what time do they usually upload merit lists

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

For Shifa?


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> For Shifa?


Yeah

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Wait, ragging? Isn't that when you get thrown around and bullied? 
Grown people get teased?
To such an extent that some colleges have rules against ragging? 
What is going on here


----------



## spycat224

There isn’t ragging at shifa


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

No idea

- - - Updated - - -

There is, but it's like really minor compared to government colleges. It only happens on the first day. The seniors come to the class and have some fun with the new guys. Just stand your ground and you'll be fine.


----------



## Hamanah

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> No idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> There is, but it's like really minor compared to government colleges. It only happens on the first day. The seniors come to the class and have some fun with the new guys. Just stand your ground and you'll be fine.


So it's a guy thing or does everyone do it


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

It's a guy thing.


----------



## mal1c3

Ragging isn't something that you can just stop. Some people won't even stop after a physical confrontation, others will stop just when you say so. Also, some batches will have a group of scoundrels, others will be full of angels. Even staying in a group won't help at times. Trust me, I've been through the process of ragging a lot.


----------



## Osamaa

It isnt a guy thing 
It is the only thing that you'll see serving equality


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

It's not that bad in Shifa, trust me. Just tell them to stop and they will. I mean the guys going to Shifa are mostly not the bullying type if you think about it.

- - - Updated - - -

What do you mean?


----------



## Osamaa

Ragging isnt allowed in Fazaia, written on the board.
And what I meant was that ragging isnt just a guys thing, as far as i've heard


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> It isnt a guy thing
> It is the only thing that you'll see serving equality


Lool, fantastic, can't wait


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> Ragging isnt allowed in Fazaia, written on the board.
> And what I meant was that ragging isnt just a guys thing, as far as i've heard


They only have two batches of students at fazaia, it can't be thatttt bad there


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Also not allowed in Shifa. When you get in they give you this clear case with a welcome letter and everything. Inside there's also a page which says that ragging is not allowed but kids still do it. I agree that ragging applies to both girls and boys but not in Shifa. When my brother got in last year, I asked him the first day whether ragging happened or not. He said it happened. Then I asked whether it happened to both the guys and girls, he said it only happened to the guys.

- - - Updated - - -

Don't stress about the ragging. We'll team up and beat the **** out of anybody who rags us. If we get in.

- - - Updated - - -

The class of 2022 is not to be messed with.


----------



## Osamaa

Ragging isnt that bad if a person stays in his limits xD You have to be respectful to seniors, they help you out a lot, is what I heard xD


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Seniors don't really help you out that much. Group discussions with your classmates will help more. It really just boils down to how hard you work. Study really hard, memorize everything and you're good to go. The exams are basically how well you've remembered stuff and how well you can translate that onto the page. The practicals are the tricky part but you just have to pay a lot of attention during the practical class and take lots of notes.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey does anybody have any idea when the FMDC merit lists are going to be released


----------



## Sceptilenite

Hmm


----------



## IBH96

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Seniors don't really help you out that much. Group discussions with your classmates will help more. It really just boils down to how hard you work. Study really hard, memorize everything and you're good to go. The exams are basically how well you've remembered stuff and how well you can translate that onto the page. The practicals are the tricky part but you just have to pay a lot of attention during the practical class and take lots of notes.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey does anybody have any idea when the FMDC merit lists are going to be released


Nope no idea .... agar pata chalay when fmdc ' s will come .... please do share !


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Sure, I will if I learn of any new developments.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Also not allowed in Shifa. When you get in they give you this clear case with a welcome letter and everything. Inside there's also a page which says that ragging is not allowed but kids still do it. I agree that ragging applies to both girls and boys but not in Shifa. When my brother got in last year, I asked him the first day whether ragging happened or not. He said it happened. Then I asked whether it happened to both the guys and girls, he said it only happened to the guys.- - - Updated - - -Don't stress about the ragging. We'll team up and beat the **** out of anybody who rags us. If we get in.- - - Updated - - -The class of 2022 is not to be messed with.


 atta boy !

- - - Updated - - -



IBH96 said:


> Nope no idea .... agar pata chalay when fmdc ' s will come .... please do share !


 in first week of december they said

- - - Updated - - -

i think ill get ragged a bit even if they dont rag in shifa, i know some seniors , ii hope they dont remember me ... xD


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Big day tomorrow guys.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Big day tomorrow guys.


 dont have to remind lol feel very weird in my stomach , i actually went on a long hike , so that ill be tired enough to sleep and not think about it > i hope everyone who wanted shifa makes it 

- - - Updated - - -

dudes okay this sounds funnyNew rule By PMDC"If you failed #General_Anatomy Stage. Your HouseJob will be unpaid".THIS IS SOME REAL ''''''' NOW ,

- - - Updated - - -

maybe this might be a joke but its circulating xD , ive lost faith in this system now tooo ...


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I lost faith a long time ago.


----------



## salmantariqmst

Waiting for tomorrow, with 77% HEC-2 aggregate, fingers crossed xD

- - - Updated - - -

Does anybody have the link to Shifa's last year merit lists? Also, at what time can we expect the merit list to be uploaded?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Dude, I know how you feel. This night is going to be a sleepless one.

- - - Updated - - -

Hopefully they release the merit list early tomorrow so that our suffering can end.


----------



## Osamaa

They might have one on their website but an honest opinion, dont go for that one.
For sure!


----------



## Abdul_1

what if they toll us with 'merit list delayed ... xD


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Nothing new.


----------



## Abdul_1

i have this feeling that the first merit list will have the names of people who dont actually wanna go to shifa , but just applied for the sake of it


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> i have this feeling that the first merit list will have the names of people who dont actually wanna go to shifa , but just applied for the sake of it


Yup, that's how it usually is


----------



## IBH96

Abdul_1 said:


> i have this feeling that the first merit list will have the names of people who dont actually wanna go to shifa , but just applied for the sake of it


Yup thats true .... i know at least 2 people who have 83%+ agg with hec and applied to shifa just for the sake of it while they got their names in uhs !


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> Yup thats true .... i know at least 2 people who have 83%+ agg with hec and applied to shifa just for the sake of it while they got their names in uhs !


I've heard of a guy with 85 , I guess a lot of people should be in 82-80 mark

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

What's your aggregate? Does 79.7 have a chance


----------



## Osamaa

79.7 has a great chance InshAllah.
Dw you'll make it InshAllah!


----------



## salmantariqmst

May God help us all!


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> What's your aggregate? Does 79.7 have a chance


If ur asking me I think you know mine , I'm the guy who complimented you on your sat scores mine is 89.921%

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Are they gonna upload it early or test our brains and upload it at night

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

They are releasing the merit lists after 3

- - - Updated - - -

I called and asked.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> They are releasing the merit lists after 3
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I called and asked.


Thank you for the valuable information

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

so what are you guys gonna do to kill the wait . ?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Sit around, watch youtube, and keep checking this website.


----------



## Abdul_1

bas ? wow, any plans for a celebration if you get in


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

a pizza. I'm simple.


----------



## Abdul_1

so you are a man of culture too  , which pizza i mean from where . i


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> so you are a man of culture too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which pizza i mean from where . i


LOOOL That meme reference, was not expecting that


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> LOOOL That meme reference, was not expecting that


 expect the unexpected , SO did u apply in shifa , and if u get and u get in will u rule it over FMC


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

New Yorkers or 14 street. The size of the pizza is what I like. More bang for your buck. I am a pizza addict(my favourite food).


----------



## Abdul_1

aahh god names , but have you tried the round house pizza , i love their crust


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Hey guys, I was just roaming the website and then I read something that caught my eye. If we do MBBS from Shifa or FMC what are our prospects for the US. How easy is it to get into medicine there. Like for specialisation. They say that AKU has the best matching for the USMLE, whatever that means.


----------



## Abdul_1

i've always wanted to know that too , i know zero about usmle thing


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOL That meme reference, was not expecting that
> 
> 
> 
> expect the unexpected , SO did u apply in shifa , and if u get and u get in will u rule it over FMC
Click to expand...

Are you asking me or the other guy?


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Are you asking me or the other guy?


 u , didnt u apply in fmc


----------



## IBH96

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys, I was just roaming the website and then I read something that caught my eye. If we do MBBS from Shifa or FMC what are our prospects for the US. How easy is it to get into medicine there. Like for specialisation. They say that AKU has the best matching for the USMLE, whatever that means.


Shifa also has a very good matching rate ! Like in their prospectus there was the name of a student who scored very high in usmle and i looked for him on Facebook .... he is currently studying(doing postgraduate) at Yale M.A 
Immad attique is the name

In the end it justs comes to one's own hard work and smart work


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Yeah, I guess you're right. Hard work. Where do you guys want to do specialisation from? I would do it preferably from the US or Canada if I don't get into the US.


----------



## Hamanah

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys, I was just roaming the website and then I read something that caught my eye. If we do MBBS from Shifa or FMC what are our prospects for the US. How easy is it to get into medicine there. Like for specialisation. They say that AKU has the best matching for the USMLE, whatever that means.


The part about AKU having the best match for USLME means that they prepare their students in a way which sets them up to achieve the best possible marks on the USLME ( most likely the highest rate in the country), a while back someone also said (on this thread) that students from shifa also do very well on the USLME
Yea, that's as far as my knowledge goes on this topic


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking me or the other guy?
> 
> 
> 
> u , didnt u apply in fmc
Click to expand...

and then 
Yea I did, their list comes out on the 6th I think, but I'm already going to fazaia so I've been chilling stress free for the past couple of weeks


----------



## Reebz_1

Oh God, me feelin' queasy. 

It will be bittersweet if we are close to being selected in today's list so end up having our names in the second one and not this.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

You're from Toronto, Canada right? Do you live in LTA or GTA? I'm also from Canada but came to Pakistan a few years ago. Did my A/O levels from here. I sure miss it a lot sometimes, but I've grown to love this country as well. Hated it initially but you know, stay in one place long enough and you adapt. I lived in Brampton by the way.


----------



## IBH96

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right. Hard work. Where do you guys want to do specialisation from? I would do it preferably from the US or Canada if I don't get into the US.


Well first let's focus on MBBS 
I am also aiming for USMLE I.A


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul_1 said:


> Thank you for the valuable information
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> so what are you guys gonna do to kill the wait . ?



Watching live Panic! At The Disco performance videos on Youtube


----------



## Hamanah

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> You're from Toronto, Canada right? Do you live in LTA or GTA? I'm also from Canada but came to Pakistan a few years ago. Did my A/O levels from here. I sure miss it a lot sometimes, but I've grown to love this country as well. Hated it initially but you know, stay in one place long enough and you adapt. I lived in Brampton by the way.


Yea







I'm from Toronto more specifically etobicoke (It's one of the six original cities that made up Toronto; that's how toronto got its nickname , the six.) 
The entirety of etobicoke is surrounded by trees if you take an ariel shot you'll find houses in betwee the leaves ( for you anime fans it's alot like konaha) thats why I choose to go to a college in Islamabad than compared to Lahore. Because islamabad is an open area with tress and so is etobicoke, i know its dumb but Maybe it'll remind me of home


----------



## Rida_ejaz

IBH96 said:


> Shifa also has a very good matching rate ! Like in their prospectus there was the name of a student who scored very high in usmle and i looked for him on Facebook .... he is currently studying(doing postgraduate) at Yale M.A
> Immad attique is the name
> 
> In the end it justs comes to one's own hard work and smart work


Searching up on facebook :3. I thought I was the only one :3 Well, AKU is the best but shifa is also doing pretty well. Its just that AKU is working on a much greater scale than shifa. It has campuses all over the world. They have teachers from USA. There is even a teacher of AKU who made it to Johns hopkins as a faculty member. AKU is on an entirely different level but if we take AKU out of the equation, shifa is the best choice. I came across some five to six grads who matched in USA. 
In the end, it all comes down to the very person himself. You need to have great research work, earth shattering research if you're thinking about making it to an IVY league. Not those which are done just for the sake of it. I mean, they leave a really bad impression. It'd be better if you don't do it at all instead of just having a tag of a publication. Secondly, you need to have great scores in USMLE. Atleast, 3 LORs. Clinical rotations in USA will also give you an edge.
And the most important of all, you need to get admitted to a med school which is seeming like a far tale for us this year xD. I mean, 31st december is just round the corner. I wonder if there'll be a 2017s batch.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

This really makes me regret not even applying for AKU. The test was so early, and I didn't know that AKU mattered so much to get into the US, so I said **** it. Also the fact that it's in Karachi really turned me off. I don't really like Karachi(just my opinion). But now seeing as how useful it is to be in AKU. I think I could have tolerated it.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> This really makes me regret not even applying for AKU. The test was so early, and I didn't know that AKU mattered so much to get into the US, so I said **** it. Also the fact that it's in Karachi really turned me off. I don't really like Karachi(just my opinion). But now seeing as how useful it is to be in AKU. I think I could have tolerated it.


Well, its being in the Karachi was the main reason for me. Oh well, dw, shifa is really really good. And, we'll make it even better . 
Then again, Idek whether I'm getting in shifa xD


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Idek if I'm getting into Shifa as well.

- - - Updated - - -
Here's a story, from when I was applying to UHS. You need a fitness certificate right. So I went to this clinic(GetWell) to get it. They took my blood test and everything else for the certificate and told me to come the next day for it. So, I went the next day and the doctor started asking me weird questions like: have you ever been abroad, did you ever get a blood transfusion? So I started getting scared and asked the Doctor what the problem was. He told me that I should call my mother, cause he wanted to speak to her privately. 30 minutes later, we're going to excel labs to get a second blood test done to check for Hepatitis C!!!!
I get the blood taken and go home, utterly shattered, what if I do have it, right? all my dreams down the drain. So the next day we go to the lab and thank god I tested negative. One of the worst nights of my life. All for what, to get rejected by UHS. This year's MBBS admissions has been a turmoil for me. Moral of the story. Don't ever go to a ****ty clinic.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Idek if I'm getting into Shifa as well.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Funny story, from when I was applying to UHS. You need a fitness certificate right. So I went to this clinic(GetWell) to get it. They took my blood test and everything else for the certificate and told me to come the next day for it. So, I went the next day and the doctor started asking me weird questions like: have you ever been abroad, did you ever get a blood transfusion? So I started getting scared and asked the Doctor what the problem was. He told me that I should call my mother, cause he wanted to speak to her privately. 30 minutes later, we're going to excel labs to get a second blood test done to check for Hepatitis C!!!!
> I get the blood taken and go home, utterly shattered, what if I do have it, right? all my dreams down the drain. So the next day we go to the lab and thank god I tested negative. One of the worst nights of my life. All for what, to get rejected by UHS. This year's MBBS admissions has been a turmoil for me. Moral of the story. Don't ever go to a ****ty clinic.


Hahahahahahah, oh my God! This is really something. And here I was thinking about how you coped up with your SAT scores going down the drain :3


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

You definitely, in my opinion, made the right decision in coming to Islamabad. Lahore is congested AF. No trees. Dust everywhere. A constant ruckus from all the rickshaws. Islamabad is the best city in Pakistan(my opinion).


----------



## Reebz_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Idek if I'm getting into Shifa as well.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Here's a story, from when I was applying to UHS. You need a fitness certificate right. So I went to this clinic(GetWell) to get it. They took my blood test and everything else for the certificate and told me to come the next day for it. So, I went the next day and the doctor started asking me weird questions like: have you ever been abroad, did you ever get a blood transfusion? So I started getting scared and asked the Doctor what the problem was. He told me that I should call my mother, cause he wanted to speak to her privately. 30 minutes later, we're going to excel labs to get a second blood test done to check for Hepatitis C!!!!
> I get the blood taken and go home, utterly shattered, what if I do have it, right? all my dreams down the drain. So the next day we go to the lab and thank god I tested negative. One of the worst nights of my life. All for what, to get rejected by UHS. This year's MBBS admissions has been a turmoil for me. Moral of the story. Don't ever go to a ****ty clinic.



Hahaha dude, that is a terrible (albeit funny) experience. 
AKU is definitely the first and best option for almost everyone applying to med schools. But it is a really tough school to get into. My A level exams ended so late that I barely had time to study anything fsc back when the test happened. 
But don't worry, Allah plans all these things. If you start believing that, nothing ever seems like a regret or disappointment.

Also I do think you'll be able to make it into Shifa with your aggregate (InshAllah).


----------



## Hamanah

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> You definitely, in my opinion, made the right decision in coming to Islamabad. Lahore is congested AF. No trees. Dust everywhere. A constant ruckus from all the rickshaws. Islamabad is the best city in Pakistan(my opinion).


Yea Lahore is alot like old downtown Toronto, when you're moving so far away from your family you want to go where something feels familiar. That way even the view can provide a sense of comfort 
Also one of the reasons why i dropped riphah for fazaia, fazaia had a better view lol


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Reebz_1 said:


> Hahaha dude, that is a terrible (albeit funny) experience.
> AKU is definitely the first and best option for almost everyone applying to med schools. But it is a really tough school to get into. My A level exams ended so late that I barely had time to study anything fsc back when the test happened.
> But don't worry, Allah plans all these things. If you start believing that, nothing ever seems like a regret or disappointment.
> 
> Also I do think you'll be able to make it into Shifa with your aggregate (InshAllah).


Definitely. Also, I have never heard any shifa student talking bad about it. I mean, most medical students don't even like their own institutes and I think it matters alot. Your affinity with your institution and mates plays a great role. Every shifa student that I've come across is super satisfied and contented.
I think we'll have a great time. I'm so looking forward to it!!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Hamanah said:


> Yea Lahore is alot like old downtown Toronto, when you're moving so far away from your family you want to go where something feels familiar. That way even the view can provide a sense of comfort
> Also one of the reasons why i dropped riphah for fazaia, fazaia had a better view lol


Fazaia does, doesn't it? The infrastructure is really something else and it's a constituent college, giving it an edge. Then there are a number of clubs and societies. Air Media Club is really cool. And with all those departments and exposure to people from different sphere will play a great part in shaping up the personality. I seriously get double minded when I consider such aspects of fazaia. Nowadays, it's all "Shifa or Fazaia" for me. I just hope they put up the lists today and end this misery.


----------



## Reebz_1

Rida_ejaz said:


> Definitely. Also, I have never heard any shifa student talking bad about it. I mean, most medical students don't even like their own institutes and I think it matters alot. Your affinity with your institution and mates plays a great role. Every shifa student that I've come across is super satisfied and contented.
> I think we'll have a great time. I'm so looking forward to it!!!!


True. I know some seniors from my high school that went to Shifa, some already graduated, that all seem to be having a good time. Almost all of them were top tier in our school as well, so the environment should be great academically and adjustment wise for us. 


Also, there are lots of people I know that love Lahore as a city. Particularly students who go to LUMS seem to enjoy the culture, food and bustling environment that it gives. I myself love Islamabad as a city though: so serene and attuned to my tastes lol.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I'm also ambivalent. Shifa or Fazaia. On the one hand, Shifa has cemented its name as a good medical college, maybe even the best in Islamabad. But on the other hand, it doesn't have the infrastructure or the facilities that Fazaia has. Fazaia is way bigger than Shifa, with a lot of extracurricular activities you can pursue, And that new PAF hospital they're building looks amazing. The worst thing about Shifa is that they don't even have a proper cafeteria.


----------



## Hamanah

Rida_ejaz said:


> Reebz_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha dude, that is a terrible (albeit funny) experience.
> AKU is definitely the first and best option for almost everyone applying to med schools. But it is a really tough school to get into. My A level exams ended so late that I barely had time to study anything fsc back when the test happened.
> But don't worry, Allah plans all these things. If you start believing that, nothing ever seems like a regret or disappointment.
> 
> Also I do think you'll be able to make it into Shifa with your aggregate (InshAllah).
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. Also, I have never heard any shifa student talking bad about it. I mean, most medical students don't even like their own institutes and I think it matters alot. Your affinity with your institution and mates plays a great role. Every shifa student that I've come across is super satisfied and contented.
> I think we'll have a great time. I'm so looking forward to it!!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Lahore is alot like old downtown Toronto, when you're moving so far away from your family you want to go where something feels familiar. That way even the view can provide a sense of comfort
> Also one of the reasons why i dropped riphah for fazaia, fazaia had a better view lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fazaia does, doesn't it? The infrastructure is really something else and it's a constituent college, giving it an edge. Then there are a number of clubs and societies. Air Media Club is really cool. And with all those departments and exposure to people from different sphere will play a great part in shaping up the personality. I seriously get double minded when I consider such aspects of fazaia. Nowadays, it's all "Shifa or Fazaia" for me. I just hope they put up the lists today and end this misery.
Click to expand...

It really does  who ever designed the main building deserves a raise (as for the mbbs building it looks pretty half***ed when you compare it with their main one) 
The view from anywhere on campus is equally breathtaking. 
I hope you make the right decision depending on which ever one is best for you  
A good view and some fancy clubs are useless if 1. That's not where you want to be and 2. If that college isn't going to help you get where you want to go later on


----------



## Osamaa

Lahore is not that bad! 
Yes dust is a factor due to the crowded environment but its lively, You go out at 3 or 4 at night and you wont be feeling lonely lol 
Idk the last time you visited Lahore but it has changed a lot. The only drawback of Islamabad is, eateries close around 2

- - - Updated - - -

Not having a cafeteria is a major drawback, I guess...
The extracurricular activities in Fazaia are due to the fact that Fazaia is a part of Air university


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I'm also ambivalent. Shifa or Fazaia. On the one hand, Shifa has cemented its name as a good medical college, maybe even the best in Islamabad. But on the other hand, it doesn't have the infrastructure or the facilities that Fazaia has. Fazaia is way bigger than Shifa, with a lot of extracurricular activities you can pursue, And that new PAF hospital they're building looks amazing. The worst thing about Shifa is that they don't even have a proper cafeteria.


What? Don't tell me! I literally spend 90% of my time in cafeterias. What do the students have for lunch ? 
Also, this new PAF hospital that you guys are talking about, I can't seem to find it anywhere on the internet. The old one is all that comes up. 
Well, I did hear about shifa acquiring some land and their plans to build a new campus. I mean, they have turned it into a varsity. They'll have to up their game in terms of infrastructure.
One thing that puts me off about fazaia is their website -.-, it's super outdated. Like they haven't even updated their faculty section, I can't get my hand on much information about the faculty.
One thing is for sure, if you're thinking about doing your residency from USA, shifa is far ahead. It has a greater alumni base. You can get them to guide you or even help you out in terms of getting clinical rotations in the USA. 
On another note, they WILL upload the lists today, won't they? I'm super apprehensive!


----------



## Hamanah

^^^ she's right if you want to go to America then the safer option is going to shifa :/


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

The lists are going to be up today after 3. Shifa is my first choice, but if not then Fazaia.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Hamanah said:


> It really does  who ever designed the main building deserves a raise (as for the mbbs building it looks pretty half***ed when you compare it with their main one)
> The view from anywhere on campus is equally breathtaking.
> I hope you make the right decision depending on which ever one is best for you
> A good view and some fancy clubs are useless if 1. That's not where you want to be and 2. If that college isn't going to help you get where you want to go later on


"A good view and some fancy clubs are useless if 1. That's not where you want to be and 2. If that college isn't going to help you get where you want to go later on", this is the part where I get double minded. Then there is this apparent reason that I'll not make it into shifa's first list and there is a much greater chance for me to be in fazaia's first list. You're really fortunate to have decided on the matter :3. This admission debacle this year is really something.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I'm really hoping for Shifa. But if I don't get in, I'll have to go to Fazaia. Better than wasting a year and applying again


----------



## Osamaa

The new PAF hospital is under contruction and it has a massive building too


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> The lists are going to be up today after 3. Shifa is my first choice, but if not then Fazaia.


Why not FUMC? Just asking because people usually go there if not uhs. I have heard the med school is good albeit the university itself doesn't hold much water (strictly my opinion).


----------



## Hamanah

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I'm really hoping for Shifa. But if I don't get in, I'll have to go to Fazaia. Better than wasting a year and applying again


You can always wait for the second merit list for shifa 
And I think you'll get in today anyways sooo


----------



## Reebz_1

Osamaa said:


> Lahore is not that bad!
> Yes dust is a factor due to the crowded environment but its lively, You go out at 3 or 4 at night and you wont be feeling lonely lol
> Idk the last time you visited Lahore but it has changed a lot. The only drawback of Islamabad is, eateries close around 2
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Not having a cafeteria is a major drawback, I guess...
> The extracurricular activities in Fazaia are due to the fact that Fazaia is a part of Air university


Yeah neither city is actually better/worse than the other. It's just up to tastes I think.
Lahore: exciting, noisy, bustling, food, culture, HISTORY, always moving and always, ALWAYS something to do. Lahore is fun.
Islamabad: quiet, peaceful, boring, still, chilled out, little entertainment apart from restaurants and the cinema but a lot of greenery and breathtaking views (especially looking down from a wonderful chilly hike up the Margalla Hills). Islamabad is also a planned city so it's more structured.

Even Karachi is loved by loads. It seems to have the most development in some areas. Never been there though.


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> The new PAF hospital is under contruction and it has a massive building too


How long does construction projects like these usually take in Pakistan? Because if it's anything like here in Canada, we'll all be finished med school by the time they finish building it


----------



## Reebz_1

Hamanah said:


> You can always wait for the second merit list for shifa
> And I think you'll get in today anyways sooo


Yeah like Abdul_1 said, I think most of Shifa aspirants will have to wait for second list so I think it would be wise to keep updated on the second merit list too even if today's doesn't work out, whilst keeping your seat at Fazaia safe as well.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> The new PAF hospital is under contruction and it has a massive building too


Did you see it yourself ? Like, in person?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I've seen it. Looks amazing.


----------



## Osamaa

I wouldnt call Islamabad boring because you just have to find the activity itself, like playing football or gaming etc. as long you are into anything such you'll find it a lot. 
I visited Karachi once, like in 2010 I guess, didnt like it that much (just my opinion).and the fact that I didnt apply in DOW or liaquat.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I've seen it. Looks amazing.


Yeah I've been there and its great , lots of patient in flow , BTW SAJEEl I read the message about the pizza aaaand I feel helpless now , xD


----------



## Osamaa

Its almost done. Yes I saw it in person and it is great. 
Fazaia itself is under construction atm wait for another 2 years the hospital will be done and Fazaia will turn out to be a sensation. People usually avoid Fazaia after hearing its under construction, they comprehend the fact that it has a useless faculty which isnt true


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Don't worry my man, everything will sort itself out today


----------



## Osamaa

Coming to the point of pizza, has anyone visited pizza originale?


----------



## Abdul_1

Yeah Islamabad is great place , you really have to know where the good stuff is , thats the only thing plus its a bit costly as in the face that the really good places are rather expensive , they charge you even for sitting at the bloody place lol. There is this hotshot restaurant called monal , I went hiking and found a Swedish couple we chatted a bit , so they went to monal , thing is they had their own lunch with too , but they wanted to try monal also they were refused to enter just cuz they brought their own lunch xD you may find yourself in a difficult place if you are some one who likes it rowdy 24/7 . Lahori people really complain about this xD


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> Its almost done. Yes I saw it in person and it is great.
> Fazaia itself is under construction atm wait for another 2 years the hospital will be done and Fazaia will turn out to be a sensation. People usually avoid Fazaia after hearing its under construction, they comprehend the fact that it has a useless faculty which isnt true


Well that's some good news  a gem hidden in the rough type situation, eh?


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Coming to the point of pizza, has anyone visited pizza originale?


Its a good place. , there are a few branches I persume I still dont know which one is best

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Not bad, but not great. Overpriced. Their pizzas have too much of a thin crust. Too crunchy for my liking.


----------



## Abdul_1

Looks like we have some pizza lovers. It'll be a good time in school now , I've always been reluctant to apply to shifa esp after a recent event , but looks like I'm finally coming over to the dark side xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Reebz_1

Osamaa said:


> Coming to the point of pizza, has anyone visited pizza originale?


Bro, pizza originale is brilliant IF you like thinner crusts on your pizza. It's much different than your typical Islamabad pizza like the ones Sajeel mentioned or even Dominos and Pizza Hut. It has a really good taste. But you either like it or hate it. No in between. I like it.


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Well that's some good news  a gem hidden in the rough type situation, eh?


They brought in some army medical college people I've heard

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Does anybody here watch UFC?


----------



## Osamaa

Well if this forum allowed me to add an image, not from the internet, I would have shown you the PAF hospital
Wait for another year and you'll see the merit in high 80s


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> Bro, pizza originale is brilliant IF you like thinner crusts on your pizza. It's much different than your typical Islamabad pizza like the ones Sajeel mentioned or even Dominos and Pizza Hut. It has a really good taste. But you either like it or hate it. No in between. I like it.


Thats a loyal pizza lover xD there is another thin crust service called round house it's great too , I've heard a lot about Italian oven and haven't actually tried its pizza , any one who knows about it ?

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Does anybody here watch UFC?


I dont but I once tried to train in MMA xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> Well if this forum allowed me to add an image, not from the internet, I would have shown you the PAF hospital
> Wait for another year and you'll see the merit in high 80s


..... you just have to attach image


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Well if this forum allowed me to add an image, not from the internet, I would have shown you the PAF hospital
> Wait for another year and you'll see the merit in high 80s


Its like shalamar , dude use this app called Tapatalk its great for using this forum and it allows images

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Italian oven is good. They have these desi pizzas. Initially, I was reticent to try them(kind of a pizza purist), but damn they are good. Also fairly priced.


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul_1 said:


> Yeah Islamabad is great place , you really have to know where the good stuff is , thats the only thing plus its a bit costly as in the face that the really good places are rather expensive , they charge you even for sitting at the bloody place lol. There is this hotshot restaurant called monal , I went hiking and found a Swedish couple we chatted a bit , so they went to monal , thing is they had their own lunch with too , but they wanted to try monal also they were refused to enter just cuz they brought their own lunch xD you may find yourself in a difficult place if you are some one who likes it rowdy 24/7 . Lahori people really complain about this xD



Hahaha, yeah Lahoris have a problem with the boring aspect of Islamabad. That's what I meant. I was trying to give an impartial view of both cities because I myself have lived in Islamabad most of my life and it is the place I love to be in. I have had my fondest memories here. The weather aspect is what I love about Islamabad too.


----------



## Osamaa

Well for people who dont like thin crust, i'd say go to Broadway pizza, Lahore. 
Believe me you wont regret it! 
I personally like Pizza originale, tuscany is overpriced and overhyped, tried their pizza and it was really bad! 
Football?... 
I dont watch UFC but I love kickboxing


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Italian oven is good. They have these desi pizzas. Initially, I was reticent to try them(kind of a pizza purist), but damn they are good. Also fairly priced.


I never liked desi pizza much , I've always measured pizza in inches and I dont really understand what to do when the order book has these options. Large pizza small pizza medium pizza , cuz every shop has its own measure of large or small , that's what kept me from trying Italian oven

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

I dont have a mobile atm so im from laptop, you click "Attach image" and they ask you for a url


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> Hahaha, yeah Lahoris have a problem with the boring aspect of Islamabad. That's what I meant. I was trying to give an impartial view of both cities because I myself have lived in Islamabad most of my life and it is the place I love to be in. I have had my fondest memories here. The weather aspect is what I love about Islamabad too.


I was born in Lahore but I live in Islamabad , Lahore has its fast heart beat scene and its great , I go to Lahore once in a while and experience it AND always I get a person sitting next to me who ,after finding out I'm from Islamabad starts preaching about how boring I am and Islamabad is , and I always enjoy the convo xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Nice. Fight Fortress? I used to do Boxing but quit recently because I got a nasal hematoma. So painful getting that fixed. I love the sport, and would still continue but seeing as how I'm going to medical college, I don't think the two can work together at the same time. I mean headaches every day, after getting your head punched off in sparring. Not suitable for med school


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Well for people who dont like thin crust, i'd say go to Broadway pizza, Lahore.
> Believe me you wont regret it!
> I personally like Pizza originale, tuscany is overpriced and overhyped, tried their pizza and it was really bad!
> Football?...
> I dont watch UFC but I love kickboxing


Kick boxing * smiles* 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

I got a broken wrist from boxing , I was only training but it was a long while back , that wrist stops me from further adventure now

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

No idea about that.
I love sparring xD 
Let us try that in future InshAllah


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> No idea about that.
> I love sparring xD
> Let us try that in future InshAllah


*giggles * 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

What I mean is I appreciate it , no rainbows lolo

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I also broke one of my metacarpals in a fit of rage. My brother beat me in a race and I got really pissed because back then I had a huge ego. I started smashing the ground with my fist, it was winter and the ground was rock solid. Probably punched the ground like 15 times. Afterwards, my hand got numb and then the real pain started. Really embarrassing explaining to the Doctor how it happened.


----------



## Osamaa

We'll have to take turns now I guess... 
The dude has a craze for UFC as far as I could comprehend xD


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Me?


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Me?


Looks like U

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

I can understand that rage and ego..
Had the same problem 2 years back. I was upset and angry with my 1st year result and im not sure how to put it but *in the moment* I punched the wall, swollen hand

Yes you xD


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> I can understand that rage and ego..
> Had the same problem 2 years back. I was upset and angry with my 1st year result and im not sure how to put it but *in the moment* I punched the wall, swollen hand
> 
> Yes you xD


These days the only thing I rage over is my noob squad mates ..

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul_1 said:


> I was born in Lahore but I live in Islamabad , Lahore has its fast heart beat scene and its great , I go to Lahore once in a while and experience it AND always I get a person sitting next to me who ,after finding out I'm from Islamabad starts preaching about how boring I am and Islamabad is , and I always enjoy the convo xD
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


Wow. Born in Lahore and living in Islamabad. :woot::woot: Hahaha

I get that. In my final year of school, lots of new people joined our class and I had a lot of people complaining to me about Islamabad:

"Yaaar yahan tum loug kartay kya hou?" "Islamabad kay burger loug 10 bajay sou jatay hain, Karachi mein tou 10 bajay uthtay hain" "Mein summers mein Karachi jaounga"

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> Thats a loyal pizza lover xD there is another thin crust service called round house it's great too , I've heard a lot about Italian oven and haven't actually tried its pizza , any one who knows about it ?
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


In my opinion Italian oven isn't so great anymore, but was some while back. But you should try it out and see if you like it


----------



## Osamaa

I had a cousin complaining about the same thing xD
He came from Lahore and complained about boredom here we took him to Kartaspura here in pindi, he gave the twin cities a point over Lahore then xD


----------



## Reebz_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Italian oven is good. They have these desi pizzas. Initially, I was reticent to try them(kind of a pizza purist), but damn they are good. Also fairly priced.


Rahat has desi pizzas as well, if that is what you are looking for. 
But Tehzeeb I think is better. (Rahat was a single chain, some arguments later and they divided themselves into Rahat and Tehzeeb). Both are bakeries by the way.


----------



## Osamaa

Tehzeeb puts so much gravy and chicken in its pizza it looks more like qorma rather than a pizza


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> Wow. Born in Lahore and living in Islamabad. :woot::woot: Hahaha
> 
> I get that. In my final year of school, lots of new people joined our class and I had a lot of people complaining to me about Islamabad:
> 
> "Yaaar yahan tum loug kartay kya hou?" "Islamabad kay burger loug 10 bajay sou jatay hain, Karachi mein tou 10 bajay uthtay hain" "Mein summers mein Karachi jaounga"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion Italian oven isn't so great anymore, but was some while back. But you should try it out and see if you like it


Born in Lahore yes , I still dont have authentic lahori accent yet , thats a problem when I go to Lahore they know I'm an outsider instantly , my father used to be in the army intelligence back then , then he shifted to civilian job and we came to Islamabad xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> I had a cousin complaining about the same thing xD
> He came from Lahore and complained about boredom here we took him to Kartaspura here in pindi, he gave the twin cities a point over Lahore then xD


Food street ?

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Tehzeeb puts so much gravy and chicken in its pizza it looks more like qorma rather than a pizza


Exactly !!

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Reebz_1

Osamaa said:


> Tehzeeb puts so much gravy and chicken in its pizza it looks more like qorma rather than a pizza


I feel like Rahat is more like that than Tehzeeb (the desi pizza description you gave). In any case, Tehzeeb's vegetarian pizza ain't that bad. Buying pizzas from bakeries isn't my first choice, but lots of Rahat fanatics here. I prefer Tehzeeb.


----------



## Abdul_1

Anyone into burgers here , I got asked about the best burger a few days back , any suggestions xD btw who was the guy who said what'll happen when next year batch looks for information here again 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

No not food street, there is this place called "Kartaspura" 
Search it on google maps and you'll find out its famous for its breakfast, not waffles etc.... 
Desi nashta


----------



## Reebz_1

Hahaha major food discussion ongoing here. I think we're all distracting ourselves from the inevitable Shifa list coming out lol.


----------



## Osamaa

I tried Tehzeeb, never tried Rahat.
Bread n Butter has a better pizza than them both.
I have CGC in my list for burgers

- - - Updated - - -

Its a good way to release tension I guess xD


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> No not food street, there is this place called "Kartaspura"
> Search it on google maps and you'll find out its famous for its breakfast, not waffles etc....
> Desi nashta


I know. A desi nastha and google maps show kartar pura and like a food street as far as I remember , you are talking about pindi right ?

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> Hahaha major food discussion ongoing here. I think we're all distracting ourselves from the inevitable Shifa list coming out lol.


Doing our best here man..... 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

3 pm was it ? 2 hrs to go then folks

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

Yes pindi


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Yes pindi


That will be kartar pura , its an old muhalla from Pre pak era

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul_1 said:


> Anyone into burgers here , I got asked about the best burger a few days back , any suggestions xD btw who was the guy who said what'll happen when next year batch looks for information here again
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk



Jessie's, CGC, Howdy might be good. I don't try burgers too much, so don't have very solid opinions on burger places. But these are good. OPTP has the nicest fries. 

The Chinese Cafe is a great new place for well... Chinese food lol. It's next to Jessie's.


----------



## Abdul_1

Or maybe I dont know the address you know

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

Oh yes maybe kartar pura I had a confusion between Kartaspura and kartarpura


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> Jessie's, CGC, Howdy might be good. I don't try burgers too much, so don't have very solid opinions on burger places. But these are good. OPTP has the nicest fries.
> 
> The Chinese Cafe is a great new place for well... Chinese food lol. It's next to Jessie's.


I went to howdy yesterday and boy it was awful

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## IBH96

I'll add my two cents of opinion in pizza discussion  Pappasalis ' s hawain pizza with thin crust


----------



## Abdul_1

Ppl are already wanting treats from me , more sure about me getting in they are lol

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

2 hours guys, 2 hours:?


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> I'll add my two cents of opinion in pizza discussion  Pappasalis ' s hawain pizza with thin crust


Where is my shotgun 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

Cannoli, CGC, Tayto, burgerfest and Howdy


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> 2 hours guys, 2 hours:?


I cal again

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

How about we take turns on that Shotgun xD


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul_1 said:


> I went to howdy yesterday and boy it was awful
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


LOL. Nooooo
Okay, maybe the other two places I mentioned might be to your liking.
Also maybe Fatburger.


----------



## Abdul_1

Shifa ain't picking up too much inflow of calls lol

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

LOOOL everyone hates on Hawaiian pizza, it's actually so good


----------



## Osamaa

Extra bullets...


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

It's not real pizza. It was made by some guy in Canada. Not even really Hawaiian. Th texture is what really annoys me, And I'm a texture guy.


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> LOL. Nooooo
> Okay, maybe the other two places I mentioned might be to your liking.
> Also maybe Fatburger.


I'll try em , so I went with a friend and we wanted the upper portion , like we said We'd eat there , the waiter said sir wo aap k lie restricted ha and he kept giving weird giggles , and we ordered a beef burger and got a chicken burger , and I told them I don want fried they forced that I eat one. Then we had another burger ordered and they forgot its coke , I think it's place for groups , couples maybe , I'm an avid lover of pizza but I recently started going on burger quests and we are gonna try looking for best burger so I'll definetly try these places u mentioned.

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Im talking about howdy

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

You all can't be attacking our Canadian food like that  and expect to get off easily


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Extra bullets...


I'll shift from shotgun to american 12.7 freedom bullet lol

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> You all can't be attacking our Canadian food like that  and expect to get off easily


Which is labelled Hawaiian xD 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

When's the last time anybody tried Mcdonalds? I haven't tried it in years.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> When's the last time anybody tried Mcdonalds? I haven't tried it in years.


Class 4

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all can't be attacking our Canadian food like that  and expect to get off easily
> 
> 
> 
> Which is labelled Hawaiian xD
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOOOL can't blame you for that one


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

My man gets it


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> LOOOL can't blame you for that one


What didn't get it xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

Almost a year ago.
I would personally recommend you to try Cannoli, a bit expensive but worth it. There are these 2 burgers 
1) Swiss and shroom 
2) idk the name of....


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Almost a year ago.
> I would personally recommend you to try Cannoli, a bit expensive but worth it. There are these 2 burgers
> 1) Swiss and shroom
> 2) idk the name of....


Screenshotting all the names 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> My man gets it





Abdul_1 said:


> Which man? There's like 5 people on here today xD
> 
> 
> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOL can't blame you for that one
> 
> 
> 
> What didn't get it xD
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nevermind man xD


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Does anybody here have trypophobia? Really makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Nevermind man xD


The man to replied to McDonald

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

I wish I could attach an image^^...


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul_1 said:


> The man to replied to McDonald
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


That*

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Does anybody here have trypophobia? Really makes my skin crawl.


Only in pictures usually , 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Do u guys use discord

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

I'm awake for no good reason, it's 3am here and I was raised to go to sleep right after isha :/


----------



## IBH96

Latest update .... a friend of mine called shifa and they said they wont upload the list rather theyll call individuals and merit is 79+


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> I'm awake for no good reason, it's 3am here and I was raised to go to sleep right after isha :/


Your enjoying our final hours 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> Latest update .... a friend of mine called shifa and they said they wont upload the list rather theyll call individuals and merit is 79+


U crushed hopes mayn

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

So 79.7 has a chance


----------



## Osamaa

I usually wake up at 1 and I woke up at 10 for no reason at all.
Couldnt sleep..


----------



## Abdul_1

Abdul_1 said:


> U crushed hopes mayn
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


Oh btw then what is the option of merit lists in shifas site for???

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

79+? 
A bit more elaborative?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Does 79.7 have a chance guys?


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm awake for no good reason, it's 3am here and I was raised to go to sleep right after isha :/
> 
> 
> 
> Your enjoying our final hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOOOL it's true 
But you guys are stressing for no reason.


----------



## Osamaa

They have been displaying the lists for the last 2 years followed by an accumulative one


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> LOOOL it's true
> But you guys are stressing for no reason.


its more like I'm stressing over the time , like I wanna hear the news sooner

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> They have been displaying the lists for the last 2 years followed by an accumulative one


Thats why

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

IBH96 said:


> Latest update .... a friend of mine called shifa and they said they wont upload the list rather theyll call individuals and merit is 79+


Okay yea so everyone here has a merit higher than that so there should be no problem (?)


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Does 79.7 have a chance guys?


 can't predict for the first list man , 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

I still have this ghost that haunts me that shifa removed the hec records from my list ,xD its so stupid tho

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

^^^ you're so paranoid xD


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Okay yea so everyone here has a merit higher than that so there should be no problem (?)


We dont even know that 79+ info is true . it needs to be accurate I myself posted such info but in pmdc updates forum , this , well its not easy to, but if it is indeed 79+ many ppl on this forum are in

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> ^^^ you're so paranoid xD


Accusations accusations....

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay yea so everyone here has a merit higher than that so there should be no problem (?)
> 
> 
> 
> We dont even know that 79+ info is true . it needs to be accurate I myself posted such info but in pmdc updates forum , this , well its not easy to, but if it is indeed 79+ many ppl on this forum are in
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Either way whether it's the first list or the second most of the people here will get in so cheers to that 
It been a stressful year


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ you're so paranoid xD
> 
> 
> 
> Accusations accusations....
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

More like: Facts


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Either way whether it's the first list or the second most of the people here will get in so cheers to that
> It been a stressful year


I hope so , it has indeed been very stressful 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> More like: Facts


You talk like uve known me for years .............. BTW its cuz last month shifas system actually did remove my result and it took me days to get it in again xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like: Facts
> 
> 
> 
> You talk like uve known me for years .............. BTW its cuz last month shifas system actually did remove my result and it took me days to get it in again xD
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Dude I know you told us that already thats why i said you're paranoid


----------



## IBH96

Well I too am skeptical about the call thing .... but as for merit I myself visited shifa on 25 nov and they said the first list they had compiled before extension of date was closing at around 78 and more applications were coming in ......

Woah just got a call from shifa while typung this  .... they are emailing me further details


----------



## Osamaa

Can we get back to the discussion where we discussed food? 
Real food not Hawaiian pizza...


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Dude I know you told us that already thats why i said you're paranoid


Wow ...... u need to sleep

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> Well I too am skeptical about the call thing .... but as for merit I myself visited shifa on 25 nov and they said the first list they had compiled before extension of date was closing at around 78 and more applications were coming in ......
> 
> Woah just got a call from shifa while typung this  .... they are emailing me further details


What did they say

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## IBH96

Osamaa said:


> Can we get back to the discussion where we discussed food?
> Real food not Hawaiian pizza...


Hahahhahah


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I know you told us that already thats why i said you're paranoid
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ...... u need to sleep
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOOOL I'm serious, it was either hec messing with your application and it didn't get through to their system or it was some mess with shifa, I can't remember the exact details but you were complaining about something


----------



## IBH96

Abdul_1 said:


> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I too am skeptical about the call thing .... but as for merit I myself visited shifa on 25 nov and they said the first list they had compiled before extension of date was closing at around 78 and more applications were coming in ......
> 
> Woah just got a call from shifa while typung this  .... they are emailing me further details
> 
> 
> 
> What did they say
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They asked me if i am interested in admission at shifa .... and i said yes .... they said they are emailing me further details .... still waiting for the email though ......


----------



## Hamanah

IBH96 said:


> Well I too am skeptical about the call thing .... but as for merit I myself visited shifa on 25 nov and they said the first list they had compiled before extension of date was closing at around 78 and more applications were coming in ......
> 
> Woah just got a call from shifa while typung this  .... they are emailing me further details


One down the rest of you to go


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> They asked me if i am interested in admission at shifa .... and i said yes .... they said they are emailing me further details .... still waiting for the email though ......


U have merit of 82 I got 81.92 , so if by now I didnt get a call means there are quite some ppl in 82-81 range

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> Can we get back to the discussion where we discussed food?
> Real food not Hawaiian pizza...


LOOOL what did pineapples ever do to you


----------



## IBH96

Hamanah said:


> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I too am skeptical about the call thing .... but as for merit I myself visited shifa on 25 nov and they said the first list they had compiled before extension of date was closing at around 78 and more applications were coming in ......
> 
> Woah just got a call from shifa while typung this  .... they are emailing me further details
> 
> 
> 
> One down the rest of you to go
Click to expand...

Thanks  still waiting for the email though .... constantly refreshing my inbox


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> LOOOL I'm serious, it was either hec messing with your application and it didn't get through to their system or it was some mess with shifa, I can't remember the exact details but you were complaining about something


It was shifa , they removed my marks then they put em up again , I'm verified from hec

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## IBH96

Hamanah said:


> Osamaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get back to the discussion where we discussed food?
> Real food not Hawaiian pizza...
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOL what did pineapples ever do to you
Click to expand...

Ikr .... pineapples add aroma to the pizza and exotic flavour


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> Ikr .... pineapples add aroma to the pizza and exotic flavour


Choose yr words wisely 

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## IBH96

Abdul_1 said:


> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ikr .... pineapples add aroma to the pizza and exotic flavour
> 
> 
> 
> Choose yr words wisely
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I see you still got that shotgun loaded


----------



## Abdul_1

I got the call waiting for email

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## mal1c3

My sister studies in shifa and she just told me that the lists will go live at 4 pm, not 3 pm. Delayed by an hour

Inb4 at 4 pm they tell us its tomorrow


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> I got the call waiting for email
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


Not to say I told you so but, I told you so


----------



## Hamanah

Now go eat that non-exotic basic pizza of yours


----------



## Rida_ejaz

IBH96 said:


> Well I too am skeptical about the call thing .... but as for merit I myself visited shifa on 25 nov and they said the first list they had compiled before extension of date was closing at around 78 and more applications were coming in ......
> 
> Woah just got a call from shifa while typung this  .... they are emailing me further details


Wow, this thread grows exponentially. Anyway, so what is it? Do we have to wait more?


----------



## Hamanah

IBH96 said:


> Abdul_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ikr .... pineapples add aroma to the pizza and exotic flavour
> 
> 
> 
> Choose yr words wisely
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you still got that shotgun loaded
Click to expand...

Clearly xD


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Now go eat that non-exotic basic pizza of yours


Canadians... Lol

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Rida_ejaz

IBH96 said:


> Thanks  still waiting for the email though .... constantly refreshing my inbox


Uh, so you got the call on the cell-phone number you gave in the profile?


----------



## Hamanah

Are there interviews or are you all officially in?


----------



## IBH96

Abdul_1 said:


> I got the call waiting for email
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


Congrats bro .... so batchmates *fistbump*


----------



## IBH96

Rida_ejaz said:


> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for the email though .... constantly refreshing my inbox
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, so you got the call on the cell-phone number you gave in the profile?
Click to expand...

Yup


----------



## mal1c3

Hamanah said:


> Are there interviews or are you all officially in?


There will be interviews but they won't use the interview as a basis for admission. At least that's what my dad told me


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> Congrats bro .... so batchmates *fistbump*


Batchmate hug?!!

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## IBH96

Hamanah said:


> Are there interviews or are you all officially in?


There will be an interview but no weightage of it .... so one foot is already in


----------



## Rida_ejaz

IBH96 said:


> Yup


I wrote the one which isn't in use! I thought it'd be just for updates!
GOD, I'm screwed!


----------



## Hamanah

Damn, so is this when the Inter-college rivalry starts xD


----------



## Hamanah

mal1c3 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there interviews or are you all officially in?
> 
> 
> 
> There will be interviews but they won't use the interview as a basis for admission. At least that's what my dad told me
Click to expand...

Yea, most interviews are out of 4 marks but I guess if you got called for an interview you're basically in
Edit: wait what, no weightage? LOOOL then it's just a procedure they have to follow doesn't really matter then


----------



## IBH96

Rida_ejaz said:


> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote the one which isn't in use! I thought it'd be just for updates!
> GOD, I'm screwed!
Click to expand...

You should call and tell them about the phone number


----------



## Rida_ejaz

IBH96 said:


> There will be an interview but no weightage of it .... so one foot is already in


Sorry for asking again and again but, the email? When did you get it? Or any other upate?

- - - Updated - - -



IBH96 said:


> You should call and tell them about the phone number


They aren't picking it up!!

- - - Updated - - -



Hamanah said:


> Yea, most interviews are out of 4 marks but I guess if you got called for an interview you're basically in


No, they are just for psychiatric assessment and I believe none of us here is screwed in the head except me xD. 
No marks whatsoever.


----------



## IBH96

Rida_ejaz said:


> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be an interview but no weightage of it .... so one foot is already in
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for asking again and again but, the email? When did you get it? Or any other upate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should call and tell them about the phone number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't picking it up!!
Click to expand...

Email hasn't come yet ! Still waiting for it 
Try 0518493007


----------



## Rida_ejaz

IBH96 said:


> Email hasn't come yet ! Still waiting for it
> Try 0518493007


Not working.
Do you know anyone who got the call? Anyone in 80s?


----------



## IBH96

Rida_ejaz said:


> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Email hasn't come yet ! Still waiting for it
> Try 0518493007
> 
> 
> 
> Not working.
> Do you know anyone who got the call? Anyone in 80s?
Click to expand...

Yes .... Abdul_1 and another friend of mine


----------



## IBH96

Hamanah said:


> Damn, so is this when the Inter-college rivalry starts xD


Didn't you apply for shifa also ?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

IBH96 said:


> Yes .... Abdul_1 and another friend of mine


No, not in 81-82 range, like in 80s? 80.82 ;_;
I'm feeling like I didn't make it!


----------



## Hamanah

IBH96 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, so is this when the Inter-college rivalry starts xD
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you apply for shifa also ?
Click to expand...

Nope, I didn't


----------



## Hamanah

Rida_ejaz said:


> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... Abdul_1 and another friend of mine
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in 81-82 range, like in 80s? 80.82 ;_;
> I'm feeling like I didn't make it!
Click to expand...

Take it easy, I'm sure 80.smt students will be on 2nd list 
Worst case scenario: you're not on the 2nd list either, then there's always other colleges


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Hamanah said:


> Take it easy, I'm sure 80.smt students will be on 2nd list
> Worst case scenario: you're not on the 2nd list either, then there's always other colleges


Don't talk about the worst case scenario rn xD. I'm already on the verge of bawling. xD. 
Well, I guess, I don't have to be double-minded anymore xD. LOL.


----------



## Hamanah

Rida_ejaz said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy, I'm sure 80.smt students will be on 2nd list
> Worst case scenario: you're not on the 2nd list either, then there's always other colleges
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk about the worst case scenario rn xD. I'm already on the verge of bawling. xD.
> Well, I guess, I don't have to be double-minded anymore xD. LOL.
Click to expand...

No no don't get me wrong I don't think you'll even have to worry about worse case scenario


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Hamanah said:


> No no don't get me wrong I don't think you'll even have to worry about worse case scenario


Hahahaha, I was just kidding xD. See^, the emoticon " xD".


----------



## HarisKhan123

Guys, anyone applied to FUMC as their backup? I've applied to Shifa but if I don't get in then FUMC is there for my backup. I've heard it's pretty good. What about you guys?


----------



## Hamanah

Rida_ejaz said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no don't get me wrong I don't think you'll even have to worry about worse case scenario
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, I was just kidding xD. See^, the emoticon " xD".
Click to expand...

I don't know man this whole process has been tough and everyone's emotions are all over the place. 
"xD" is usually a facade xD
Oh the irony


----------



## Osamaa

I gave them a number which is currently switched off and I have an aggregate of 80.72
Anyone?...


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Hamanah said:


> I don't know man this whole process has been tough and everyone's emotions are all over the place.
> "xD" is usually a facade xD
> Oh the irony


Hahahaha, still, you should give me the credit for even putting it there xD.
Like, I'm so jealous rn of the guys of who got in xD. Just congratulated a guy on getting in. Boy, was it tough! xD


----------



## mal1c3

Anyone know if they'll call people in the foreign list?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> I gave them a number which is currently switched off and I have an aggregate of 80.72
> Anyone?...


Oh My God! We're in the same boat! ;_;
I have an 80.82!!!


----------



## Osamaa

FUMC is a really good college.
Moreover they have a good faculty and a good teaching hospital as well

- - - Updated - - -

Okayy so I called them and they said if your number is switched off we'll call you on the other number you have provided i.e your fathers cell number.
Anddd they are calling the first 85 students


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> I gave them a number which is currently switched off and I have an aggregate of 80.72
> Anyone?...


So what are you going to do? 
I gave them a number which can't be reached!


----------



## Hamanah

Rida_ejaz said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man this whole process has been tough and everyone's emotions are all over the place.
> "xD" is usually a facade xD
> Oh the irony
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, still, you should give me the credit for even putting it there xD.
> Like, I'm so jealous rn of the guys of who got in xD. Just congratulated a guy on getting in. Boy, was it tough! xD
Click to expand...

They earned their seats, give credit where credit's due
And you'll earn yours soon enough
Maybe sooner than later who knows


----------



## mal1c3

Osamaa said:


> FUMC is a really good college.
> Moreover they have a good faculty and a good teaching hospital as well
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Okayy so I called them and they said if your number is switched off we'll call you on the other number you have provided i.e your fathers cell number.
> Anddd they are calling the first 85 students



If they are calling the first 85 students then that means they won't call the foreigners then


----------



## Osamaa

And yes the merit list will be displayed by 4pm


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> FUMC is a really good college.
> Moreover they have a good faculty and a good teaching hospital as well
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Okayy so I called them and they said if your number is switched off we'll call you on the other number you have provided i.e your fathers cell number.
> Anddd they are calling the first 85 students


Oh Man!
I put in that one on a whim too. 
Talk about being irresponsible!


----------



## mal1c3

Asin phone call them. We will have to wait for the list I guess


----------



## Osamaa

Most probably


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> And yes the merit list will be displayed by 4pm


Really? Phew!
So like, even if the call isn't received, I'll be there, right? In the list?


----------



## mal1c3

TBH I doubt it, you should wait until the list comes, if you don't get a call, then it probably won't be in the list either


----------



## Osamaa

InshAllah xD 
They said "we are calling 85 people, others you can see on the list"


----------



## Hamanah

Rida_ejaz said:


> Osamaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the merit list will be displayed by 4pm
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Phew!
> So like, even if the call isn't received, I'll be there, right? In the list?
Click to expand...

I was going to say yes, but what's the point of them calling people when they could have just put up the list and send emails. So maybe you are on the list maybe not :/


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Hamanah said:


> They earned their seats, give credit where credit's due
> And you'll earn yours soon enough
> Maybe sooner than later who knows


Of course, they did! I was just trying to lighten up my own mood :3. LOL


----------



## mal1c3

Osamaa said:


> InshAllah xD
> They said "we are calling 85 people, others you can see on the list"




Yeah but Shifa does only accept 85 locals and 15 foreigners. Unless they mean looking for you name in the waiting list


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> InshAllah xD
> They said "we are calling 85 people, others you can see on the list"


They take 100 local students right?
Edit: nvm got the answer


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Ah well, I guess I should just wait for the list. Not like there is anything else that I can do.
How are you guys faring?


----------



## Osamaa

How could one be if he/she hasnt received a call yet?..


----------



## mal1c3

I feel retarded


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> How could one be if he/she hasnt received a call yet?..


Sniffing while looking for someone with a similar aggregate xD?

- - - Updated - - -



Rida_ejaz said:


> Sniffing while looking for someone with a similar aggregate xD?


Okay, that's what I'm doing! I mean, people get aggravated easily so. Just explaining!


----------



## Osamaa

Did you give MDCAT?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

mal1c3 said:


> I feel retarded


We're in this together  !!

- - - Updated - - -



Osamaa said:


> Did you give MDCAT?


Well, I did take the test but screwed it as well xD. 84.58 %. I have only applied to fazaia and shifa.


----------



## Osamaa

83.2% 
Fazaia and Riphah(Where I dont want to go)


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> 83.2%
> Fazaia and Riphah(Where I dont want to go)


Fazaia is great! You'd get in, inshaAllah. 
I wouldn't recommend riphah, tho.
Well, we might be getting the call any second :3 Who knows?


----------



## mal1c3

82.08, only applied to Fazaia on the basis of MDCAT. Don't want to go to Riphah


----------



## Hamanah

The difference between the 85th student and the 86th student is probably in decimals, and I would bet that a handful of students are going to drop out because they only applied for ****s and giggles


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> 82.08, only applied to Fazaia on the basis of MDCAT. Don't want to go to Riphah


Did you make it ? Wasn't fazaia gonna upload its lists today too???

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Rida_ejaz said:


> Fazaia is great! You'd get in, inshaAllah.
> I wouldn't recommend riphah, tho.
> Well, we might be getting the call any second :3 Who knows?


Wait, I didn't give them the number in use -.- *facepalm*.
Replace "we" with "you".


----------



## Hamanah

Rida_ejaz said:


> Rida_ejaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fazaia is great! You'd get in, inshaAllah.
> I wouldn't recommend riphah, tho.
> Well, we might be getting the call any second :3 Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I didn't give them the number in use -.- *facepalm*.
> Replace "we" with "you".
Click to expand...

LOOOL they'll still put you on the list I don't think they call first they just send you an email


----------



## Rida_ejaz

mal1c3 said:


> 82.08, only applied to Fazaia on the basis of MDCAT. Don't want to go to Riphah


Fingers crossed.

- - - Updated - - -

Heyy, what about FMC's list?


----------



## Abdul_1

I must say nice turnout from the boys side in shifa this year (atleast in forum) I told my parents the good news and they are like hmmm fmdc me kab hoga



Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Wasn't it supposed to be up today as well?


----------



## Osamaa

You'll get an email too... 
They are going to upload the list till 4 so we should all wait by then InshAllah its not as if Shifa is going to close at 81...(I hope so xD )


----------



## mal1c3

Abdul_1 said:


> Did you make it ? Wasn't fazaia gonna upload its lists today too???
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk



Did they uplload the merit lists yet? I don't think they have, and I didn't get an email as of yet either


----------



## Hamanah

Does anyone know what time fazaia is going to put out there lists? I want to know who I'm going to school with


----------



## Abdul_1

Did anyone with 79 got a call

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

Abhi 80 waloon ko nae aaye


----------



## IBH96

Abdul_1 said:


> I must say nice turnout from the boys side in shifa this year (atleast in forum) I told my parents the good news and they are like hmmm fmdc me kab hoga
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Hamanah said:


> LOOOL they'll still put you on the list I don't think they call first they just send you an email


Can you say that again, please ?
It seems so nice to read it!!!
" they'll still put you on the list" la la la la.
I'm getting more and more worried about the psychiatric assessment!


----------



## Abdul_1

Everybody who didn't get the call is taking it nicley except one xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Abhi 80 waloon ko nae aaye


 Aien gae. Pehle wo confirm kar rahe han k 81+ k bache kitne han jo actually shifa Jana chate han , then they'll call 80 and below

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

They should just call by now...

- - - Updated - - -

Fazaia is going to upload its merit list by 5
Edit: Called and confirmed


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul_1 said:


> Everybody who didn't get the call is taking it nicley except one xD
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


I wonder who's that one ?
People should remain calm! Don't know what's wrong with them :3


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> They should just call by now...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Fazaia is going to upload its merit list by 5


Thanks man, now I'm starting to get anxiety
Edit: Thats still 2 hours from now :banghead:


----------



## Osamaa

You are already in! 
Why are you getting anxious? ._.


----------



## Abdul_1

Rida_ejaz said:


> I wonder who's that one ?
> People should remain calm! Don't know what's wrong with them :3


Def not u haider.....

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Congrats to guys who are in , to those who didnt in first call , u will soon . and sorry for thr misbehavior in this forum and pmdc forum , and I'd like to end my speech by saying death to the west !

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> You are already in!
> Why are you getting anxious? ._.


I don't know man, I'm just generally a very anxious person when it comes to stuff like this, and I just hope im not too far down on the foreign list, dont want to have people thinking I'm dumb (although I did flunk my SATs *laughs nervously*) 
:nailbiting:

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> Congrats to guys who are in , to those who didnt in first call , u will soon . and sorry for thr misbehavior in this forum and pmdc forum , and I'd like to end my speech by saying death to the west !
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


Encore!


----------



## mal1c3

Osamaa said:


> They should just call by now...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Fazaia is going to upload its merit list by 5
> Edit: Called and confirmed




Cucked once again


----------



## Abdul_1

Imma throw a pizza party

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Imma throw a pizza party
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


Lool get out xD 
The real question is are your guns still loaded?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul_1 said:


> Def not u haider.....
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


Okayyy, I'm taking offence xD.


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Lool get out xD
> The real question is are your guns still loaded?


 Why u ask xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Rida_ejaz said:


> Okayyy, I'm taking offence xD.


I'll take defense , let's play

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

No Islamabad or Rawalpindi college has put out their merit lists yet..... 
:?:bored:


----------



## Osamaa

Okay its 4 and no list...


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Why u ask xD
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


oh, no reason in particular :whistling:


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Okay its 4 and no list...


FMC 5

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> Okay its 4 and no list...


they're seven minutes late, how dare they xD


----------



## Rida_ejaz

4:08!


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> they're seven minutes late, how dare they xD


How dare u tease these poor souls ....

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

Ikr? xD
They are not picking up the call either...


----------



## mal1c3

@Osamaa did you get a call from Shifa like IBH and Abdul?

still no list Man ffck this sht yo

- - - Updated - - -



Hamanah said:


> they're seven minutes late, how dare they xD



technically they are around 2 weeks late, the original merit list was supposed to be released on the 23rd


----------



## Osamaa

Nope 
They said see the list at 4


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Nope
> They said see the list at 4


FMC was supposed to display on 4 , however on 23 they they said thell upload at 6 pm so maybe today its 6pm

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamaa

It closed at 81 guys


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> How dare u tease these poor souls ....
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


I'm anxiously waiting too  but for fun that is


----------



## mal1c3

Which link are you looking for the list on? I'm at Merit Lists – Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University, just to make sure we are on the same page 

*Pun intended


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> It closed at 81 guys


Man....


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> It closed at 81 guys


how do you know?


----------



## Osamaa

I called them and they said it closed on 81


----------



## Hamanah

mal1c3 said:


> Which link are you looking for the list on? I'm at Merit Lists – Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University, just to make sure we are on the same page
> 
> *Pun intended


same


----------



## Abdul Manan

Rida_ejaz said:


> Osamaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It closed at 81 guys
> 
> 
> 
> Man....
Click to expand...

 there is nothing like that on website


----------



## Osamaa

Congratulations to all of those who got in xD


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> I called them and they said it closed on 81


dudeeee, dont be disheartened, like I said, a handful of people are sure to drop out and space will clear up


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> I called them and they said it closed on 81


Oh well, congratulations to those who made it!


----------



## Osamaa

I hope that happens xD


----------



## mal1c3

Did they say anything about foreigners?


----------



## Osamaa

You wont find anything as such on the website as they are working on that list as of now and it will be uploaded today


----------



## Hamanah

what other universities are releasing their lists today? 
We're waiting for Shifa, and Fazaia, who else?


----------



## Osamaa

No idea about foreigners


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> You wont find anything as such on the website as they are working on that list as of now and it will be uploaded today


They might have rounded off the high 80s. Did they tell you the exact digits?
Although, I'm pretty sure that's how it is because a guy with 80.9 didn't get the call too.


----------



## mal1c3

I got a call from 051-8493000, but I missed it because I was at the masjid, was that from Shifa?


----------



## Osamaa

No they didnt tell me the exact digits they just said 81


----------



## Rida_ejaz

mal1c3 said:


> I got a call from 051-8493000, but I missed it because I was at the masjid, was that from Shifa?


Most probably. Congratulations!


----------



## Hamanah

mal1c3 said:


> I got a call from 051-8493000, but I missed it because I was at the masjid, was that from Shifa?


are you sure it wasn't 051-849300*9* because then it's from shifa


----------



## mal1c3

Rida_ejaz said:


> Most probably. Congratulations!


tried calling them back, no use


----------



## Osamaa

Yes its shifa mate. 
They might be calling on foreigner seats too! 
Congrats xD


----------



## mal1c3

Hamanah said:


> are you sure it wasn't 051-849300*9* because then it's from shifa


no 9


----------



## Hamanah

mal1c3 said:


> no 9


just call back and see who it is, I did that once or twice as well


----------



## mal1c3

These guys ain't picking up. FML, so close yet so far.

how hilarious will it be if I get my hopes up and keep calling them only for them to tell me they called to say I wasn't selected XD


----------



## Osamaa

The exact figures are 81.00 as said by the person on the other end of the receiver


----------



## Hamanah

mal1c3 said:


> These guys ain't picking up. FML, so close yet so far.
> 
> how hilarious will it be if I get my hopes up and keep calling them only for them to tell me they called to say I wasn't selected XD


They wouldn't waste their time to call allllll the students that didn't get picked, I checked most of the colleges in Islamabad and rawalpindi and none of their numbers match :/ sorry dude maybe it was your aunty or something


----------



## mal1c3

Hamanah said:


> They wouldn't waste their time to call allllll the students that didn't get picked, I checked most of the colleges in Islamabad and rawalpindi and none of their numbers match :/ sorry dude maybe it was your aunty or something


If my Aunty called me that would be a miracle, relatives only call you AFTER you get your MBBS degree, not during LOL


----------



## Hamanah

mal1c3 said:


> If my Aunty called me that would be a miracle, relatives only call you AFTER you get your MBBS degree, not during LOL


looooool truth


----------



## Reebz_1

mal1c3 said:


> If my Aunty called me that would be a miracle, relatives only call you AFTER you get your MBBS degree, not during LOL


Dude, yes. That is also Shifa's number. The woman called me there once to confirm something.


----------



## Hamanah

Fazaia has 17 minutes to upload their lists, I didn't stay up all night, and get roasted for liking pineapples on pizza, to have the list not posted on time

- - - Updated - - -



Reebz_1 said:


> Dude, yes. That is also Shifa's number. The woman called me there once to confirm something.


Dude no way :woot: on their website they had a different one, but congratulations, the poor guy was drowning in his own misery for nothing


----------



## mal1c3

Hamanah said:


> Fazaia has 17 minutes to upload their lists, I didn't stay up all night, and get roasted for liking pineapples on pizza, to have the list not posted on time
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Dude no way :woot: on their website they had a different one, but congratulations, the poor guy was drowning in his own misery for nothing



I wasn't drowning lmao that is a pure overstatement and horrendous exaggeration


----------



## Hamanah

mal1c3 said:


> I wasn't drowning lmao that is a pure overstatement and horrendous exaggeration


I was kidding buddy, but my fault, we tend to exaggerate everything here in North America 
Gotta cut down on that, local kids are gonna think I'm retarded


----------



## mal1c3

Hamanah said:


> I was kidding buddy, but my fault, we tend to exaggerate everything here in North America
> Gotta cut down on that, local kids are gonna think I'm retarded



North America certainly has changed in the 3 years I've been gone


----------



## Hamanah

mal1c3 said:


> North America certainly has changed in the 3 years I've been gone


yea we use alot of personification


----------



## Abdul_1

mal1c3 said:


> I got a call from 051-8493000, but I missed it because I was at the masjid, was that from Shifa?


Such such 3007 tho

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Rida_ejaz said:


> Most probably. Congratulations!


U didnt confirm your admission , means its still hanging go to office first thing in morning

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Either fmc is late, or I'm looking at the wrong page
It's the home page right?


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Either fmc is late, or I'm looking at the wrong page
> It's the home page right?


Last time it was 6pm soo...

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> Last time it was 6pm soo...
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


wonderful :banghead:


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> wonderful :banghead:


sooo wait till six then :banghead:

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> sooo wait till six then :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


Loool why are you waiting, you have your seat in shifa 

although I've already been accepted, my anxiety is reaching levels that shouldn't even be possible, I can only imagine what it was like for everyone else


----------



## isapni

Expected Fazaia merit?

- - - Updated - - -



Hamanah said:


> Loool why are you waiting, you have your seat in shifa
> 
> although I've already been accepted, my anxiety is reaching levels that shouldn't even be possible, I can only imagine what it was like for everyone else


Your fazaia aggregate?


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> Loool why are you waiting, you have your seat in shifa
> 
> although I've already been accepted, my anxiety is reaching levels that shouldn't even be possible, I can only imagine what it was like for everyone else


I was talking about those who are waiting.

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

isapni said:


> Expected Fazaia merit?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Your fazaia aggregate?


as a foreign student a shameful 75.smt


----------



## isapni

Hamanah said:


> as a foreign student a shameful 75.smt



I think you can make it to the list , 

Mine is 82% , for local :/


----------



## Hamanah

isapni said:


> I think you can make it to the list ,
> 
> Mine is 82% , for local :/


thanks, but they already contacted foreign students a couple of weeks ago, I've already payed my tuition too 
with an 82 you'll get in, I'm almost certain


----------



## MJ1997

isapni said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a foreign student a shameful 75.smt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can make it to the list ,
> 
> Mine is 82% , for local :/
Click to expand...

I have 84.76% for fazaia and I am freaking out I feel like it's going to be 86 something?


----------



## Hamanah

shifa's isn't up yet and neither is FMC's surprise surprise

- - - Updated - - -



MJ1997 said:


> I have 84.76% for fazaia and I am freaking out I feel like it's going to be 86 something?


no way fazaias merit is that high, thats crazy, i mean i wouldn't know, but if it is then thats actual madness

Edit: I thought it was competitive with shifa's never would i have imagined it to be that high


----------



## MJ1997

Hamanah said:


> shifa's isn't up yet and neither is FMC's surprise surprise
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> MJ1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 84.76% for fazaia and I am freaking out I feel like it's going to be 86 something?
> 
> 
> 
> no way fazaias merit is that high, thats crazy, i mean i wouldn't know, but if it is then thats actual madness
Click to expand...

I hope it's not because I am soooo fed up of all this... everything is so unpredictable it's insane


----------



## Hamanah

MJ1997 said:


> I hope it's not because I am soooo fed up of all this... everything is so unpredictable it's insane


I just want them to put up the list, tired of waiting


----------



## MJ1997

Hamanah said:


> MJ1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's not because I am soooo fed up of all this... everything is so unpredictable it's insane
> 
> 
> 
> I just want them to put up the list, tired of waiting
Click to expand...

I know right so I can do whatever I have to do next....


----------



## Sceptilenite

Hmm


----------



## Hamanah

MJ1997 said:


> I know right so I can do whatever I have to do next....


I honestly give up, why would the set deadlines, and then not meet them -.- 
who knows when both the lists are going to come out


----------



## isapni

Hamanah said:


> I just want them to put up the list, tired of waiting


What could be expected last fazaia merit :/ any guess?
And how many of you applied in wah ?


----------



## MJ1997

Hamanah said:


> MJ1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right so I can do whatever I have to do next....
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly give up, why would the set deadlines, and then not meet them -.-
> who knows when both the lists are going to come out
Click to expand...

That's the thing like you have had all this time and then had More time what's the reason for delay...


----------



## Hamanah

I'm so annoyed (I've been refreshing all three pages every twenty seconds for the past 3 hours) , what kind of irresponsibility is this

- - - Updated - - -

When the two lists do come out can someone graciously comment the links 
would be appreciated


----------



## isapni

I am on their waiting list ;/
Hamanah when you have already paid the fee ,why are you checking for the merit list?


----------



## Hamanah

LOOOL their site crashed

- - - Updated - - -



isapni said:


> I am on their waiting list ;/
> Hamanah when you have already paid the fee ,why are you checking for the merit list?


I just wanted to see where i stand in the merit list, because on my admit card its was the third session third seat (foreign)??? idk is that how it works??

Edit: what number are you on the waiting list?


----------



## isapni

Hamanah said:


> LOOOL their site crashed
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I just wanted to see where i stand in the merit list, because on my admit card its was the third session third seat (foreign)??? idk is that how it work??
> 
> Edit: what number are you on the waiting list?


There are no numbers, just enter admit card

- - - Updated - - -



Hamanah said:


> LOOOL their site crashed
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I just wanted to see where i stand in the merit list, because on my admit card its was the third session third seat (foreign)??? idk is that how it work??
> 
> Edit: what number are you on the waiting list?


I checked for other people,

At one it was written you were not selected


----------



## Hamanah

woww, what an actually waste of time, they don't recognize foreign students names or my admit card number 
oh well, I guess we'll never know (i actually thought they were going to publish a list) 
honestly a blessing in disguise 

- - - Updated - - -



isapni said:


> There are no numbers, just enter admit card
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I checked for other people,
> 
> At one it was written you were not selected


oh man, that must be hard for the one person that didnt get selected :/


----------



## isapni

Hamanah said:


> woww, what an actually waste of time, they don't recognize foreign students names or my admit card number
> oh well, I guess we'll never know (i actually thought they were going to publish a list)
> honestly a blessing in disguise
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> oh man, that must be hard for the one person that didnt get selected :/


Many people didn't get selected as it was written "on the basis of the merit list and your position " 

Let's see what will happen on 8th


----------



## Abdul_1

isapni said:


> Many people didn't get selected as it was written "on the basis of the merit list and your position " Let's see what will happen on 8th


closing merit is round 85


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> closing merit is round 85


why so high? :!:


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> why so high? :!:


 itll go down


----------



## Hamanah

Abdul_1 said:


> itll go down


still, wasnt expecting it to be that high
The same thing happened with the foreign seats too, the merit was really high at first but then only 6/25 students stayed, so the merit dropped drastically


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

how do we see the merit list for fazaia


----------



## mal1c3

I think I am on the first waiting list for fazaia, my agg is 82. According to their site,

"We are pleased to inform, that you have been placed on Waiting List for the MBBS Program-2017 in Fazaia Medical College (FMC), Air University, Islamabad. FMC has country’s best teaching faculty and labs to impart medical education according to the national and international standards. In addition to the existing PAF Hospital, a state of the art hospital is under construction to provide best learning environment to our future medical students. By the grace of Allah, we aspire to be the world-class medical institution. We would be announcing *2nd Merit List on 8th December, 2017.* You would be informed through SMS/e-mail accordingly. Please be with us. In case of any inquiry, please contact on +92-335-5005628/ +92-335-5005629.
With Profound Regards"


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

How did you get that? Where do we see the result for fazaia

- - - Updated - - -

local seat


----------



## MJ1997

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> How did you get that? Where do we see the result for fazaia
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> local seat


You can't see the merit list you can only check your own status.. by going on this website http://www.au.edu.pk/Au_Web/Home.aspx


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I got in guys!!! to FMC


----------



## mal1c3

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I got in guys!!! to FMC



So, shifa or FMC?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

only got into FMC


----------



## MJ1997

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I got in guys!!! to FMC


If you don't mind can I ask you your FMC agg ??


----------



## Hamanah

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> only got into FMC


Congrads


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

87%

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks


----------



## MJ1997

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> 87%
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thanks


Congratsss


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I got in guys!!! to FMC


Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## mal1c3

Got in Shifa boys


----------



## Osamaa

Congratulations dude! 
How does one know of the waiting list? .-.

- - - Updated - - -

Foreign?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

I'm on the 122 on shifa's list  Yay? or Nay?


----------



## Osamaa

Im on 126... 
They selected 121 candidates for submission of fee.
On a serious note, 89.55-84.9 WHY TF have you people applied in shifa? :'))) You people are going into fmdc for sure!


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> Im on 126...
> They selected 121 candidates for submission of fee.
> On a serious note, 89.55-84.9 WHY TF have you people applied in shifa? :'))) You people are going into fmdc for sure!


So we ARE getting in, :3 I mean there is a chance!


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

whats your aggregate


----------



## mal1c3

Yeah there's a chance, I really hope you guys make it in. 

Yes, I got in on foreign seats, thank God


----------



## Rida_ejaz

mal1c3 said:


> Yeah there's a chance, I really hope you guys make it in.
> 
> Yes, I got in on foreign seats, thank God


I hope so  But why did they cut me off xD? like I have the same aggregate as those on 120 and 121 xD.
But still, phew!

- - - Updated - - -



SAJJEELAHMED said:


> whats your aggregate


80.83


----------



## Osamaa

InshAllah we are xD 
If you are asking mine, 80.72


----------



## Rida_ejaz

mal1c3 said:


> Yeah there's a chance, I really hope you guys make it in.
> 
> Yes, I got in on foreign seats, thank God


I forgot, congratulations!!!!!!
I hope we can be batch-mates


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

ETC phase 1 or 2 and A level or FSC

- - - Updated - - -

My aggregate for Shifa is 79.8 and for FMC 87. Just goes to show how much phase 2 dropped my score. Damn.


----------



## Osamaa

Phase 1 and Fsc.


----------



## Hamanah

wow the whole batch from this forum is heading to Shifa this year xD
Congratulations you all, I wish you the easiest of transitions


----------



## Osamaa

Not the whole forum...


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> Not the whole forum...


Well, a good handful of the new people


----------



## Osamaa

Yes. 
Not being a pessimist here, but I highly doubt the merit list will drop down to 126


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I'm just pissed about this Phase 1 and 2 bull****. Otherwise I would have gotten into Shifa. I'm at 169 I have no chance.

- - - Updated - - -

When will the merit list for foundation come out


----------



## Hamanah

it's a stretch, but you said yourself the 121 people were asked to submit the fees, the college knows how many people drop out on average and they asked accordingly. 
all you need is a couple more people to drop out that usual and you're set 
but you should start making terms with the possibility that you might have to go to a different college :/


----------



## mal1c3

I think it will fall, You have a high chance in both Shifa and FMC. All depends on when FMDC (federal med and dent college) will release the lists


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> Yes.
> Not being a pessimist here, but I highly doubt the merit list will drop down to 126


Why ? It usually drops down to 125th for shifa


----------



## Osamaa

121 people are asked to submit the fee, they have 85 seats so we are asking 35-40 people dropping here.
Well I am trying now


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> 121 people are asked to submit the fee, they have 85 seats so we are asking 35-40 people dropping here.
> Well I am trying now


:3 Let me be happier for a while xD.
Anyway, you're in the waiting list for FMC as well, right?
Did you apply anywhere else?


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> 121 people are asked to submit the fee, they have 85 seats so we are asking 35-40 people dropping here.
> Well I am trying now


Yea so according to them usually the 121st student gets in (meaning it's normal for 35 kids to opt out)
So this year you just need 5 more (than the usual) students to drop it


----------



## Osamaa

Yes sure xD 
Didnt check FMC, heard it closed around 85 so yeah...
Riphah, Foundation, Sharif, FMH and Shalamar


----------



## Hamanah

Osamaa said:


> Yes sure xD
> Didnt check FMC, heard it closed around 85 so yeah...
> Riphah, Foundation, Sharif, FMH and Shalamar


Shalamar put their list up for a day and then took it down, did you get a look at if you mad the cut?


----------



## Osamaa

They had to remove it due to CIP issue xD And I applied in Shalamar and FMH because my parents said so...


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

When will foundation release the merit list


----------



## MJ1997

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> When will foundation release the merit list


 6th December


----------



## Maanh12

I sound like a complete noob but has shifa released the merit list and if so, could someone post the link.


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Rida_ejaz said:


> Why ? It usually drops down to 125th for shifa


Don't worry both of you, last year it dropped to 147 so hopefully you'll make it IA.


----------



## IBH96

Alhumdullilah .... made it in ! ..... Should we start a fb group ?


----------



## mynameisAli797

Guys any idea when is Islamabad Medical & Dental college ( IMDC ) displaying it's list?


----------



## Osamaa

Merit Lists – Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University


----------



## munna

Osamaa said:


> Merit Lists – Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University


Can someone tell me the fees for FMDC?
It shows on their site 24000 is it so?


----------



## Saqlainamjad

munna said:


> Can someone tell me the fees for FMDC?
> It shows on their site 24000 is it so?


Yes Federal medical is only govt institute under hec and the fee is just like govt colleges of Punjab. So the fee is 24k something.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SuffyanZahid said:


> Don't worry both of you, last year it dropped to 147 so hopefully you'll make it IA.


Are you sure?

- - - Updated - - -



Rida_ejaz said:


> Are you sure?


I mean, did it really drop down to the 147th? That's really something!


----------



## SuffyanZahid

Rida_ejaz said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I mean, did it really drop down to the 147th? That's really something!


Yes, 100% sure.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SuffyanZahid said:


> Yes, 100% sure.


I hope so!! I'm on the 122nd! Don't know why the cut me off :3 I mean, I have the same aggregate as the 121st guy~
I would've been thrilled to receive a call as well -.-.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Guys I think i'm taking a gap year. Not satisfied with not getting into Shifa. Damn phase 2


----------



## SuffyanZahid

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Guys I think i'm taking a gap year. Not satisfied with not getting into Shifa. Damn phase 2


Don't do it, it's not worth it. You already got into Fazaia and will definitely get into Foundation. Go for Foundation, it is equally good compared to Shifa, with even a better hospital.
What if you take a gap year and something like this happens again, then what?


----------



## MJ1997

Does anyone have an idea about the closing merit of fazaia.. I know a girl with 85.77 on waiting aswell... it's stressing me out


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Guys I think i'm taking a gap year. Not satisfied with not getting into Shifa. Damn phase 2


Well, you seem like a hard working guy. You did score 2310/2400 in SAT. 
If you can manage it, then do it.
But if you have self management issues, don't. It can turn out to be your worst nightmare. Also, taking a gap year for shifa doesn't really seem like the best decision? FUMC and FMC are good as well.
I'm telling you it all comes down to the person himself. Even a guy from YMDC's first batch cleared USMLE STEP 1 in his 4th year.

- - - Updated - - -



MJ1997 said:


> Does anyone have an idea about the closing merit of fazaia.. I know a girl with 85.77 on waiting aswell... it's stressing me out


Wow. It'll go down, dw. Its just because the admissions were opened well before the government colleges' lists were displayed.


----------



## MJ1997

Yeah but I am thinking like if it's stopped at 86 something will it come down to 84 something that's a huge gap..


----------



## MJ1997

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Guys I think i'm taking a gap year. Not satisfied with not getting into Shifa. Damn phase 2


You are sooo Lucky like you have a great score trust me gap year is not fun at all.. and foundation is the same as Shifa a lot of people that I know have done MBBS from foundation and practicing in US. Every year it's getting harder and harder


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

I guess you guys are right. Foundation it is then.


----------



## Rida_ejaz

MJ1997 said:


> Yeah but I am thinking like if it's stopped at 86 something will it come down to 84 something that's a huge gap..


It will, it will. In private institutes, dropping down 2 points isn't something queer. The thing with privates is everyone applies everywhere separately. There is not a single list. Also, people from lahore who have 87-88 will go to shalamar and fmh. 
You don't need to worry!

- - - Updated - - -



SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I guess you guys are right. Foundation it is then.


Aaand a few with 87 go to foundation :3. You have an example right here, so relax MJ197!


----------



## MJ1997

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I guess you guys are right. Foundation it is then.


INSHA ALLAH you will be an amazing doctor. It doesn't really matter which uni you go to if you are hardworking student. Trust me you will thank God next year this time and you will be in college safe not having to worry about this. Best of luck


----------



## SuffyanZahid

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> I guess you guys are right. Foundation it is then.


And as far as USMLE is concerned, it's 100% self study. I have a friend who's elder brother did his MBBS from RMC, which doesn't even have integrated modular system(on which usmle is based), and he is now doing his residency in cardiology from Michigan State Hospital.
And I have an uncle who is a surgeon in US, did his MBBS from Ayub medical college(also does not have integrated modular system). The guy owns a private helicopter and a RR.


----------



## Reebz_1

Guys... do you think the foreign seat merit will drop?
Is this the craziest list you've ever seen or what? Compare it with last year's. LOL. I went into utter darkness yesterday :woot:
Although, I know Allah still has a plan.

- - - Updated - - -

And Sajeel bro you are very, very lucky to have gotten in. I think consider your options very carefully. Wait for lists. But yeah, you have no surety of next year either. Don't rush into anything with your emotions right now. You've got a bright future inshAllah.


----------



## Osamaa

If Shifa had released its merit list a bit late, after FMDC, Foundation and CMH Lahore, things would have been a lot different atm


----------



## Reebz_1

Osamaa said:


> If Shifa had released its merit list a bit late, after FMDC, Foundation and CMH Lahore, things would have been a lot different atm


But thing is, kids already must have applied to Shifa just in case because Shifa's application was open well before the uhs merits came out too. Similar to how for e.g I applied to Isra and didn't confirm my seat. They had to release the first merit list to take out the kids who don't want to go. I was completely shook looking at the merit lol. And so many applicants as well lol. Well more than anything I've seen before, at least for Shifa.


----------



## Osamaa

If the merit list were late, those going into CMH Lahore etc. would have gone already and others would have known of their place


----------



## Reebz_1

Osamaa said:


> If the merit list were late, those going into CMH Lahore etc. would have gone already and others would have known of their place


You're right that if Shifa were late, everyone would have known where they're going. But I'm just speculating that kids who want to go to FMDC etc must have applied at Shifa too. So their names would obviously come in the first merit list. It is only after other merit lists are released (FMDC, CMH, Foundation) that kids will filter out to their actual choices due to location and financial decisions, and so I think Shifa's second merit list will be the actual list for those who really want to go to Shifa. Because of all this mcat fiasco as well.


----------



## Osamaa

Yess.
Our education system is a mess!
It starts from Matric and remains throughout.


----------



## HarisKhan123

Any idea when will the merit lists of FUMC, CMH and those under UHS will be released? I'm getting tired of waiting


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Is FMC better or FUMC


----------



## Maanh12

HarisKhan123 said:


> Any idea when will the merit lists of FUMC, CMH and those under UHS will be released? I'm getting tired of waiting


Well the court has halted all of them from releasing any merit lists for now. The verdict will be on Thursday (7th), and then new dates will be announced. I called CMH Lahore. They said on the 9th, 
As for FUMC, I have no idea.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

should I go to FMC or FUMC guys? if I also get into FUMC

- - - Updated - - -

FUMC merit list is coming out tomorrow


----------



## HarisKhan123

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Is FMC better or FUMC


Is FMC federal or fazia? If it's federal then it's much better then FUMC because it's a government medical college meaning less tuition fees and more patient exposure ect

If you meant fazia then I feel FUMC is much, much better. Fazia just recently started while Foundation has been around since 2000. It has in my opinion a better and more experienced faculty and more of an alumni network. It has an awesome attached hospital with great clinical exposure. The campus is fantastic as well. Foundation has a great reputation and is known to be one of the finest med schools in Pakistan while most people still don't know about fazia. I'm not saying it's a bad college or anything but FUMC is much better
This is just my opinion and obviously people may or may not agree with it


----------



## spycat224

HarisKhan123 said:


> Is FMC federal or fazia? If it's federal then it's much better then FUMC because it's a government medical college meaning less tuition fees and more patient exposure ect
> 
> If you meant fazia then I feel FUMC is much, much better. Fazia just recently started while Foundation has been around since 2000. It has in my opinion a better and more experienced faculty and more of an alumni network. It has an awesome attached hospital with great clinical exposure. The campus is fantastic as well. Foundation has a great reputation and is known to be one of the finest med schools in Pakistan while most people still don't know about fazia. I'm not saying it's a bad college or anything but FUMC is much better
> This is just my opinion and obviously people may or may not agree with it


Doesnt the faculty and student body matter as well..?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Is 87% enough for foundation though.


----------



## Osamaa

87% is more than enough!


----------



## SuffyanZahid

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Is FMC better or FUMC


FUMC, without any second thoughts.


----------



## Reebz_1

How to Battle Difficulties with Patience and Perseverance (A Quranic Perspective) - Understand Al-Qur'an Academy

Just putting this out there for anyone who didn't get in and needs help calming down. This amalgamation of Quranic verses really helps. Wait out for merit lists and choose wisely.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

does foundation have an interview process?


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> Im on 126...
> They selected 121 candidates for submission of fee.
> On a serious note, 89.55-84.9 WHY TF have you people applied in shifa? :'))) You people are going into fmdc for sure!


Why 121 ? Btw the first 85 have most chance of getting in right?

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> How to Battle Difficulties with Patience and Perseverance (A Quranic Perspective) - Understand Al-Qur'an Academy
> 
> Just putting this out there for anyone who didn't get in and needs help calming down. This amalgamation of Quranic verses really helps. Wait out for merit lists and choose wisely.


Applause

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Well, since shifa is pestering everyone to submit the fee during the ongoing week, I wonder whether people will leave their seat afterwards and go for a refund?
Also, because no other college has finalized its list yet, people are going to submit the fee and secure their seat.
I'm getting paranoid now. :/


----------



## Osamaa

^ I made that point yesterday...


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Osamaa said:


> ^ I made that point yesterday...


Well, I just went through the awakening :3 aaandddd kind of freaking out xD.


----------



## IBH96

Assalam o Alaikum
All who have received call from shifa for class of 2022 may join this group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/178992689351105/


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> Assalam o AlaikumAll who have received call from shifa for class of 2022 may join this grouphttps://www.facebook.com/groups/178992689351105/


 thus came the end , to a journey


----------



## mal1c3

So out of everyone on this forum only 3 have gotten in as of now?


----------



## Reebz_1

IBH96 said:


> Assalam o Alaikum
> All who have received call from shifa for class of 2022 may join this group
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/178992689351105/



Congratulations to everyone who made it! MashAllah!


----------



## IBH96

Reebz_1 said:


> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assalam o Alaikum
> All who have received call from shifa for class of 2022 may join this group
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/178992689351105/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who made it! MashAllah!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Reebz_1

Could anyone let me know when the second merit lists are going to be out (date and time)?


----------



## IBH96

After 11th so maybe 13th


----------



## Reebz_1

Any updates regarding second lists?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

They said it's coming out at 3. What's your merit by the way?


----------



## IBH96

6 mins till 3


----------



## IBH96

Good luck to all those who are passionately waiting for shifa


----------



## Osamaa

Were 121 people called to submit the fee or 85?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

121.


----------



## Osamaa

They said they'll be calling after 4 and your name is 1st on the list

Any updates?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

And I still didn't get a call :3.


----------



## Osamaa

Is your number still on?


----------



## Rida_ejaz

It is.


----------



## Osamaa

Call their no. 051-8493007


----------



## Rida_ejaz

What about you? You're right after me?


----------



## IBH96

Osamaa said:


> They said they'll be calling after 4 and your name is 1st on the list
> 
> Any updates?


Congratulations  so have you gotten the call ?


----------



## Osamaa

Yess they did call and they said they'll be sending an email(Which I havent received yet) so idk its 50-50 atm xD


----------



## Maanh12

Got a call from Shifa but had to put down for CMH Lahore. I already paid CMH's fee on Saturday. I hope I made the right call.


----------



## IBH96

Osamaa said:


> Yess they did call and they said they'll be sending an email(Which I havent received yet) so idk its 50-50 atm xD


Don't worry .... bas ab aap ka done ho gia hai  ..... email late hi ata hai ... raat tak aya tha mujhe bhi ...... join the fb group


----------



## Osamaa

You were on the foreign seat, right?


----------



## IBH96

Maanh12 said:


> Got a call from Shifa but had to put down for CMH Lahore. I already paid CMH's fee on Saturday. I hope I made the right call.


Do you live in Lahore ?


----------



## IBH96

Osamaa said:


> You were on the foreign seat, right?


Nope on local 69 number


----------



## Osamaa

No I was asking Maanh12 xD


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Got the call. Alhumdulllah


----------



## Osamaa

Email?...


----------



## MJ1997

rida_ejaz said:


> got the call. Alhumdulllah


congragulatioooonnnssssss .....


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

your merit?


----------



## Reebz_1

Guys I got the call as well, Alhamdulillah! 
Allah has definitely helped us all majorly. I hope all of you on this forum got in. Even if you didn't, please remain patient. Allah helps us, I do believe.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Dude your merit


----------



## IBH96

Congratulations to all of you ! ??


----------



## IBH96

mal1c3 said:


> So out of everyone on this forum only 3 have gotten in as of now?


 3 more are in


----------



## Abdul_1

list is out , but the sad thing is there is one person on the list who wants to go to FMC even after getting his/her name in the list , and that person isnt in fmcyet . waiting for third list .... pity


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Abdul_1 said:


> list is out , but the sad thing is there is one person on the list who wants to go to FMC even after getting his/her name in the list , and that person isnt in fmcyet . waiting for third list .... pity


Look at you xD.


----------



## Abdul_1

Rida_ejaz said:


> Look at you xD.


 lookie whos here xD


----------



## Rida_ejaz

Lol.


----------



## Abdul_1

LOTS OF CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO GOT IN THE SECOND LIST , IT WAS A HARD TIME , NOT HAVING THE NAME IN THE FIRST LIST , NOW PEOPLE ENJOY !!! AND AS ALWAYS I SHALL CONCLUDE THIS '
SPEECH(AHM) BY SAYING DEATH TO THE WEST !!!! good day to you

- - - Updated - - -

sorry for the creepy text ...... really happy for those who got in


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Does anybody know when the third list is coming out?

- - - Updated - - -

I'm so close, just 5 people need to drop out for me to get in, do you guys think it's possible?


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Does anybody know when the third list is coming out?


 13 , if not 13 then def 14 ,


----------



## IBH96

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Does anybody know when the third list is coming out?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm so close, just 5 people need to drop out for me to get in, do you guys think it's possible?


That is possible


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Does anybody know when the third list is coming out?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm so close, just 5 people need to drop out for me to get in, do you guys think it's possible?


 its very much possible my man . btw are u talking about local list


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

He/She can take my spot.

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah, the local list.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> He/She can take my spot.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yeah, the local list.


yes , there will be ( i know as my heart says it ) a third merit list and that gives you strong chance of shifa . and i really look forward to meeting you. you deserve it man.


----------



## Maanh12

Osamaa said:


> You were on the foreign seat, right?


Nope Local seat.

- - - Updated - - -



IBH96 said:


> Do you live in Lahore ?


Yup.


----------



## IBH96

Maanh12 said:


> Osamaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were on the foreign seat, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Local seat.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in Lahore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
Click to expand...

Then I'll say you took a wise decision .... cmh lahore is a very prestigious institution ..... plus you have the home advantage ! Good luck for your future endeavours !


----------



## Maanh12

IBH96 said:


> Then I'll say you took a wise decision .... cmh lahore is a very prestigious institution ..... plus you have the home advantage ! Good luck for your future endeavours !


Thanks mate. Appreciate it.
Good luck to you too :thumbsup:


----------



## IBH96

IBH96 said:


> Assalam o Alaikum
> All who have received call from shifa for class of 2022 may join this group
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/178992689351105/


Guys .... all of you who have gotten the calls .... join the group !


----------



## Osamaa

To those who have submitted the fee, did Shifa give a NTN number for the bank draft?


----------



## IBH96

Osamaa said:


> To those who have submitted the fee, did Shifa give a NTN number for the bank draft?


No . I dont think so


----------



## Osamaa

Okayy


----------



## Abdul_1

Osamaa said:


> To those who have submitted the fee, did Shifa give a NTN number for the bank draft?


You do not need an NTN number I believe.

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Third merit list is coming out on the 14th.

- - - Updated - - -

How much time did Shifa give the second merit list guys to submit the fee?


----------



## IBH96

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Third merit list is coming out on the 14th.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How much time did Shifa give the second merit list guys to submit the fee?


Till 13th and I have come to know that only 43 students have submitted fees from the first 121 .... you have a high chance sajjeel !


----------



## Osamaa

58 students have submitted the fee, 27 seats are remaining. 
They gave 2 days to submit the fee i.e 12th and 13th. 
You have bright chances dude! InshAllah hojayega


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Weren't there 121 seats, not 85


----------



## IBH96

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Weren't there 121 seats, not 85


Nope 85 seats are there for local students .... but 121 are called as they must have an idea about many of the students dropping out .


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Thanks


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Does anybody know how many seats are left as of today?

- - - Updated - - -

Never mind I got in! Finally.


----------



## IBH96

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Does anybody know how many seats are left as of today?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Never mind I got in! Finally.


Congrats bro ! *-*


----------



## IBH96

Any idea how many more students they have called ?


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

10


----------



## IBH96

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> 10


Wow .... that means thats it ....


----------



## Osamaa

Congratulationss Dude!!


----------



## Rida_ejaz

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Does anybody know how many seats are left as of today?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Never mind I got in! Finally.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## IBH96

Finally .... forum wala qourum poora hogia


----------



## Reebz_1

Congratulations Sajjeel!!
See we all told you, you'd make it  
Allah per bharosa
Party


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED

Thanks bro, for the support. Definitely party.


----------



## Abdul_1

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Thanks bro, for the support. Definitely party.


Pizza nikalo.

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Reebz_1

Abdul_1 said:


> Pizza nikalo.
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


Uss din ki discussion say phir konsa behtar nikla pizza? Lol


----------



## IBH96

Reebz_1 said:


> Abdul_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza nikalo.
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Uss din ki discussion say phir konsa behtar nikla pizza? Lol
Click to expand...

Pineapple wala


----------



## Abdul_1

IBH96 said:


> Pineapple wala


Ibh bhai bohat ache hain  

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_1

Reebz_1 said:


> Uss din ki discussion say phir konsa behtar nikla pizza? Lol


I have a pineapple . I have a pizza pan UH!!! (Thats what is supposed to be ) I have a pineapple pizza pan 

.
.... .. ..... . you know the winner lol

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah

^^^ I love how that joke is still going on xD


----------



## Abdul_1

Hamanah said:


> ^^^ I love how that joke is still going on xD


As long as useless people like me remember it xD

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## IBH96

Hamanah said:


> ^^^ I love how that joke is still going on xD


----------



## IBH96

Abdul_1 said:


> IBH96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple wala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibh bhai bohat ache hain
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hahahahah
One small pineapple pizza .... one new yorker ..... ab party sahi rahay gi


----------



## Osamaa

Anyone here has any information regarding CMH Kharian?


----------



## Huda Imam

Hey everyone i'll be giving mcat this year. Well public sector will be the first priority but after that Shifa it is. I really need to know all the requirements for shifa. Can you please lemme know? Apart from the closing merit what confuses me is that do they accept mcat? Or will be holding their own test. And what exactly is HEC ETC 😕 would be thankfull if anyone will clear me all this :')


----------



## minahil_

Huda Imam said:


> Hey everyone i'll be giving mcat this year. Well public sector will be the first priority but after that Shifa it is. I really need to know all the requirements for shifa. Can you please lemme know? Apart from the closing merit what confuses me is that do they accept mcat? Or will be holding their own test. And what exactly is HEC ETC 😕 would be thankfull if anyone will clear me all this :')


i have the same queries, can someone please post a thorough guideline regarding shifa involving entry test preparation and tips and whether or not we should prepare something extra for shifa apart from the mdcat peparation


----------



## Comicaldervish

What entry is shifa taking this year?


----------

